# ProTour Pundit 2016 *no spoilers please*



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2015)

***New players most welcome - feel free to join in and ask anything that I have not explained well enough to understand***

Roolz are similar to what we ended up with last year (maybe with some additional randomness thrown in which will be announced prior to any race)
*
Teh Roolz*
Predictions to be submitted via this thread before the stage/race starts - some leeway will be given on occasions, but not when decisive moves have been made and deffo not 2 miles before the end of the stage/race 
Three riders prediction per stage/race.
One rider prediction for any of the "jerseys" for multi-stage races - I'll announce the "jersey" competitions prior to multi-stage races.
Points will be awarded for 1st-5th for each stage/race as well as for overall picks - I'll announce the scores for each race as they approach and will throw in a few double points stages/races.
No penalties for not making a prediction in any race.
Points will be collated and published as soon after races/stages as I can.

There is no overall league so players can join in as they want - I might have an overall "Spring Classics/Semi-Classics/Other Single Day Races in Spring" table but that will depend how busy I am; I am unlikely to be busy as I lead a shite life...


There are no prizes.

*And please no spoilers, keep those for the race chat threads.*

I had been considering throwing in some less well-known events but the pre-event internet coverage might not be great so decided to keep it "mainstream". There are also a few events which clash so I have made a call on which ones to go with, but happy to be flexible if the consensus is that another event takes precedence. I have also included Female events where I can.

The Races I plan to include are:
*January*
19th - 24th Tour Down Under
*February*
3rd - 6th Dubai Tour
8th - 12th Tour of Qatar
17th - 22nd Tour of Oman
27th Oomlop Het Nieuwsblad Male and Female
28th Kuurne - Brussels - Kuurne
*March*
5th Strade Bianche
6th - 13th Paris-Nice
19th Milan-San Remo
25th E3 Harelbeke
27th Gent-Wevelgem Male and Female
*April*
3rd Flanders Male and Female
4th - 9th Pais Vasco
10th Paris-Roubaix
17th Amstel Gold
20th Fleche Wallone Male and Female
24th LBL
26th - 1st May Tour of Romandie
*May*
6th - 29th Giro d'Italia
*June*
5th - 12th Dauphine
*July*
2nd - 24th Tour de France
24th La Course Feminine
30th London GP Female
31st Ride London Classic <snigger>
*August*
6th, 7th, 10th The 'lympics road events
11th - 16th The 'lympics track events - 10 events being competed, not sure whether to include all or select events so open to comment and persuasion either way
20th - 11th September LaVuelta
* September*
20th August - 11th La Vuelta
(I may include 6th - 13th Tour of Britain but that would be a cross-over with the Vuelta so if someone else wants to volunteer...)
19th - 25th Eneco Tour
*October*
1st Il Lombardia
9th - 16th Worlds

Hopefully I have all the dates correct, if not just let me know. And if there are any female events that run alongside male events or which do not clash with other events please let me know.

So, as Delia Smith would say, "Let's be 'avin' ye".


----------



## roadrash (31 Dec 2015)

looks like your gonna be busy , im looking forward to this ,


----------



## simo105 (4 Jan 2016)

Looking forward to this @Marmion!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jan 2016)

First up on the 2016 Punditry is the Santos Tour Down Under, all teams with one exception have declared their starting riders so Punditry is open for business. Starts on 19th January with 6 stages.

Here is the awful official site:
http://tourdownunder.com.au/en

A slightly easier guide to starters can be found here:
http://www.procyclingstats.com/race.php?id=163240&c=3

The Jersey competitions will be scored as follows, one selection per competition:
GC: 15, 12, 10, 7, 5
Mountains: 12, 10, 7, 5, 3
Sprint: 12, 10, 7, 5, 3

3 selections per stage, with each stage being scored 12, 10, 7, 5, 3
And I'm going to throw in a double points stage - stage 4.

All players old and new most welcome.

I'll kick off:
GC - Porte
Mountains - Bobridge
Sprint - Ewan

Stage 1 - Bobridge, Blythe, Rowe


----------



## roadrash (10 Jan 2016)

GC....Simon Gerrans ( was going for porte but changed my mind)

Mountains....Jack bobridge

Sprint ....Mark Renshaw

Stage 1... Haussler, Bobridge and Blythe


----------



## simo105 (13 Jan 2016)

Gc gerrans
Mountains- pozzovivo
Sprint- ewan
Stage 1- ewan swift lobato


----------



## rich p (13 Jan 2016)

GC - Dennis
KOM - Meintjes
Sprint - Ewan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jan 2016)

Here's all our Down Under starters


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Jan 2016)

TdU
Overall: Thomas, Ulissi, Dennis
KoM: Henao, Meintjes, Arredondo
Sprints: Ewen, Swift, Nizzolo

Stage I:
Bobridge tries and fails to repeat his solo breakaway, Ewan takes Swift and Nizzolo for the bunch sprint, a pattern which will repeat itself on Stage 4.


----------



## rich p (15 Jan 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> TdU
> Overall: Thomas, Ulissi, Dennis
> KoM: Henao, Meintjes, Arredondo
> Sprints: Ewen, Swift, Nizzolo
> ...


Welcome back, Monkey Man!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jan 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> TdU
> Overall: Thomas, Ulissi, Dennis
> KoM: Henao, Meintjes, Arredondo
> Sprints: Ewen, Swift, Nizzolo
> ...


Welcome aboard.

You only need one selection for the jerseys, three picks reserved for the stages. Let me know if which riders you want to go with, if you don't get back due to not visiting the site before it starts then I'll stick you down for your first named riders - Thomas, Hanao, and Ewen


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> You only need one selection for the jerseys, three picks reserved for the stages. Let me know if which riders you want to go with, if you don't get back due to not visiting the site before it starts then I'll stick you down for your first named riders - Thomas, Hanao, and Ewen



Thanks, that's fin by me. I'll continue to make extra predictions for places whenever I feel like it; I'm in this for sh:ts and giggles not points. 

Although, having said that, why don't we adjust the rules to include three picks for the overall at least. It's not as if many people have contributed yet this year and the Top Three overall (i.e. the podium) are all pretty signicant.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jan 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Although, having said that, why don't we adjust the rules to include three picks for the overall at least.


Because I have one pen and one bit of paper and 10 fingers to count with. In the summer when I take my socks off I can just about manage to count the Grand Tours properly due to my 10 toes also being there to help out.


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Jan 2016)

@Flying_Monkey This is not the global international operation that fantasy football is by any stretch of the imagination. Think of a man on a toilet with a stub of a pencil in his ear and an abacus he's smashing against the wall.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Jan 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> @Flying_Monkey This is not the global international operation that fantasy football is by any stretch of the imagination. Think of a man on a toilet with a stub of a pencil in his ear and an abacus he's smashing against the wall.



I'm not sure why it has to be @Marmion's problem. I know this is his baby, but we can all work out our own scores, right?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jan 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm not sure why it has to be @Marmion's problem. I know this is his baby, but we can all work out our own scores, right?


You can do whatever you want, if you don't want to be included in the scores just let me know and I'll ignore your picks - feel free to make anything up as you want to, witter away to your heart's content. 

I'll carry on with the rules as stated for everyone else.


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Jan 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm not sure why it has to be @Marmion's problem. I know this is his baby, but we can all work out our own scores, right?


I'd cheat, with drugs.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jan 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> I'd cheat, with drugs.



Everyone would cheat, apart from me. It would look too suspicious if I scored well.


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> Everyone would cheat, apart from me. It would look too suspicious if I scored well.


You could cheat a little bit so you didn't look maybe so completly rubbish.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> You can do whatever you want, if you don't want to be included in the scores just let me know and I'll ignore your picks - feel free to make anything up as you want to, witter away to your heart's content.
> 
> I'll carry on with the rules as stated for everyone else.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jan 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


>


You've obviously mis-interpreted my post in some way - my "you crack on and do what you want" approach is a relaxed approach to encouraging people to contribute to the game if they want or take a freestyle approach if that's their preference. There are rules to the game as detailed above, if people want to take part in the game then there has to be some rules to the participation; however, I'm not going to be arsey and stop anyone else contributing to the thread, and being a bit different - but if you are going to be different and not follow the rules of the game (and I am open to changing them during the year based on suggestions by others, as I did last year, and this year's starting rules are what we ended up with by the end of last season) then you'll have to accept that I'm not keeping track of your freestyle own rules - as you pointed out yourself you can keep a track of your own scores in your own wee game, you'll be the winner tho so there will be no competitive element to it other than competing against yourself.

If you want to take part you'll have to accept that I'm the scorer and that any suggested rules changes which impact on my time and effort are subject to me telling you to f*ck off.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jan 2016)

Easy, tiger... it was a little joke, hence the smiley.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jan 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Easy, tiger... it was a little joke, hence the smiley.


No worries, I just didn't want you to think I was being arsey when I wasn't - you'll know when I'm being arsey


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jan 2016)

Now bring on the racing... it's been too long.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Jan 2016)

TDU

GC: Gerrans
Sprint: Ewan
KOM: Dennis

1: Ewan, Van Poppel, Swift


----------



## Berk on a Bike (17 Jan 2016)

GC - Porte
Sprint - Wippert
KOM - Grmay

Stage 1 - Ewan, Nizzolo, Wippert


----------



## rich p (17 Jan 2016)

Stage 1 - Ewan, Nizzolo, Von Hoff


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Jan 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> KOM - Grmay



He's certainly a good outside bet. I'd forgotten he was riding.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jan 2016)

That's 8 entrants so far, still time to stick some random names together for anyone else fancying giving it a go 

A quick nudge for missing punditeers from last season @Supersuperleeds @Archie @robertob @Crackle @themosquitoking @smutchin @400bhp


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jan 2016)

@Marmion cheers for the nudge, but I'm going to be a lazy so and so and wait for the TDF


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Marmion cheers for the nudge, but I'm going to be a lazy so and so and wait for the TDF


No worries - keeping your powder dry for July eh?


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jan 2016)

I'm in, just not his week.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jan 2016)

@Berk on a Bike takes an early lead, scoring 19 points on stage one.
5 pundits on 12 points and me and @roadrash scored 3


----------



## roadrash (19 Jan 2016)

3 points eh...... im a slow starter


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jan 2016)

roadrash said:


> 3 points eh...... im a slow starter


Me and you on the flare picks early doors


----------



## roadrash (19 Jan 2016)

its gonna work sooner or later, i hope


----------



## rich p (19 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> Me and you on the flare picks early doors


Baggy trousers, distress fireworks or flair picks?


----------



## rich p (19 Jan 2016)

Stage 2 - Bak, Gerrans, Ewan


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jan 2016)

Stage 2: Thomas, Ulissi, Gerrans


----------



## roadrash (19 Jan 2016)

stage 2 ... gerrans, ewan,and thomas


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 Jan 2016)

Stage 2 - Gerrans, Ulissi, Bevin


----------



## simo105 (19 Jan 2016)

Stage 2 ulissi gerrans henao


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jan 2016)

Stage 2 - Gerrans Moser, Haas


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jan 2016)

Not much scoring on stage 2, with only @Berk on a Bike, @simo105 and @Flying_Monkey scoring points.

Berk stays out front with 29 points, with simo and FM now on 22.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (20 Jan 2016)

Stage 3 - Henao, Thomas, Dennis


----------



## roadrash (20 Jan 2016)

stage 3 .... thomas, blythe, and dennis


----------



## simo105 (20 Jan 2016)

Stage 3 gerrans, ulissi, leon sanchez


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jan 2016)

stage 3 - Gerrans, Valls, Thomas


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Jan 2016)

Stage 3: Henao, Tanner, Pantano


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jan 2016)

Yet another lamentable punditry stage, with not much scoring. @rich p seems to have found a bar and decided to sink a few schooners rather than choose any riders for stage 3, and @ItsSteveLovell hasn't been seen since stage 1 when he was seen skulking off with someone dressed as a kangaroo.

@simo105 and I scored 12 points on the stage and @roadrash and @Berk on a Bike scored 10 points.
In the overall, @Berk on a Bike maintains his lead with 39 points, @simo105 moves into 2nd on 34 points and @Flying_Monkey is in 3rd with 22 points. The rest of us are a wee bit back...but next up is stage 4 - let the attacking commence!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Jan 2016)

Stage 4: Ewan, Blythe, Nizzolo.


----------



## rich p (21 Jan 2016)

I'm in here on a mini vacation in Dorset...
...and the punditry is coming second to grandad duties 
I'll be back!


----------



## simo105 (21 Jan 2016)

Stage 4 ewan swift wippert


----------



## rich p (21 Jan 2016)

Guessing that 4 is sprint
Ewan, Nizzolo, Wippert


----------



## roadrash (21 Jan 2016)

Stage 4.... Ewan, Swift,and Blythe


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 Jan 2016)

Stage 4 - Gerrans, Bevin, Lobato


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jan 2016)

4 Ewan, Swift, Wippert


Sorry about the kangaroo incident. There's a horrible pun/play on words about a joey in a pouch, but I can't quite work it out


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jan 2016)

stage 4 - Gerrans, Bobridge, Zepuntke


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> Zepuntke



Come on, you're just making them up now...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jan 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Come on, you're just making them up now...



I have him as my "rider to follow for 2016" on twitter - I have been tweeting him and Cannondale for the past week to offer "encouragement" for a stage 4 breakaway win. He seems to think it's a good idea, I'm not so sure about his team being as supportive of me... 

Some useless trivia - even more useless than my normal uselessness - his mum is the mayor of the depart city for the 2017 Tour de France.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> I have him as my "rider to follow for 2016" on twitter - I have been tweeting him and Cannondale for the past week to offer "encouragement" for a stage 4 breakaway win. He seems to think it's a good idea, I'm not so sure about his team being as supportive of me...
> 
> Some useless trivia - even more useless than my normal uselessness - his mum is the mayor of the depart city for the 2017 Tour de France.



I actually know that - I think it was on Cyclingnews the other day. I was thinking that there aren't enough cyclists with improbable names any more. Who is the Djamolidine Abdoujaparov of the current World Tour?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jan 2016)

Slightly better punditry scoring today, nothing too impressive tho.

Overall scoring with 2 stages to go:
@Berk on a Bike - 51
@simo105 - 44
@Flying_Monkey - 29
Me - 27
@roadrash - 23
@ItsSteveLovell - 22
@rich p @User - 19


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Jan 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I actually know that - I think it was on Cyclingnews the other day. I was thinking that there aren't enough cyclists with improbable names any more. Who is the Djamolidine Abdoujaparov of the current World Tour?


Iranian pedaller Mirsamad Pourseyedigolakhour? Although he does shorten it to Samad Pourseyedi...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jan 2016)

Stage 5: Henao, Pozzovivo, Meintjes

The big question is whether Gerrans can dig in enough to keep the overall lead despite the real climbers likely distancing him on the hill and taking the bonus seconds. I think he will. He seems utterly determined to mark his comeback by winning this race.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jan 2016)

stage 5 - Valls, Woods, Henao


----------



## simo105 (22 Jan 2016)

Stage 5 henao, meyer, valls


----------



## roadrash (22 Jan 2016)

stage 5..... Henao, Woods and Porte


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Jan 2016)

Stage 5 - Porte, Valls, Henao


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jan 2016)

5 Porte, Henao, Geschke


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2016)

Some much improved punditry in stage 5, with our first 1st, 2nd, 3rd combo of the year going to @roadrash 
But decent scoring from @Berk on a Bike ensures he extends his lead.

Scores going into the final stage:
Berk - 76
@simo105 - 57
Roadrash - 52
Me - 47
@ItsSteveLovell - 44
@Flying_Monkey - 39
@User - 29
@rich p on his holiday - 19


----------



## roadrash (23 Jan 2016)

blody hell, surprised myself there, think i will go for a drugs test


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jan 2016)

For the next race, I think I will actually put down who I think will win rather than who I'd like to win... I would do a whole lot better that way.


----------



## simo105 (23 Jan 2016)

Stage 6 ewan, swift,wippert


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 Jan 2016)

Stage 6 - Ewan, Wippert, Renshaw


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jan 2016)

Stage 6: Ewan, Nizzolo, Blythe


----------



## roadrash (23 Jan 2016)

Stage 6...Ewan, Renshaw and Swift


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jan 2016)

6 Ewan, Swift, Wippert


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2016)

Stage 6 - Ewan, Blythe, Swift


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jan 2016)

A few points scored in the final stage, and some decent overall picks. Not a bad punditry day at all. For a change.
Final stage kudos to @Flying_Monkey who scored with all 3 picks. 

Overall winner was @Berk on a Bike who led from start to finish, scoring 110 points
As a result of being winner, he has to wear the winners hat for the remainder of the pundit season






2nd - @simo105 - 91
3rd - @roadrash - 86
4th - me - 83
5th - FM - 82
6th - @ItsSteveLovell - 78
7th - @User - 68
8th - @rich p - 26


----------



## roadrash (24 Jan 2016)

happy to have made a comeback for a podium position, bring on the rest of the season, where im sure i will do much worse.
once again , thanks to @Marmion for taking the time to do this


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jan 2016)

roadrash said:


> happy to have made a comeback for a podium position, bring on the rest of the season, where im sure i will do much worse.
> once again , thanks to @Marmion for taking the time to do this


You can also wear a kangaroo hat for the rest of the year if you want; just rewards for a podium finish


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jan 2016)

"Well, my main targets are later in the season, so I'm very pleased with a 5th place at this stage, Phil..."


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jan 2016)

We have a wee break until the next punditry competition, and resume with the Tour of Flat Desert Landscapes, aka the Tour of Qatar from 8th-12th February, followed by the more interesting Tour of Oman between 17th-22nd February.

A camel hat for the winners!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> A few points scored in the final stage, and some decent overall picks. Not a bad punditry day at all. For a change.
> Final stage kudos to @Flying_Monkey who scored with all 3 picks.
> 
> Overall winner was @Berk on a Bike who led from start to finish, scoring 110 points
> ...


Roo must be kidding etc etc...

I feel that I've peaked too soon.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jan 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Roo must be kidding etc etc...
> 
> I feel that I've peaked too soon.


Available for £3.99 on ebay with free click and collect at Argos. You'd be a fool not to, it might be your only win of the season


----------



## rich p (24 Jan 2016)

Cheers Marmy. I'm hoping to get better but I wouldn't put hard cash on it


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> Cheers Marmy. I'm hoping to get better but I wouldn't put hard cash on it


Stop going on holiday and show some commitment to the game; I bet the prospect of being able to wear a camel hat for the rest of the year will see you trying a bit harder in the coming events.


----------



## rich p (24 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> Stop going on holiday and show some commitment to the game; I bet the prospect of being able to wear a camel hat for the rest of the year will see you trying a bit harder in the coming events.


You can txt from the top of Everest (maybe, I haven't got a fecking clue so don't bother googling it) but try getting a signal from the Home Counties.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> You can txt from the top of Everest.


I'm sure there would be willing contributors if you fancied trying it out


----------



## smutchin (25 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> That's 8 entrants so far, still time to stick some random names together for anyone else fancying giving it a go
> 
> A quick nudge for missing punditeers from last season ... @smutchin



Somehow I missed this. Probably drunk. Anyway, I've been far too busy to pay much attention to the TDU, so unless you are willing to accept my sincere promise that I would have picked Gerrans for GC... no? Oh, OK.

I'll aim to get on board for the next round.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jan 2016)

Next up, and specific reminder for @smutchin  is Dubai which starts on Wednesday 3 February and finishes 4 stages later on Saturday 6 February.

Scoring:
GC: 15, 12, 10, 7, 5
Sprint: 12, 10, 7, 5, 3
Points: 12, 10, 7, 5, 3
Stages: 12, 10, 7, 5, 3

A link to the startlist
http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=433&y=2016&k=start


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2016)

Some good sprinters in there.
It's always worth watching for the wondereful scenery anyway...


----------



## smutchin (1 Feb 2016)

Don't see any point spending a long time pondering over this one, so...

GC: Viviani
Sprint: Guardini
Points: Viviani

Stage 1: Viviani, Guardini, Boy Van Poppel
Stage 2: Cav, Guardini, Kittel
Stage 3: Goss, Visconti, Viviani 
Stage 4: Kittel, Guardini, Viviani

Absolutely no idea of the form of any of them really, but can't see Cav retaining his title. Will be interesting to see what kind of shape Kittel is in.


----------



## rich p (1 Feb 2016)

GC Kittel
Stage 1 - Kittel, Modolo, Renshaw
edit - points Viviani
sprint - Kittel
KOM - Indurain...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Feb 2016)

GC: The Beautiful Marcel
Sprint: Viviani
Points: TBM (see above) and not @threebikesmcginty 
1: TBM, BvP, Viviani


----------



## roadrash (1 Feb 2016)

GC.... Kittel
Sprint...Cav
Points,,,Viviani

Stage 1...Kittel, Van poppel and Viviani


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 Feb 2016)

Assuming the sprint competition is the UAE jersey (intermediate results only) and the points competition is the red jersey (intermediate and finish line)...
GC - Juan Lobato
Sprint - Rafaa Chtioui
Points - Marcel Kittel

Stage 1 - Kittel, Viviani, Nizzolo


----------



## Crackle (1 Feb 2016)

GC: Cav
Sprint: Kittel
Points: Viviani

All stages: Cav, Kittel, Viviani

It is that interesting a race.


----------



## simo105 (1 Feb 2016)

Gc kittel
Sprint cav
Points viviani

Stage 1 kittel cav viviani


----------



## smutchin (1 Feb 2016)

Crackle said:


> It is that interesting a race.



No it isn't.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Feb 2016)

I really could not give a crap about this race. I will make up some meaningless predictions tomorrow.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Feb 2016)

GC Viviani
Sprint kittel 
Points Cav

1 Viviani Cav kittel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Feb 2016)

Scores after stage one:
22 - @simo105 @ItsSteveLovell @Crackle 
19 - @Berk on a Bike 
17 - @rich p 
12 - @roadrash and me
7 - @User 
0 - @smutchin


----------



## smutchin (3 Feb 2016)

FFS


----------



## smutchin (3 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> 12 - @roadrash and me



'Roadrash and Me' could be the title of Geraint Thomas's autobiography.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Feb 2016)

smutchin said:


> 'Roadrash and Me' could be the title of Geraint Thomas's autobiography.


Funnily enough, I am reading that just now. I'll maybe drop the publishers an email suggesting that any reprints have a title change. Whoever came up with the current title obviously put no thought into it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Feb 2016)

stage 2 - Kittel, Cav, Viviani


----------



## roadrash (3 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> Funnily enough, I am reading that just now. I'll maybe drop the publishers an email suggesting that any reprints have a title change. Whoever came up with the current title obviously put no thought into it.




I've nearly finished reading it, my lad gave it me for Christmas


----------



## roadrash (3 Feb 2016)

Stage 2 - Cav ,Kittel and Viviani


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Feb 2016)

My pick for the sprint jersey stands no chance. He isn't riding. Dunno what happened there... 

Stage 2 - Kittel, Cavendish, Modolo


----------



## simo105 (3 Feb 2016)

Stage 2 kittle cav guardini


----------



## rich p (3 Feb 2016)

2. Kittel, Cav, Viviani


----------



## SWSteve (3 Feb 2016)

2 Kittel Viviani Modolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Feb 2016)

Scores after stage 2:
44 - @ItsSteveLovell 
34 - @Crackle 
29 - @Berk on a Bike @rich p 
27 - @simo105 
24 - @roadrash and me 
14 - @User 
5 - @smutchin


----------



## roadrash (4 Feb 2016)

Stage 3...Cav , Kittel and Modollo


----------



## simo105 (4 Feb 2016)

Stage 3 gilbert cancellara nordhaug


----------



## Berk on a Bike (4 Feb 2016)

Stage 3 - Gilbert, Lobato, Ponzi


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Feb 2016)

Stage 3 - Westra, Trentin, Gilbert


----------



## SWSteve (4 Feb 2016)

3 Gilbert Swift Cancellara


----------



## SWSteve (4 Feb 2016)

3 Gilbert Swift Cancellara


----------



## SWSteve (4 Feb 2016)

3 Gilbert Swift Cancellara


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Feb 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 3 Gilbert Swift Cancellara





ItsSteveLovell said:


> 3 Gilbert Swift Cancellara





ItsSteveLovell said:


> 3 Gilbert Swift Cancellara



Sneaky...but I'm a bit more switched on than to fall for that one.





Again.


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2016)

3.Gilbert, Cav, Trentin


----------



## SWSteve (5 Feb 2016)

Phone was saying it couldn't post! I can only apologise


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Feb 2016)

A good scoring stage for Irish chap fae the beach who scored with all 3 picks

Overall with one stage to go:
52 - @ItsSteveLovell
44 - @Berk on a Bike
35 - @simo105
34 - @Crackle @User
32 - @rich p
27 - me
24 - @roadrash
5 - @smutchin


----------



## SWSteve (5 Feb 2016)

So to check, I just need to mirror @Berk on a Bike to win, right?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Feb 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> So to check, I just need to mirror @Berk on a Bike to win, right?


Nope, there's the jersey competitions as well.

You have to wear the camel hat tho if you do win - new rulez.


----------



## SWSteve (5 Feb 2016)

This?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 Feb 2016)

Still everything to play for...
Stage 4 - Kittel, Nizzolo, Viviani


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Feb 2016)

Stage 4 - Kittel, Cav, Nizzolo


----------



## simo105 (5 Feb 2016)

Stage 4 kittel, cav, lobato


----------



## rich p (6 Feb 2016)

4 Kittel, Cavendish, Modolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Feb 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> So to check, I just need to mirror @Berk on a Bike to win, right?


You not picking for stage 4? The camel hat isnae that bad...


----------



## SWSteve (6 Feb 2016)

4 Kittel Cav Swift


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Feb 2016)

Calling @roadrash for stage 4


----------



## roadrash (6 Feb 2016)

thanks for the nudge,

Stage 4... Kittel, Cav and Modollo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Feb 2016)

Looks like the jersey picks could play a large part in deciding this one...just waiting on the official results for the Points and Sprints jerseys.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Feb 2016)

A good stage for @Crackle and @User who got the 1,2,3.
The overall was a close run affair, with a late surge in the jersey competition by a few pundits and some serious dropping in the table for others <Steve "I just need to mirror Berk to win?" Lovell in particular>

Overall, and joint, winners were:
@rich p and @simo105 so a ginormous chapeau for the pair of them.





Overall scores:
79 - rich and simo
78 - @Berk on a Bike 
74 - @ItsSteveLovell 
73 - @Crackle and Me
70 - @User 
61 - @roadrash 
37 - @smutchin


----------



## Crackle (6 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> A good stage for @Crackle and @User who got the 1,2,3


I didn't get them in the right order though. Like Eric said, I picked all the right riders but not necessarily in the right order.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Feb 2016)

Next up is Tour of Qatar, from 8th - 12th February.

Jersey competition will be limited to 2 jerseys, GC and Sprint , both scoring 15,12,10,7,5
Stages scoring will be 12, 10, 7, 5, 3

I've just had a look at the startlist and it's a comparatively poor effort as befits the mundaneness of the race


----------



## rich p (6 Feb 2016)

Blimey, how did that happen!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> Blimey, how did that happen!


The power of winning a camel hat is strong. 

A strong last stage showing plus decent Jersey scoring.

Enjoy wearing the hat with pride.


----------



## simo105 (6 Feb 2016)

Ill let @rich p take the hat


----------



## SWSteve (6 Feb 2016)

How the mighty have fallen


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Feb 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> How the mighty have fallen


It has been unusual for the jerseys to have too much of an impact, but I reckon that this year they will have greater influence due to the inclusion of more shorter stage races.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Feb 2016)

When can I take this kangaroo hat off? It's itchy and not at all aero...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Feb 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> When can I take this kangaroo hat off? It's itchy and not at all aero...


By "wear" I was thinking that it might involve you making it your avatar, rather than walking about with it...

But, I answer to your question - one year.


----------



## smutchin (7 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> I've just had a look at the startlist and it's a comparatively poor effort as befits the mundaneness of the race



Etixx aren't even bothering to show up to defend the title.


----------



## smutchin (7 Feb 2016)

GC - Kristoff
Sprint - Cav

Stage 1 - Cav, Hofland, Bennett
Stage 2 - Kristoff, Cav, Guardini
Stage 3 - EBH, Dillier, Kristoff
Stage 4 - Cav, Modolo, Hofland
Stage 5 - Cav, Kristoff, Modolo


----------



## roadrash (7 Feb 2016)

GC - Kristoff
Sprint - Cav

Stage 1...Cav, Kristoff,and Modolo


----------



## SWSteve (7 Feb 2016)

GC Kristoff
Sprint Cav

1 Kristoff Cav Modolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Feb 2016)

smutchin said:


> Etixx aren't even bothering to show up to defend the title.


They were not invited. Sheikh Khalid Bin Ali Al Thani sounds like a complete nobber:
http://velonews.competitor.com/2016/02/news/qatar-organizers_394824


----------



## rich p (7 Feb 2016)

GC Cav
Sprint Cav
1. Cav, Kristoff, Guardini


----------



## smutchin (7 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> They were not invited. Sheikh Khalid Bin Ali Al Thani sounds like a complete nobber:
> http://velonews.competitor.com/2016/02/news/qatar-organizers_394824



Good to see race organisers playing hardball with these primadonna cyclists. I expect Terpstra is crying himself to sleep every night about not getting the chance to take part in Sheikh Khalid's highly illustrious and always thrilling race. That'll learn him.


----------



## simo105 (7 Feb 2016)

Gc kristoff
Sprint cav
Stage 1 cav hofland kristoff


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Feb 2016)

GC Kristoff
Sprint Kristoff

1 - Kristoff, Cav, Bennett


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Feb 2016)

GC - Jos van Emden
Sprint - Kristoff

Stage 1 - Cav, Kristoff, Bennett


----------



## SWSteve (8 Feb 2016)

Why do I think we've all made a mistake picking Katusha riders. Aren't they banned?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Feb 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Why do I think we've all made a mistake picking Katusha riders. Aren't they banned?


You'd have thought so, but apparently not. The UCI appear to be waiting the B result before deciding what to do.


----------



## smutchin (8 Feb 2016)

The decision may come through in the next few days, which could mean Katusha being kicked out of the race, I guess, but I thought I'd take a chance anyway.


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> GC - Jos van Emden


Good call. I nearly picked him too as the ITT may prove as crucial as it was last year and I couldn't see any obvious TT specialists.


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2016)

2. Cav Guardini Modolo


----------



## smutchin (8 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> Good call. I nearly picked him too as the ITT may prove as crucial as it was last year and I couldn't see any obvious TT specialists.



Anyone who didn't come in with the small front group today (which includes Van Emden and Hofland) is already nearly two minutes down. Given how small the margins usually are in this race, I suspect that means they're already out of GC contention.


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2016)

smutchin said:


> Anyone who didn't come in with the small front group today (which includes Van Emden and Hofland) is already nearly two minutes down. Given how small the margins usually are in this race, I suspect that means they're already out of GC contention.


Oh, good job I didn't go with him then!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Feb 2016)

I am also not at all interested in this race; wake me up when the interesting races start...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Feb 2016)

It looks like we're maybe getting the hang of this, a decent amount of scoring on stage 1 from everyone - it'll never last 

25 @roadrash @ItsSteveLovell 
22 @rich p 
20 @User @Berk on a Bike and me
17 @smutchin
15 @simo105


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Feb 2016)

smutchin said:


> Anyone who didn't come in with the small front group today (which includes Van Emden and Hofland) is already nearly two minutes down. Given how small the margins usually are in this race, I suspect that means they're already out of GC contention.


Looks that way. van Emden was a gamble (he was third or fourth favourite with PP) and it looks like the splits have put paid to that. Hey ho.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> Good call. I nearly picked him too as the ITT may prove as crucial as it was last year and I couldn't see any obvious TT specialists.


I thought he was worth a shout. He was second behind Sagan in the ToC TT last year and first in the test at the Eneco Tour, both similar distances. He needed to get in the lead group today, the plonker.


----------



## smutchin (8 Feb 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I am also not at all interested in this race; wake me up when the interesting races start...



The most interesting thing about this race is the organiser's perverse desire to make the race less interesting.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Feb 2016)

Stage 2 - Cav, Kristoff, Modolo


----------



## roadrash (8 Feb 2016)

Stage 2..... Cav, Kristoff and Modolo ...... again


----------



## simo105 (8 Feb 2016)

Stage 2 cav modolo hofland


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Feb 2016)

2 - Cav, Kristoff, Modolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Feb 2016)

Scores update after stage 2:
47 - @roadrash 
42 - @User @Berk on a Bike and me
39 - @smutchin 
32 - @rich p 
25 - @simo105 @ItsSteveLovell (who didnae make a stage 2 pick)


----------



## roadrash (9 Feb 2016)

Stage 3...Boasson hagen, Kristoff, and Lars Boom


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Feb 2016)

Stage 3 - van Emden, Boom, Sergeant


----------



## simo105 (9 Feb 2016)

Stage 3 EBH, kristoff modolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Feb 2016)

stage 3 - GvA, EBH, JvE


----------



## SWSteve (10 Feb 2016)

3 EBH Kristoff Modolo


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2016)

3 van Emden, Sergent, Dempster


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Feb 2016)

Scores after stage 3, another decent amount of points for some:

69 - me and @User 
59 - @roadrash 
52 - @Berk on a Bike 
51 - @smutchin 
42 - @rich p 
37 - @ItsSteveLovell @simo105


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2016)

I think tomorrow is the queen stage where the KOM classification will be decided...

...there's a speed bump near Al Zabarrah apparently.


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2016)

4. Cav, Kristoff, Modolo
God this is a boring race.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Feb 2016)

Stage 4 - Cav, Kristoff, Modolo


----------



## roadrash (10 Feb 2016)

Stage 4 ... Cav, Kristoff and Modolo


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Stage 4 - Cav, Kristoff, Modolo





roadrash said:


> Stage 4 ... Cav, Kristoff and Modolo



Oi


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> Oi


Sorry, let me amend that...
Stage 4 - Kristoff, Modolo, Cav


----------



## simo105 (10 Feb 2016)

Stage 4 kristoff cav bennett


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Feb 2016)

4 - Cav, Kristoff, GVA


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Feb 2016)

Going into the final stage, here's the scores for the newly named "most important pundit race of the year"

94 - me 
89 - @User 
74 - @roadrash 
67 - @Berk on a Bike 
57 - @rich p @simo105 
54 - @smutchin 
37 - @ItsSteveLovell


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Feb 2016)

5 - Cav, Kristoff, Jans


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 Feb 2016)

Stage 5 - Cavendish, Modolo, Bennett


----------



## SWSteve (11 Feb 2016)

5 Cav Kristoff Modolo

I wish I had put picks in for every stage.


----------



## simo105 (11 Feb 2016)

5 kristoff, cav, bennett


----------



## roadrash (11 Feb 2016)

Stage 5 ... Cav, Kristoff and Modolo


----------



## rich p (11 Feb 2016)

5 Kristoff, Guardini, Cav


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Feb 2016)

And the winner is me! The most important race of the season. To celebrate I am awarding myself a camel.

<<<and that is how you "wear" a pundit prize! 



I'll chuck up the final scores later.


----------



## roadrash (12 Feb 2016)

And if you win another , will that one also be the most important race of the season


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Feb 2016)

roadrash said:


> And if you win another , will that one also be the most important race of the season


Natch


----------



## rich p (12 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> Natch


BTW, I didn't receive the camel hat after Dubai, so I went off piste with the Mexican look.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Feb 2016)

Just realised that I have left my scoring sheets at work, there was some decent scoring in the final stage - the highlight being me  with 1st 2nd and 3rd. @User finished 2nd overall, but I cannae remember who was 3rd. 

It'll be Monday til I can post the final scores, another opportunity for me to remind you of my famous and glorious victory. 

Next up is 17th - 22nd Tour of Oman which will hopefully be a bit more interesting.

And then we get to Europe for "proper" racing


----------



## roadrash (12 Feb 2016)

groan............ glad i wasnt there for the acceptance speech when he got the hat ......

and i would like to thank.............................. (endless list)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> BTW, I didn't receive the camel hat after Dubai, so I went off piste with the Mexican look.
> 
> View attachment 118790


out of focus is a family trait I see.


----------



## Crackle (12 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> out of focus is a family trait I see.


Better than sharp though.


----------



## rich p (12 Feb 2016)

Crackle said:


> Better than sharp though.


pah...

...as they say


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> BTW, I didn't receive the camel hat after Dubai, so I went off piste with the Mexican look.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Feb 2016)

OK, same Jersey competitions as Qatar for Oman, GC and Points, and same scoring.

It looks another fairly lacklustre affair.

Here's a link
http://www.letour.fr/tour-of-oman/2016/us/sporting-stakes-rules.html#ITG


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Feb 2016)

GC - Nibali
Points - GVA

1 - GVA, EBH, Dumoulin


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 Feb 2016)

GC - Nibali
Points - Boasson Hagen

1 - Van Avermaet, Brambilla, Martin


----------



## simo105 (15 Feb 2016)

Gc porte
Points GVA
Stage 1 Gva Ebh guldhammer


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Feb 2016)

I'd like to jump in now please. Pretty please.
GC Porte
Points Kristoff
1 Kristoff, Martin, Dumolin.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Feb 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> I'd like to jump in now please. Pretty please.
> GC Porte
> Points Kristoff
> 1 Kristoff, Martin, Dumolin.


It's the lure of a camel, isn't it?


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> It's the lure of a camel, isn't it?


Only a very specific part.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Feb 2016)

Only 5 entered for Oman, we'll be in Europe soon peeps...


----------



## roadrash (16 Feb 2016)

Gc ...Porte

Points ...Kristoff

Sage 1... E.B.H , G.V.A, and Martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Feb 2016)

Scores after stage 1
Me - 8
@roadrash and @simo105 - 5
@User and @themosquitoking - 3
@Berk on a Bike - 0


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> Scores after stage 1
> Me - 8
> @roadrash and @simo105 - 5
> @User and @themosquitoking - 3
> @Berk on a Bike - 0


Stupid race. *sulks*


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Feb 2016)

Stage 2. Dan Martin, Rui Costa (even though he never tries when i pick him), Dumoulin.


----------



## simo105 (16 Feb 2016)

Stage 2 Gva fugslang martin


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Feb 2016)

Stage 2 - GVA, Dan Martin, EBH


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Feb 2016)

2 - Nibali, Dumoulin, Bardet


----------



## roadrash (17 Feb 2016)

Stage 2... E.B.H , G.V.A, and Martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Feb 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Stupid race. *sulks*


A better race for you today!

Scores after stage 2
30 - @roadrash
25 - @Berk on a Bike
20 - me
15 - @simo105
13 - @User
3 - @themosquitoking


----------



## Berk on a Bike (17 Feb 2016)

Stage 3 - Kristoff, Guardini, Jans


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Feb 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Stage 3 - Kristoff, Guardini, Jans


Same for me.


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Feb 2016)

3 - Kristoff, Fuglsang, Farrar


----------



## roadrash (17 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> Same for me.



and me


----------



## simo105 (18 Feb 2016)

Stage 3 kristoff bennet ebh


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Feb 2016)

4 Nibali, Bardet, Pozzovivo


----------



## simo105 (18 Feb 2016)

4 nibali martin rebellin


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Feb 2016)

4 - Nibali, Porte, Martin.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Feb 2016)

Here's my first pro tour pundit "joker" of the year (one of my new features that I didnae mention) - if Porte gets a top 3 then I'll give all my points away and divide them equally across all other pundits.

Punditry doesnae get mair exciting than this...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Feb 2016)

Stage 4 - Nibali, Pozzovivo, Sepulveda


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Feb 2016)

Calling @roadrash for stage 4...


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2016)

Stage 4...nibali , martin and porte


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> Here's my first pro tour pundit "joker" of the year (one of my new features that I didnae mention) - if Porte gets a top 3 then I'll give all my points away and divide them equally across all other pundits.
> 
> Punditry doesnae get mair exciting than this...



Hes so far back he may as well still be down under


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Feb 2016)

Scores after stage 4
75 - @Berk on a Bike 
72 - me
70 - @roadrash 
45 - @simo105 
43 - @User 
33 - @themosquitoking 

And no need for me to distribute any of my points to others. As I knew would be the case.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Feb 2016)

5 - Nibali, Bardet, Dumoulin


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 Feb 2016)

Stage 5 - EBH, GVA, Nibali


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2016)

Stage 5.... EBH, GVA and Martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Feb 2016)

Scores after stage 5
102 - @Berk on a Bike 
97 - @roadrash 
72 - me (that'll teach me not to try to be a smartarse)
70 - @User 
45 - @simo105 
43 - @themosquitoking


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2016)

Hmmm. one place and 5 points away from .... THE HAT....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Feb 2016)

6 - Kristoff, Hofland, Jans


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2016)

Stage 5 .... EBH, GVA and Nibali


----------



## Berk on a Bike (20 Feb 2016)

Stage 6 - Kristoff, Bennett, Hofland


----------



## simo105 (21 Feb 2016)

Stage 6 ebh kristoff hofland


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Feb 2016)

Winner of the Tour of Oman is <drum roll>.......

@Berk on a Bike who wins this lovely creation to wear with pride






Final scores
152 - Berk
109 - me and @roadrash 
90 - @User
67 - @simo105
45 - @themosquitoking

Next up, we (eventually) get to Europe and it's our first joint male and female events - Omloop Het Nieuwsblad on 27th February
Then, the following day is Kuurne - Brussels - Kuurne

Usual picks apply: 3 for each event, with points being awarded 1st-5th 15,12,10,7,5


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> Next up, we (eventually) get to Europe and it's our first joint male and female events - Omloop Het Nieuwsblad on 27th February
> Then, the following day is Kuurne - Brussels - Kuurne
> 
> Usual picks apply: 3 for each event, with points being awarded 1st-5th 15,12,10,7,5



Finally... at this point I will be rejoining the party.


----------



## SWSteve (21 Feb 2016)

I'll be back


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 Feb 2016)

Whoop! A new hat!

*itches*


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Feb 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Whoop! A new hat!
> 
> *itches*


Good stuff


----------



## Crackle (24 Feb 2016)

No Stannard in the startlist for Oomlop HN. Anyone know what he's doing this year?


----------



## roadrash (24 Feb 2016)

sat 27th Omloop

1.... Peter Sagan
2....Niki Terpstra
3.... G.V.A.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Feb 2016)

Crackle said:


> No Stannard in the startlist for Oomlop HN. Anyone know what he's doing this year?








And then Paris-Nice, Milan-San Remo, Flanders, P-R...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 Feb 2016)

Omloop: GVA, Boonen, Benoot

K-B-K: Kristoff, Viviani, Ewan


----------



## simo105 (26 Feb 2016)

Omloop gva sagan(peter) gilbert
K-b-k ewan, drucker, blythe


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Feb 2016)

A reminder...


Marmion said:


> male and female events - Omloop Het Nieuwsblad on 27th February



Don't forget that we're also covering the female Omloop.


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2016)

womens omloop
Ellen Van Dijk, Anna Vander breggen and Emma Johansson


----------



## Berk on a Bike (26 Feb 2016)

Womens Omloop: van Dijk, van der Breggen, Armitstead


----------



## Crackle (26 Feb 2016)

OHN Femme - Lizzi Armitstead, Emma Johansson, Evie Richards
OHN Hommes -Greg Van Avermaet, Gilbert, Rowe


----------



## simo105 (26 Feb 2016)

Womens omloop lisa brennauer, bronzini, a vander breggan


----------



## rich p (26 Feb 2016)

Omloop
Sagan (Peter!), van Avermaet, Benoot


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Feb 2016)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Feb 2016)

Anyone fancy a bonus point for guessing what animal-shape the big loop will be this year?


----------



## SWSteve (26 Feb 2016)

Ladies: Van Dijk, Armitstead, Bronzini

Men: Sagan, Martin, GVA


----------



## smutchin (26 Feb 2016)

Omloop blokes: GVA, Kristoff, Benoot 
Omloop birds: Worrack, Van der Breggen, Van Dijk

KBK: Kristoff, Viviani, Debusschere


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Feb 2016)

Women - Armisted, Bronzini, Gunvaldsen
Men - Sagan (Peter) (because apparently we're doing that now), Boonen, Viviani.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Feb 2016)

Male - Debusschere, GVA, Kristoff
Female - I cannae find a startlist (seriously bad form no to be able to find one the night before the bloody race!)so no idea who is riding. But I suppose I'll just go with Armitstead, Van Dijk and Van der Breggen as they seem to have been picked by others so I hope they start.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Feb 2016)

Omloop Men: Boonen, Rowe, GVA
Omloop Women: Armitstead, Van der Breggen, Mackaij

K-B-K: Kristoff, Viviani, Bouhanni


----------



## smutchin (26 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> Male - Debusschere, GVA, Kristoff
> Female - I cannae find a startlist (seriously bad form no to be able to find one the night before the bloody race!)so no idea who is riding. But I suppose I'll just go with Armitstead, Van Dijk and Van der Breggen as they seem to have been picked by others so I hope they start.



There's a startlist on PCS but I don't know how reliable it is - http://www.procyclingstats.com/race.php?id=165080&c=3

It's pot luck with the women's race anyway, since for many of the big names this will be the first road race of the season. I wonder if @Flying_Monkey knows something the rest of us don't by picking Floortje Mackaij - I admit to knowing nothing about her, but on paper she looks like a real hot prospect. @themosquitoking's pick of Janicke Gunvaldsen is either inspired or mental - she was in the bunch of stragglers that finished outside the time limit on the first stage of the Tour Down Under. @Crackle might be on to something with Evie Richards - she's coming into this off a good cyclocross season.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Feb 2016)

smutchin said:


> I wonder if @Flying_Monkey knows something the rest of us don't by picking Floortje Mackaij - I admit to knowing nothing about her, but on paper she looks like a real hot prospect.



She's the Benoot of women's cycling (which reminds me, I might change my men's forecast to include him...). Reports suggest that the worse the weather gets, the more she likes it, so if it rains, she's a better bet. I don't know what the weather forecast is, but I always like hard cyclists who love bad weather.


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2016)

I haven't picked any women as I know very little about them and it would be a complete shot in the dark...

...as opposed to the men, about whom I know a bit more, and it is a complete shot in the dark


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Feb 2016)

There's something very satisfying about the start of the proper cycling season


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Feb 2016)

Kristoff says "Pro Tour Pundit is the best competition available on the interweb, that Marmion bloke does a great job"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Feb 2016)

And we're off!


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2016)

judging by the tartan headwear, is that is a previous pundit winner in that photo..............or you


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Feb 2016)

roadrash said:


> judging by the tartan headwear, is that is a previous pundit winner in that photo..............or you


Winner of the Tour o' the Highlands 2001


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2016)

@Marmion are you watching it anywhere other than bike channel , ive not got that


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Feb 2016)

roadrash said:


> @Marmion are you watching it anywhere other than bike channel , ive not got that


Only following it on twitter at present, spotted that cricfree have coverage from 12.30 but I'll be out at the fitba by then


----------



## smutchin (27 Feb 2016)

I tuned in to the Bike Channel this morning for the first time. There was some shite on about a woman cycle-touring round Italy. Hope the race coverage is better.


----------



## simo105 (27 Feb 2016)

Picture quality is shite!


----------



## smutchin (27 Feb 2016)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/spring-classics-2016-discussion-commentary-spoilers.196706/


----------



## Crackle (27 Feb 2016)

KBK - Krstoff, Ewan, Greipel


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2016)

KBK
Kristoff, Viviani, Pelucchi


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2016)

Crackle said:


> KBK - Krstoff, Ewan, Greipel


I think Greipel is hors de combat, as we say in Deutschland


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Feb 2016)

Results from Omloop (combined female and male points):
1st - @ItsSteveLovell 
2nd - @Berk on a Bike 
3rd - @rich p @Flying_Monkey @Crackle 

Special mention for the legend punditeer that is old richiepoo, who managed to get 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the Men's event.

We were all fairly rubbish in the Women's event, a few of us got the winner tho. Pity rich didnae even venture a guess as he'd more than likely have got the winner 

Total scores
42 - Steve Lovell
40 - Berk
37 - Crax, Richiepoo and FM
30 - me
27 - @roadrash @simo105 @User 
25 - @smutchin @themosquitoking 

Onwards to KBK tomorrow!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Feb 2016)

Crackle said:


> KBK - Krstoff, Ewan, Greipel





rich p said:


> I think Greipel is hors de combat, as we say in Deutschland


Correct, he's buggered his ribs as we in in Scotchland


----------



## Crackle (27 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> Correct, he's buggered his ribs as we in in Scotchland


At times like this I miss my default Degenkolb choice.

I'll swop him for Demare as we haven't had a French winner for years.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Feb 2016)

KBK - Kristoff, Viviani, Boohoohanni


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Feb 2016)

Looking like Kristoff is the popular pundit pick; only 2 pundits have the exact same riders - me and @Flying_Monkey so here's hoping we are sharing the magic KBK hat. I forgot to award a hat to @ItsSteveLovell for his Omloop win earlier, so here's a spectacular winning hat to make up for it


----------



## simo105 (27 Feb 2016)

Can i swap drucker for boonen on my kbk? Drucker crashed out today. Cheers


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Feb 2016)

Kbk - Kristof, Viviani , Boonen.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Feb 2016)

simo105 said:


> Can i swap drucker for boonen on my kbk? Drucker crashed out today. Cheers


what about your other 2 shite choices? You wanna replace them as well?


----------



## SWSteve (28 Feb 2016)

Kbk Boonen Kristoff Sagan


----------



## simo105 (28 Feb 2016)

Bit harsh @Marmion. Just because you won a shitty tour lol!


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2016)

KBK... Kristoff, Viviani and Bouhanni


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2016)

simo105 said:


> Bit harsh @Marmion. Just because you won a shitty tour lol!


How very dare you refer to the most important race in the calendar* in such terms! 





*what race was it I won?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2016)

KBK Pundit winners were me, @Flying_Monkey and @roadrash with 22 points
Nearly everyone else was 2nd with 12 points, apart from @simo105 * and @User who scored zero

*you cannae say I didnae give you a chance to change


----------



## smutchin (28 Feb 2016)

smutchin said:


> I tuned in to the Bike Channel this morning for the first time. There was some shite on about a woman cycle-touring round Italy. Hope the race coverage is better.



I was watching the Tour of Oman stage 3 highlights this morning. The peloton had just started the decisive climb of Green Mountain when they cut away to an ad break, and when they came back... it was an entirely different programme!

Come back, Eurosport, all is forgiven. (Except Carlton Kirby.)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2016)

The Pundit Calendar for March

5th Strade Bianche
6th - 13th Paris-Nice
19th Milan-San Remo
25th E3 Harelbeke
27th Gent-Wevelgem Male and Female


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2016)

In the Spring Events competition, the running total scores are:
59 - @Flying_Monkey 
54 - @ItsSteveLovell 
52 - me and @Berk on a Bike 
49 - @roadrash @rich p @Crackle 
37 - @smutchin @themosquitoking 
27 - @simo105 @User


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2016)

OK punditry peeps - Strade Bianche this weekend on Saturday 5th.
Strong looking startlists, and thunderstorms are forecast. Could make for very interesting racing.

***The pundit competition will be for male and female races**
*
Also, Paris-Nice starts on Sunday 6th which is also a punditry competition.

Punditry doesn't get any tougher than this.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2016)




----------



## rich p (3 Mar 2016)

S-B
Valverde


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> S-B
> Valverde


Firstly, many thanks for giving me my 12,000th "like"
Secondly, how long have we been using the 3 picks per race format?! One pick? One pick? That's, like, so 2015...

So, as a reminder, for Strade Bianche:
3 picks per race, 3 men and 3 women
Points awarded for top 5 as follows: 15,12,10, 7, 5

I'll stick up the Paris-Nice jersey competitions later once I have had a closer look.


----------



## rich p (3 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Firstly, many thanks for giving me my 12,000th "like"
> Secondly, how long have we been using the 3 picks per race format?! One pick? One pick? That's, like, so 2015...
> 
> So, as a reminder, for Strade Bianche:
> ...


Oh yeah, in my defence, I am very, very old.
S-B
Valverde, Stybar, Sagan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Oh yeah, in my defence, I am very, very old.
> S-B
> Valverde, Stybar, Sagan


That is very, very true


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Mar 2016)

Strade Bianche (uomini): Stybar, Sagan, Benoot

Strade Bianche (donne): Armitstead, Longo Borghini, van der Breggen


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2016)

Paris-Nice (Sunday start)
Jersey competitions will be:
Yellow
Green
Polka

Scoring 20, 15, 12, 10, 7 for each of them


----------



## Crackle (4 Mar 2016)

I can't believe that Marmion, the curmudgeonly grump, has got more likes than me, an infinetly more nuanced poster; no justice. Right, onwards

Strade Bianche men - Greg Van Avarmaet (on a roll now), Kwiatkowski, Stybar
Strade Bianche women - Armitstead, Borghini, Van der Breggen

And I didn't read Berk's post before my womens pick!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Mar 2016)

Going for some familiar and some slightly different options for the Strade Bianche, based on style and form. Of course, shoot happens, so such things matter as much as weather, mechanicals and momentary lapses of concentration, but anyway:

Women: Amialiusik, Moolman, Longo-Borghini
Men: Valverde, Sagan, Colbrelli


----------



## simo105 (4 Mar 2016)

Strade bianche men stybar valverde nibali
Women armistead, van der breggen, weaver


----------



## roadrash (4 Mar 2016)

Strade Bianche men...Stybar , Sagan and valverde

Strade Bianche women....Armitstead, Borghini and van der Breggen


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Mar 2016)

Strade bianche men - Sagan, Fugslang, Cancellera
Strade bianche women - Armistead, Borghini, King


----------



## smutchin (4 Mar 2016)

*Strade Bianche* (m) - Nibali (Vincenzo), Van Avermaet, Valverde
*Strade Bianche* (w) - Armitstead, Guarnier, Longo-Borghini

*Paris-Nice*
Yellow - Thomas
Green - Kristoff
Polka Dot - Bardet
Prologue - Gougeard, Matthews, Dumoulin
Stage 1 - Kittel, Kristoff, Bouhanni


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Mar 2016)

Men - Cancellara, GVA, Valverde
Women - Armitstead, Ferrand-Prevot, Ratto


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2016)

S-B women
Guarnier, van der Breggen, Armitstead


----------



## CaadX (4 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> S-B women
> Guarnier, van der Breggen, Armitstead


Oi get to yer home page !


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 Mar 2016)

Paris-Nice
GC - Thomas
Points - Matthews
KOM - Maté

Prologue - Dumoulin, Coppel, van Emden
Stage 1 - Greipel, Kittel, Bouhanni


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2016)

Paris-Nice
GC Contador
Points Matthews
KOM Yates

Prologue Dumoulin, Dennis, Thomas


----------



## simo105 (5 Mar 2016)

Paris-nice
Gc thomas
Points kristoff
Kom contador

Prologue kelderman dumoulin matthews


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Mar 2016)

The women have 75km remaining and the men are off. Some great pics on twitter of the women's race. I really fancy heading over to Italy and riding the route. Looks superb.

Anyway, c'mon Spartacus!!!!!!! Spartacus winning in Rome. How many people will claim to be him?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Mar 2016)

The victor in Strade Bianche is @Berk on a Bike 
2nd was @themosquitoking 
Equal 3rd were @rich p @Crackle @simo105 

Full results
46 - Berk
42 - Mosquito
39 - rich, crackle, simo
30 - me
27 - @Flying_Monkey 
22 - @smutchin 
15 - @User 

Updated scores for the Spring Events game (which will not include scores for any stage races)
98 - Berk
89 - me
88 - rich and crackle
86 - FM
79 - mosquito
68 - simo
59 - smutch
54 - @ItsSteveLovell 
49 - @roadrash 
42 - irish


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> I really fancy heading over to Italy and riding the route. Looks superb.


In fact, I am gonna make an effort to do just that. Planning commences now.


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2016)

paris- nice
GC...Thomas
Points...Mathews
KOM...Contador

prologue
Domoulin, Mathews and Thomas


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> In fact, I am gonna make an effort to do just that. Planning commences now.


Let me know, if and when


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Let me know, if and when


Will do. I have lost my motivation for the past few years but reckon a trip over and the lure of being fit enough to enjoy the ride might be just what I need to get me fit again.


----------



## Crackle (5 Mar 2016)

Paris Nice

GC - Thomas
Points - Porte
KOM - Bardet

Prologue - Spilak, Thomas, Mathews


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Mar 2016)

Paris-Nice

GC: Contador
Points: Kittel
Mountains: Teklehaimanot

Prologue: Dumoulin, Thomas, Van Emden


----------



## SWSteve (5 Mar 2016)

P-N

GC Vichot
POINTS Matthews
MOUNTAINS Meijentes
PROLOGUE Dumoulin, Thomas, Spilak


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Mar 2016)

Paris-Nice 
GC Contador
Points Matthews
Mountains Contador
Prologue Dumolin, Matthews, Spilak.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Mar 2016)

GC - Contador
Points - Kittel
Mountain - Bardet

Prologue - Kelderman, Thomas, Dumoulin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Mar 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> GC Vichot


News has reached Vichot that he's been picked in the pundit competition as the potential GC winner, he's not coping well with it


----------



## Crackle (6 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> News has reached Vichot that he's been picked in the pundit competition as the potential GC winner, he's not coping well with it


Those hair waxing nose plugs are going to smart when he pulls them out.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Mar 2016)

Scores after prologue:
27 - @simo105 @smutchin @roadrash @themosquitoking 
15 - @Crackle
12 - @rich p @Berk on a Bike @User @Flying_Monkey @ItsSteveLovell and me


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Mar 2016)

Stage 1 - The Beautiful Marcel, Kristoff, Bonifazio


----------



## Crackle (6 Mar 2016)

Stage 1 - Demare, Greipel, Kittel


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Mar 2016)

Stage 1: Greipel, Kittel, Bouhani


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Mar 2016)

Stage 1 - Kittel, Kristoff, Greipel


----------



## SWSteve (6 Mar 2016)

1 Kristoff Kittel Bouhanni   Griepel


----------



## simo105 (7 Mar 2016)

P-n stage 1 kittel kristoff griepel


----------



## roadrash (7 Mar 2016)

Stage 1.... Kittel , Griepel and Bouhani


----------



## smutchin (7 Mar 2016)

PN Stage 2 - Matthews, LL 'Dirty' Sanchez, Kristoff


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Mar 2016)

Stage 2 - Kittel, Kristoff, Matthews


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2016)

Here's something you're not likely to see repeated much on this thread...

Our star pundit of the day is @Crackle with an inspired 1st place on the stage. 

Scores on the doors after stage 1
37 - @smutchin @roadrash 
30 - @Crackle 
27 - @simo105 @themosquitoking 
22 - @Berk on a Bike @User @Flying_Monkey @ItsSteveLovell 
12 - @rich p and me


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2016)

I forgot to predict today but I can safely say that Demare would have not figured. My broadband is down so I'm guessing it's a sprint expected.
S2 Greipel, Bouhanni, Kittel


----------



## Crackle (7 Mar 2016)

Pah, to repeated.

Stage 2 Bouhanni, Kristoff, Swifty


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Mar 2016)

Stage 2. Greipel, Matthews, Kristoff.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Mar 2016)

Stage 2, normal service is resumed: 

Kittel, Kristoff, Bouhanni


----------



## simo105 (8 Mar 2016)

Stage 2 kittel griepel lobato


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Mar 2016)

Stage 2 - Kittel, Kristoff, Matthews


----------



## roadrash (8 Mar 2016)

Stage 2...Greipel, Kittel and Bouhanni,


----------



## SWSteve (8 Mar 2016)

2 Griepel Kittel Bouhanni


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Mar 2016)

Stage 3: Izagirre, Thomas, Contador


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2016)

PN Stage 3 - Dumoulin, Thomas, Majka


----------



## roadrash (8 Mar 2016)

Stage 3.....Thomas,Contador and Majka


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Mar 2016)

Variations on a theme so far. Is no-one going to go out on a limb?


----------



## simo105 (8 Mar 2016)

Stage 3 contador keldermen porte


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2016)

3 Thomas Dumoulin Spilak


----------



## Crackle (8 Mar 2016)

Stage 3 - Bardet, Thomas, Rolland


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Mar 2016)

Stage 3 - Vuillermoz, Gallopin, Matthews


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Mar 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Stage 3 - Vuillermoz, Gallopin, Matthews



That's more like it. You've got point to burn, I guess...


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2016)

Gallopin is a good shout. He's looking strong. Wish I'd remembered him but I'm not going to change my picks now.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Mar 2016)

No scores update today, I have left my trusty pad of paper and pen at work.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Mar 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That's more like it. You've got point to burn, I guess...


I wouldn't stake the housekeeping on it but hey...


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Mar 2016)

Stage 3 - Contador, Matthews, Porte.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Mar 2016)

3 - Felline, Slagter, Matthews


----------



## SWSteve (9 Mar 2016)

3 Thomas Vichot Contador

This is where Vichot stakes his claim to the GC


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Mar 2016)

No scoring today.
And I didnae bring my pad of paper home again so no update for yesterday either; excitement and suspense, my scoring reliability has it all.


----------



## SWSteve (9 Mar 2016)

4 the weather! 

But seriously, Contador, Thomas, Porte


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Mar 2016)

Stage 4 - Bouhanni, Matthews, Kristoff


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Mar 2016)

Stage 4 - Matthews, Bouhanni, Greipel.


----------



## simo105 (9 Mar 2016)

Stage 4 matthews kittel demare


----------



## rich p (10 Mar 2016)

4. Matthews, Demare, Swift


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Mar 2016)

4 - Matthews, Bonifazio, Kittel


----------



## smutchin (10 Mar 2016)

4 - Matthews, Swift, Kristoff

Haven't looked at today's stage, so this is a stab in the dark - not that this is likely to make any difference to my accuracy...


----------



## Crackle (10 Mar 2016)

4 bouhanni, demare, mathews


----------



## roadrash (10 Mar 2016)

Stage 4 ... Matthews, Bouhanni and Kittel


----------



## SWSteve (10 Mar 2016)

I would like to rescind my earlier selections...

4 Kristoff, Matthews, Greipel


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Mar 2016)

4 Greipel, Matthews, Demare if it isn't too late.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Mar 2016)

I'm definitely too late now. Oh well...


----------



## Crackle (10 Mar 2016)

Stage 5 Bouhanni, Greipel, mathews


----------



## roadrash (10 Mar 2016)

Stage 5...Boo hooani, Mathews and Griepel......... (watch kittel go now i havent picked him)


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Mar 2016)

Stage 5 - Felline, Matthews, Swift


----------



## simo105 (10 Mar 2016)

Stage 5 bouhanni matthews swift


----------



## SWSteve (10 Mar 2016)

5 Cancellara Swift Booooooohani


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Mar 2016)

Sorry guys, been a long day - scores will be updated tomorrow evening.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Mar 2016)

5 - Slagter, Felline, Matthews


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Mar 2016)

Stage 5 - Matthews,Cancellara, Dumoulin.


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2016)

5. Matthews Gallopin Swift


----------



## Crackle (11 Mar 2016)

Stage 6 - Bardet, Thomas, Contador


----------



## SWSteve (11 Mar 2016)

6 Thomas Contador Yates


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 Mar 2016)

Stage 6 - Contador, Thomas, Bardet


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Mar 2016)

OK peeps, that's me caught up. Apologies for lack of scoring updates the past couple of nights.

Updated scores after stage 5
92 - @themosquitoking 
81 - @Berk on a Bike 
77 - @roadrash @Crackle 
71 - @smutchin 
54 - @ItsSteveLovell 
49 - me
42 - @simo105 
39 - @Flying_Monkey 
37 - @rich p 
22 - @User


----------



## smutchin (11 Mar 2016)

Dammit, the one day I don't make a prediction, the one rider I've been backing every day... pah!

OK, stage 6:
Thomas, Dumoulin, Izagirre (Ion)


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2016)

6. Thomas, Bardet, Dumoulin


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Mar 2016)

6 - Contador, Thomas, Dumolin.


----------



## simo105 (12 Mar 2016)

Stage 6 majka bardet contador


----------



## roadrash (12 Mar 2016)

Stage 6 ... Contador, Majka and Thomas


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Mar 2016)

6 - Contador, Bardet, Dumoulin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Mar 2016)

After stage 6
114 - @themosquitoking 
103 - @Berk on a Bike 
99 - @roadrash 
89 - @Crackle 
83 - @smutchin 
59 - me
52 - @simo105 
49 - @rich p 
39 - @Flying_Monkey 
37 - @User


----------



## SWSteve (12 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> After stage 6
> 114 - @themosquitoking
> 103 - @Berk on a Bike
> 99 - @roadrash
> ...




Where am I?


----------



## Crackle (12 Mar 2016)

Trailblazing again...
Stage 7 - Spilak, Wellens, Kelderman


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 Mar 2016)

Stage 7 - Slagter, Gallopin, Westra


----------



## smutchin (13 Mar 2016)

7 - Yates, Costa, Gallopin


----------



## simo105 (13 Mar 2016)

7 gallopin spilak yates


----------



## roadrash (13 Mar 2016)

Stage 7..........Thomas, Dumoulin and Gallopin


----------



## themosquitoking (13 Mar 2016)

7 - Thomas, Dumolin, Contador


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Mar 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Where am I?


Oops, sorry Steve. Listing names sometimes goes wrong and it deletes names or superimposes others, I usually check and double check but obviously wasnae paying attention in my rush to get to the pub last night 

You are on 76 points.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Mar 2016)

Bugger, I must have really been in a rush to get to the pub as I didnae pick anyone for this stage. Oh well.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Mar 2016)

And so Paris-Nice comes to an end, and our punditry winner is @themosquitoking who wins fittingly-named bikkits






2nd was @Berk on a Bike with @roadrash in 3rd

Totals
161 - Mosquito
150 - Berk
146 - Roadrash
124 - @Crackle 
115 - @smutchin 
96 - @ItsSteveLovell 
84 - @rich p 
79 - @simo105
74 - me
54 - @Flying_Monkey 
44 - @User 

***Next up for the punditry is Milan-San Remo on Saturday 19th March***


----------



## Crackle (13 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Here's something you're not likely to see repeated much on this thread...
> 
> Our star pundit of the day is @Crackle with an inspired 1st place on the stage.


I'd just like to point out that it isn't repeated only because he hasn't repeated it [cough]Wellens[/cough]


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> I'd just like to point out that it isn't repeated only because he hasn't repeated it [cough]Wellens[/cough]


I am putting it down to you becoming luckier with old age


----------



## themosquitoking (13 Mar 2016)

I like bikkits more than i like hats.


----------



## rich p (18 Mar 2016)

MSR
G van Avermaet
Gaviria
Sagan


----------



## Strathlubnaig (18 Mar 2016)

Kristoff - Sagan - Cancellara . (MSR, obviously)


----------



## smutchin (18 Mar 2016)

MSR - Van Avermaet, Matthews, Cancellara


----------



## roadrash (18 Mar 2016)

MSR.... Cancellara, Sagan and GVA


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2016)

MSR - Cancellara, Nibali, Matthews


----------



## Crackle (18 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> MSR - *Cancellara*, Nibali, Matthews



You put that quid on didn't you?

MSR - Boassan Hagen, Stybar, mathews


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> You put that quid on didn't you?


----------



## simo105 (18 Mar 2016)

Msr sagan, griepel, bouhanni


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Mar 2016)

MSR - Cancellara, Matthews, Boasson Hagen


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Mar 2016)

MSR

Cancellara, GVA, Swift


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Mar 2016)

MSR - Cancellara, Sagan, Matthews.


----------



## Archie (18 Mar 2016)

MSR 

Matthews
Stybar
Kristoff


----------



## SWSteve (19 Mar 2016)

MSR Sagan, GVA, Stybar


----------



## gk09 (19 Mar 2016)

Hopefully not too late joining in but for MSR I am going with-

Cancellara
Kristoff
Van Avermaet


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Mar 2016)

Oh dear, most of did not very well at all, apart from our Milan - Sanreno winner who is @Flying_Monkey 

Good to see a few returning punditeers as well as a couple of new players joining in; great to see more people involved 

Scoring:
17 - @Flying_Monkey
7 - @simo105
5 - @rich p @smutchin @roadrash @User @ItsSteveLovell @gk09
0 - @Strathlubnaig @Berk on a Bike @themosquitoking @Archie @Crackle and me

The next punditry competitions are:
Friday 25th March E3 Harelbeke
Sunday 27th March Gent-Wevelgem Male and Female

I'll update the Spring Races scores after GW next weekend


----------



## smutchin (19 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Oh dear, most of did not very well at all, apart from our Milan - Sanreno winner who is @Flying_Monkey



I suspect FM only picked Swift out of irritation at the slightly idiotic naysayer on the MSR thread, but I doff my casquette to him for doing so. If he hadn't been the wrong side of the crash, Swift might even have won.


----------



## rich p (19 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> Boassan Hagen, Stybar, mathews





smutchin said:


> If he hadn't been the wrong side of the crash, Swift might even have won


Ifs and buts!!!!
If Gavira hadn't fallen off I might have won the MSR PPP


----------



## Crackle (19 Mar 2016)

Stybar hit a dog, Boassen Hagen decided to start sprinting at 1K and I think Thomas brought Mathews down. I console myself by knowing I didn't put a bet on Cancellara like someone we know.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Mar 2016)

smutchin said:


> I suspect FM only picked Swift out of irritation at the slightly idiotic naysayer on the MSR thread, but I doff my casquette to him for doing so. If he hadn't been the wrong side of the crash, Swift might even have won.



I picked Swift pretty much for the reasons I put down earlier, plus GVA for form, and Cancellara for desire.


----------



## rich p (19 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> I console myself


I do too, but it's a filthy habit.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Mar 2016)

E3 Harelbeke - Cancellara, Stybar, Benoot


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2016)

E3 - Stannard, Roelandts, Sagan (Peter)


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Mar 2016)

E3 - GVA, Betancur, Sagan (Peter) (seriously, why is this a thing now?)


----------



## roadrash (24 Mar 2016)

E3....Cancellara, Stybar and Sagan ( you know which one)


----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2016)

E3 - Stannard, GVA, Brammeier


----------



## gk09 (24 Mar 2016)

E3 - Boonen, Sagan, Boasson Hagen


----------



## simo105 (24 Mar 2016)

E3- coquard stybar gva


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2016)

Sagan, Cancellara, Stannard


----------



## SWSteve (24 Mar 2016)

E3 - Stannard, GVA, Swift


----------



## Strathlubnaig (24 Mar 2016)

GVA - Roelandts - Sagan


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> (seriously, why is this a thing now?)



Because it's totes hilar.


----------



## simo105 (25 Mar 2016)

Gva not riding so ill change him for stannard


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Mar 2016)

E3: Stannard, Benoot, Terpstra


----------



## Crackle (25 Mar 2016)

simo105 said:


> Gva not riding so ill change him for stannard


Oooh, good spot. I'll have Stybar in his place.


----------



## rich p (25 Mar 2016)

Benoot, Stannard Stybar if I'm not too late


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2016)

The winner of E3 is....me! 

Scores:
29 - me
22 - @smutchin 
19 - @roadrash 
12 - @Strathlubnaig @themosquitoking @gk09 
10 - @Crackle @simo105 @ItsSteveLovell @Flying_Monkey @rich p 
7 - @Berk on a Bike 
0 - @User


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> The winner of E3 is....me!



Fix!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (25 Mar 2016)

Well I bunged a fiver on Stannard, each-way, so 18 squigglies up !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Fix!


I think you'll find it's Deep Knowledge of the Peloton


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> I think you'll find it's Deep Knowledge of the Peloton


Ha, the peloton were nowhere.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Ha, the peloton were nowhere.


And I knew that. Deep Knowledge.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Mar 2016)

Gent-Wevelgem 

For the women, I am backing Armitstead for a third win this season, followed by Johansson, who both overhaul a valiant attempt by Mackaij to retain the title.

In the men's race, I'm going for a strongman sprinter showdown, with Greipel taking it over Boonen and Démare. I would normally have Kristoff in there too but he seems out of sorts right now, maybe EBH will also try something but he'll get nowhere.


----------



## smutchin (26 Mar 2016)

GW women - Armitstead, Blaak, Johansson

GW men - Sagan, Gaviria, Viviani


----------



## rich p (26 Mar 2016)

GW Men - Bouhanni, Demare, Cancellara
GW Women - Armitstead, van Dijk, Johansson


----------



## Crackle (26 Mar 2016)

gv - women Armitstead, Niewiadoma, Johansson
gv - men - Cancellara, Boohooani, Gaviria


----------



## gk09 (26 Mar 2016)

GW men - Kristoff, Sagan, Demare

GW women - Armitstead, Johnsson, Elvin


----------



## Berk on a Bike (26 Mar 2016)

G-W men - Sagan, Gaviria, Debusschere
G-W women - Armitstead, Johansson, Ensing


----------



## roadrash (26 Mar 2016)

GW Men ... Cancellara , Sagan and Bouhanni .
GW Women ... Armitstead, van Dijk and Johansson .


----------



## SWSteve (26 Mar 2016)

GW Sagan, Kristoff Bouganni

W - Arkitstead, Johansson, van Dijk


----------



## Strathlubnaig (26 Mar 2016)

GW - Greipel, Bouhanni, Viviani
GW - Johannsen, Mackaij, Armistead


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> GW Women - Armitstead, van Dijk, Johansson



Well done old chap


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2016)

GW Men - Debusschere, Terpstra, Cancellara
GW Women - Armitstead, Mackaij, van Vleuten


----------



## rich p (26 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Well done old chap


pin sticking pointlessness


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> pin sticking pointlessness


Your long-established favoured technique


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2016)

I have posted this picture in the "Beer?" thread in café, however it is more important in terms of this thread - here is the pen. the pro pundit pen. Hail to the pen.






I may post a pic of the pad of paper at some point.


----------



## simo105 (27 Mar 2016)

Gw men sagan ebh gaviria
Gw women armistead, c blaak, j d'hoore


----------



## Strathlubnaig (27 Mar 2016)

Kristoff out today, if anyone picked him.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Kristoff out today, if anyone picked him.


@gk09 @ItsSteveLovell


----------



## gk09 (27 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> @gk09 @ItsSteveLovell



Thanks! Lets go with-

GW men - Sagan, Demare, Cancellara

GW women - Armitstead, Johnsson, Elvin


----------



## Archie (27 Mar 2016)

GVW:

Amistead, Mackaij, Johansson. 

GVM: 

Stannard, Cancellara, Gaviria


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Well, that was decidedly averagely poor  However, 3 punditeers managed to pick 1st in both the men and women events 

Joint winners of Gent-Wevelgem are @smutchin @User and @simo105 

Scores on the doors:
30 - smutch, irish and simo
27 - @gk09 
22 - @roadrash 
15 - @Berk on a Bike @ItsSteveLovell 
12 - @rich p 
7 - @Crackle @Archie and me
5 - @Flying_Monkey 
0 - @Strathlubnaig 

I'll post an update for Spring Races later on


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Here's the scores for the Spring Races, I have listed everyone who has taken part but a few are recent arrivals so have lower scores than those who have been in from the start. If any of the newer punditeers want me to remove their scores from the Spring Races running totals just let me know 

I cannot find any picks for today's G-W from @themosquitoking so if I missed them please let me know - I have checked back but could not see any. 

It's a close competition.

125 - me - I have triple checked and it's true 
120 - @Berk on a Bike 
118 - @Flying_Monkey 
116 - @smutchin 
115 - @rich p @simo105 
105 - @Crackle 
95 - @roadrash 
91 - @themosquitoking 
84 - @ItsSteveLovell 
79 - @User 
44 - @gk09 
12 - @Strathlubnaig 
7 - @Archie


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> If any of the newer punditeers want me to remove their scores from the Spring Races running totals just let me know


Búgger that, a win's a win.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Next up is Flanders, and it's male and female again, on Sunday 3rd April.
Followed closely by Pais Vasco from 4th-9th April.
Then Paris-Roubaix on Sunday 10th April.


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2016)

RVV
M - Sagan, GVA, Thomas
F - need to find my pin, I'll get back to you...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Apr 2016)

RVV
Men - GVA, Cancellara, Thomas
Women - Armitstead, Kirchmann, Johansson


----------



## Strathlubnaig (1 Apr 2016)

heren - cancellara, van avarmaet, stannard
dames - ferrand-prevot, van dijk, becker


----------



## Crackle (1 Apr 2016)

rvv - men - Cancellara, Sagan, Stannard
rvv - women - Blaak, Van Der Breggen, Armitstead


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2016)

I've found my pin
Armitstead, Blaak, F Prevot


----------



## smutchin (2 Apr 2016)

RVV women - Armitstead, Longo-Borghini, D'hoore
RVV men - GVA, Benoot, Thomas


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2016)

men .... Cancellara, Sagan, and Thomas 
women ... , Van Der Braggen, Armitstead and Van dijk


----------



## SWSteve (2 Apr 2016)

Cancellara Sagan Thomas

PVP Armitstead Van Dijk


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Cancellara Sagan Thomas
> 
> PVP Armitstead Van Dijk


I have no idea who PVP so am assuming it's PFP


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Apr 2016)

Women - Van Dijk, Lizzie, Blaak
Men - Cancellara, Sagan (Peter), GVA.


----------



## gk09 (2 Apr 2016)

Flanders-

Men- Kwiatkowski, Sagan, Cancellara

Women- Blaak, Armitstead, Pieters


----------



## simo105 (2 Apr 2016)

Women blaak, armistead, d'hoore
Men thomas, gva, peter sagan


----------



## Berk on a Bike (2 Apr 2016)

RVV men - Sagan, Cancellara, Vanmarcke
RVV women - Armitstead, Johansson, Blaak


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2016)

Still early enough, but a reminder to @Flying_Monkey and @Archie who are the only regular punditeers missing from the Flanders picks...still time for anyone else to join in. I'll set a cut-off time for selections of 12pm (but, as usual, will be a flexible as possible within reason...)


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Apr 2016)

I'm over here for the race,so it would be rude not to have a go...
Kwiatkowski, sagan, boonen
Armistead(obviously)d,hoore,ferrand prevot


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2016)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm over here for the race,so it would be rude not to have a go...
> Kwiatkowski, sagan, boonen


Good stuff, you fancy a guess on the women's race as well?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Apr 2016)

Given I'm in a completely different time zone, I think you should be flexible!

Men: Cancellara, Kwiat, Sagan (P.)
Women: Armitstead, Ferrand-Prevot, D'hoore


----------



## SWSteve (3 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> I have no idea who PVP so am assuming it's PFP



Yeah, not sure why I went for the V


----------



## Archie (3 Apr 2016)

RVV

Women: Amistead, Van der Breggen, Vos. 

Men: Cancellara, Thomas, Stybar.


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Yeah, not sure why I went for the V


I often do when referring to Marmion...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Given I'm in a completely different time zone, I think you should be flexible!
> 
> Men: Cancellara, Kwiat, Sagan (P.)
> Women: Armitstead, Ferrand-Prevot, D'hoore


You made it in plenty of time


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

An outstanding punditry performance from @Berk on a Bike in Flanders:
1st, 2nd and 3rd in the Women's race

1st, 2nd and 3rd in the Men's race


The rest of us did not too bad, but I reckon we all got our arses handed to us on a plate bigtime.

Flanders scoring:
74 - The legend that is Berk
52 - @Crackle @themosquitoking @gk09 
42 - @roadrash @ItsSteveLovell @Flying_Monkey 
40 - @rich p @simo105 
39 - me
27 - @Archie 
22 - @User 
20 - @smutchin 
17 - @Strathlubnaig 
15 - @Adam4868 

Updated Spring Races scoring (with the names as they appear on the scoring sheet):
194 - Berk
164 - me
160 - FM
157 - Crax
155 - richiepoo, simo
143 - Mosquito
137 - roadrash
136 - smutch
126 - SteveL
101 - Irish
96 - gk09
34 - Archie
29 - Strathy
15 - Adam


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

***Next up is Pais Vasco, starting tomorrow.***

The website is terrible so I can't work out what jerseys are up for grabs but am assuming there will be GC, KOM, and Points so that's what we'll go with.

Startlist here:
http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=6&y=2016&k=start


----------



## smutchin (3 Apr 2016)

Pais Vasco -
GC - Contador
Mountains - Pinot
Points - Wellens

Stage 1 - Gerrans, Wellens, Dilier
Stage 2 - Dan Martin, Pinot, Contador


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> An outstanding punditry performance from @Berk on a Bike in Flanders:
> 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the Women's race
> 
> 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the Men's race
> ...


*bows*
Wish I'd had a tenner on that...


----------



## Crackle (3 Apr 2016)

Pais - Vasco
GC - Quintana
Mountains - Izagirre Ion
Points - Pinot

Stag1 - wellens, spilak, Vanendert


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Apr 2016)

Pais Vasco
GC - Quintana
Mountains - Txurruka
Points - Contador

Stage 1 - Ulissi, Gallopin, Ion Izagirre


----------



## simo105 (3 Apr 2016)

Pais vasco
Gc quintana
Mountains rodriguez
Points gallopin

Stage 1 gallopin sanchez ion izagirre


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

GC - Contador
KOM - Pinot
Points - Contador

1 - Frank Schleck (stop the sniggering at the back), Daniel Moreno, Peter Velits


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2016)

GC.....Quintana
K.O.M....Pinot
Points....Contador
Stage 1... Gallopin, Wellens and Izagirre


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Apr 2016)

Gc - Quintana
Hills - Pinot
Points - Contador
Stage 1 Contador, Henao, J Rod.


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> GC - Contador
> KOM - Pinot
> Points - Contador
> 
> 1 - Frank Schleck (stop the sniggering at the back), Daniel Moreno, Peter Velits



sniggering he says....................


----------



## SWSteve (3 Apr 2016)

Pais Vasco

GC Contador
KOM Quintana
POINTS Contador

1. Spilak Dan Martin Visconti


----------



## Strathlubnaig (3 Apr 2016)

PV: GC- Quintana, Mts- Pinot Pts- JRod
Stage 1 Martin - J Rod - Henao


----------



## gk09 (3 Apr 2016)

PV-

GC- Quintana
KoM- Rodriguez
Points- Pinot

Stage 1- Gerrans, Martin, Contador


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Apr 2016)

Pais Vasco

GC: Contador
KoM: Quintana
Points: Henao
(this is also my Top 3 overall)

Stage 1: Henao, Spilak, S. Yates


----------



## rich p (4 Apr 2016)

P-V
GC - Quintana
KOM - Martin
Points - M A Lopez
Stage 1 - Quintana Contador Lopez


----------



## Archie (4 Apr 2016)

Too late? 

GC - Landa
Points - Gallopin
Mountains - JRod

Stage 1 - no idea, haven't even seen a profile. Gerrans, Martin, Gallopin?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (4 Apr 2016)

Pais Vasco Stage 2 - Quintana, Contador, Henao


----------



## simo105 (4 Apr 2016)

Stage 2 dan martin, quintana, pinot


----------



## rich p (4 Apr 2016)

2
Martin, Cummings, J Rod


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Apr 2016)

2: Henao, Quintana, Yates


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Apr 2016)

Not mush scoring in stage 1, although @simo105 managed to pick the winner*

*edit - no he didnae 

Scores, stage 1:
10 - @smutchin @gk09 @Archie
7 - @User
0 - the rest of us, including simo


----------



## smutchin (4 Apr 2016)

simo105 said:


> Stage 1 ... sanchez ...



Steward's enquiry! How do we know he meant Dirty and not Sami? Hmmmm? Hmmmmm?


----------



## simo105 (4 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> Steward's enquiry! How do we know he meant Dirty and not Sami? Hmmmm? Hmmmmm?


ha ha ive dropped a bollock! I did mean sammy sanchez @Marmion


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> Steward's enquiry! How do we know he meant Dirty and not Sami? Hmmmm? Hmmmmm?



He's better than that.


----------



## simo105 (4 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> He's better than that.


 can i delete my previous post


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Apr 2016)

simo105 said:


> ha ha ive dropped a bollock! I did mean sammy sanchez @Marmion





Marmion said:


> He's better than that.



Apparently he's not. 

I didn't even check to see if Sammy was riding. I'll adjust the scores tomorrow.


----------



## smutchin (4 Apr 2016)

simo105 said:


> ha ha ive dropped a bollock! I did mean sammy sanchez @Marmion



You're too honest for your own good. Unlike Luis Leon.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Apr 2016)

2 Contador Henao Gallopin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Apr 2016)

Stage 2 - Moreno, Mollema, Martin


----------



## Crackle (4 Apr 2016)

Stage 2 - Quintana, Izagirre I, Pinot


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Apr 2016)

2 Martin, Quintana, Contador.


----------



## gk09 (5 Apr 2016)

Stage 2-
Quintana
Yates S
Gerrans


----------



## Strathlubnaig (5 Apr 2016)

2 - quintana - contador - martin


----------



## roadrash (5 Apr 2016)

Stage 2... quintana, Contador and Martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Apr 2016)

No scores update tonight, I cycled home and left the scorepad at work.


----------



## Crackle (5 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> No scores update tonight, *I cycled home* and left the scorepad at work.



Good God!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Good God!


First time I have commuted since I moved house in June 2013! It's not a long journey but there is not a flat bit on it! Up/down/up/down/up..etc.

Actually there is a flat bit, there's about 200 yards across the river...


----------



## smutchin (5 Apr 2016)

Did anyone go for Sanchez again today? And if so, would they like to claim/admit whether or not it was the right one?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Apr 2016)

Stage 3 (assuming it's going to come down to descending skills, as well as some of those who shown flashes of form):

Sanchez (S.), Cataldo, Hesjedal


----------



## smutchin (5 Apr 2016)

Stage 3 - Wellens, Gerrans, Rui Costa


----------



## Crackle (5 Apr 2016)

This could be a punditry tour to forget...

Stage 3. Albassini, Wellens, Reichenbach


----------



## Strathlubnaig (5 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> No scores update tonight, I cycled home and left the scorepad at work.


I got Zero.


----------



## gk09 (5 Apr 2016)

Stage 3- 

Pinot (hoping it doesn't come down to desending skills!)
Costa
Sanchez


----------



## Strathlubnaig (5 Apr 2016)

3 : Woods - Henao - Contador


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Apr 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I got Zero.


You'll not be alone.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Apr 2016)

Can you identify which Sanchez please @gk09 


gk09 said:


> Stage 3-
> 
> Pinot (hoping it doesn't come down to desending skills!)
> Costa
> Sanchez


----------



## simo105 (5 Apr 2016)

Stage 3 cummings, pinot, ll sanchez


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 Apr 2016)

Pais Vasco Stage 3 - Slagter, Goncalves, Gallopin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Apr 2016)

3 - Pinot, Dirty Bertie, Simon Yates


----------



## rich p (5 Apr 2016)

3.Gallopin, Bakelants, Cummings


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Apr 2016)

3 - J Rod, Costa, Contador


----------



## Archie (6 Apr 2016)

Stage 3 - Gallopin, Martin, Bakelants.


----------



## roadrash (6 Apr 2016)

Stage 3....Galopin, Wellens and Dan Martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2016)

I am going to put Pais Vasco lack of scoring down to us being focused on the Classics. Utterly useless, some more than others. To give you an indication of just how useless, there has been the potential to score a maximum of 111 points so far...

Scoring after stage 3:
27 - @smutchin
15 - @Berk on a Bike @simo105 @ItsSteveLovell @rich p 
12 - @User
10 - @gk09 @Flying_Monkey @Archie
5 - @roadrash @themosquitoking @Strathlubnaig
0 - @Crackle and me


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2016)

P-V 4
Dillier, Bakelants, Clarke


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Apr 2016)

P-V Stage 4 - Wellens, Brambilla, Slagter


----------



## simo105 (6 Apr 2016)

Stage 4 brambilla clarke gerrans


----------



## Crackle (6 Apr 2016)

PV4 - absolutely no idea but............Wellens, Albasini, Spilak....so put me down for 0


----------



## smutchin (6 Apr 2016)

PV stage 4 - Rui Costa, Tony Gallopin, Dan Martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2016)

4 - Goncalves, S Yates, Schleck


----------



## Strathlubnaig (6 Apr 2016)

4 - gallopin - gerrans - felline


----------



## SWSteve (6 Apr 2016)

4 S Yates, D Martin, Gallopin


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Apr 2016)

5 D Martin, Gerrans, Gallopin


----------



## gk09 (7 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Can you identify which Sanchez please @gk09



I had meant LL. Not that it mattered which of the 2 of them I'd gone with!

Stage 4- 
Aru
Rolland
Yates A

.....well trying to be logical hasn't worked so far!


----------



## roadrash (7 Apr 2016)

Stage 4... Brambilla, Gallopin and Dan Martin


----------



## Archie (7 Apr 2016)

Stage 4 - Clarke, Gallopin, Gerrans.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> I am going to put Pais Vasco lack of scoring down to us being focused on the Classics. Utterly useless, some more than others. To give you an indication of just how useless, there has been the potential to score a maximum of 111 points so far...
> 
> Scoring after stage 3:
> 27 - @smutchin
> ...



See them scores up there? Well, @smutchin added 12 points to his total today and extends his lead at the top. The rest of us are beyond useless and scored a big fat feck all.


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Apr 2016)

Yay, we're back to the famous mediocrity of last year at last.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Yay, we're back to the famous mediocrity of last year at last.


It was never as bad as this. Ever. We have descended to new depths.


----------



## Crackle (7 Apr 2016)

Stage 5 - selects new pin - Henao, Quintana, Barguil


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2016)

5 - I have changed my mind, and might confuse myself if I leave these selections...see later.


----------



## simo105 (7 Apr 2016)

5 henao contador rodriguez


----------



## smutchin (7 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> See them scores up there? Well, @smutchin added 12 points to his total today and extends his lead at the top. The rest of us are beyond useless and scored a big fat feck all.



I was going to say that I'm amazed how well I'm doing, but actually I'm amazed at how badly everyone else is doing. I'm just putting out the same middling performance as normal. 

Just to prove that I am really still as mediocre as anyone, all of today's top five were on my shortlist but two of my final choices finished outside the top 100.


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> It was never as bad as this. Ever. We have descended to new depths.


Generally when we're not picking the winners the racing is better to watch.


----------



## roadrash (7 Apr 2016)

Stage 5 .... Caontador, Quintana and Henao


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2016)

Barguil, Rodriguez, Henao


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Apr 2016)

P-V Stage 5 - Henao, Barguil, Purito


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> P-V Stage 5 - Henao, Barguil, Purito


Oi!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> 5 - Dirty Bertie, Henao, Quintana


Actually, given that the scoring has been so poor I may change this selection after a few beers tonight as I could catapult from last to first with one good stage


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Oi!


This time tomorrow I might be basking in reflected glory...


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> This time tomorrow I might be basking in reflected glory...


I suspect we'll both be rueing our stupidity!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (7 Apr 2016)

stage 5 , ffs, contador needs to be better than the hide in the pack mr average that he has been, so far, waste of space.
Henao-Contador-Quintana


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Apr 2016)

5 - Quintana, Contador, J Rod.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Actually, given that the scoring has been so poor I may change this selection after a few beers tonight as I could catapult from last to first with one good stage


Right, change of selection...

Stage 5 - Reichenbach, Rui Costa, Barguil


----------



## SWSteve (7 Apr 2016)

5 Barguil Quintana Contador


----------



## gk09 (7 Apr 2016)

Stage 5- 

Roriguez
LL Sanchez
Quintana

Roll on the classics!!


----------



## smutchin (7 Apr 2016)

Stage 5 - Pinot, Henao, Quintana


----------



## Archie (8 Apr 2016)

Stage 5 - Henao, Contador, Quintana.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Apr 2016)

Stage 5: Henao, Quintana, Contador


----------



## Crackle (8 Apr 2016)

Stage 6 - Henao, Pinot, S.Sanchez


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Stage 5 - Henao, Pinot, S.Sanchez


you cannae even guess the stage correctly


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2016)

A better effort today, which is not hard.

Updated scores after stage 5:

56 - @smutchin 
44 - @simo105 
34 - @Berk on a Bike @rich p 
32 - @Flying_Monkey @Archie 
31 - @User 
27 - @roadrash @Strathlubnaig 
25 - @ItsSteveLovell 
22 - @themosquitoking 
17 - @gk09 
12 - @Crackle 
0 - me


----------



## simo105 (8 Apr 2016)

Stage 6 contador pinot henao


----------



## Crackle (8 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> you cannae even guess the stage correctly


6!

<grumbles a bit>


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2016)

Right, I cannae finish on nae points, so stage 6:
Dirty Bertie, Henao, Pinot


----------



## rich p (8 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> 0 - me


----------



## rich p (8 Apr 2016)

6. Pinot, Contador, LLSanchez


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Apr 2016)

P-V 6 - Contador, Sammy Sanchez, Reichenbach


----------



## smutchin (8 Apr 2016)

Stage 6 - Contador, Pinot, Kelderman


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Apr 2016)

6 contador, s Sánchez, pinot.


----------



## gk09 (9 Apr 2016)

Stage 6-

Pinot
Henao
Sanchez S


----------



## roadrash (9 Apr 2016)

Stage 6... Contador, Pinot and Sanchez


----------



## Crackle (9 Apr 2016)

Paris - Roubaix - hard to see beyond three but attrition can always change that - Vanmarcke, cancellera, Sagan


----------



## rich p (9 Apr 2016)

P-R
Cancellara, Stannard, Sagan


----------



## roadrash (9 Apr 2016)

Think ive got to agree with @Crackle on this one

PR...Sagan, Vanmarcke and cancellera .


----------



## simo105 (9 Apr 2016)

Pr -p sagan, kristoff, ebh


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2016)

Congratulations to @smutchin, winner of the worst ever pundit competition 

Final Standings in Pais Vasco:
71 - @smutchin
69 - @simo105 
54 - @Berk on a Bike
51 - @User 
49 - @rich p 
47 - @roadrash 
42 - @themosquitoking 
37 - @gk09 
32 - @Flying_Monkey @Archie 
27 - @Crackle @Strathlubnaig 
25 - me and @ItsSteveLovell


----------



## simo105 (9 Apr 2016)

Hmm may have won if i didnt own up to picking the wrong sanchez!


----------



## rich p (9 Apr 2016)

simo105 said:


> Hmm may have won if i didnt own up to picking the wrong sanchez!


But Simo, could you have lived with yourself like Ms Miller though?
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/other-kinds-of-cheating.198728/


----------



## gk09 (9 Apr 2016)

P-R

Sagan
Rowe
Stybar


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Apr 2016)

P-R: Cancellara, Vanmarcke, Terpstra


----------



## SWSteve (9 Apr 2016)

PR: Cancellara Van Marke Stannard


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Apr 2016)

simo105 said:


> Hmm may have won if i didnt own up to picking the wrong sanchez!



I wasnae bad considering I forgot to write down my pick for 2/6 stages. And I would have got full marks today too if I had... oh well. 

PR:

Stannard, Stybar, Sagan

(somebody whose names begins with S is sure to be in the top 3, right?)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2016)

Ok, back to proper racing...

P-R: Cancellara, Terpstra, Stannard

Bet365 have some very mismatched head-to-heads if anyone fancies a punt


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 Apr 2016)

PR - Sagan-Cancellara-Boom


----------



## smutchin (9 Apr 2016)

P-R - Stybar, Boom, Vanmarcke


----------



## rich p (9 Apr 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I wasnae bad considering I forgot to write down my pick for 2/6 stages. And I would have got full marks today too if I had... oh well.
> 
> PR:
> 
> ...


Sep, Spartacus?


----------



## Archie (10 Apr 2016)

PR: 
Boom, VanMarcke, Rowe.


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

P-R - Stybar, Sagan, Vanmarcke


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> (somebody whose names begins with S is sure to be in the top 3, right?)





rich p said:


> Sep, Spartacus?



There are 20 riders who have a surname beginning with S riding Paris-Roubaix.


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> There are 20 riders who have a surname beginning with S riding Paris-Roubaix.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


>



It was an ad break, and I have punditeers to keep happy with useless information.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> P-R - Stybar, Boom, Vanmarcke





smutchin said:


> P-R - Stybar, Sagan, Vanmarcke



A change of mind? Or p*ssed last night and you forgot you'd posted...

Which one do you want to go with, Boom or Sagan? I currently have Boom as he was the first listed.


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> A change of mind? Or p*ssed last night and you forgot you'd posted...



Not pissed, just very, very tired! (After a cold, wet and very hilly 200km audax.)

I'll stick with my first answer - Boom. I have a feeling it won't be one of the big favourites today. Not based on any sound reasoning, of course.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2016)

@ItsSteveLovell triumphs in Paris-Rounbaix, with 3rd and 4th placed riders.

Overall scores for P-R:
17 - SteveL
10 - @rich p @Flying_Monkey and me
7 - @Crackle @roadrash @Berk on a Bike @User @smutchin @Archie 
5 - @simo105 
0 - @gk09 @Strathlubnaig 

Updated scores for Spring Events:

201 - berk
174 - me
170 - FM
165 - richiepoo
164 - Crackle
160 - simo
144 - roadrash
143 - SteveL, smutch, mosquito
108 - Irish
96 - gk09
41 - Archie
29 - strathy


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> I have a feeling it won't be one of the big favourites today.



Well, I was right about one thing, at least.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2016)

***Next events on punditry calendar are:
17th April - Amstel Gold
20th April - Fleche Wallonne Male and Female***


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Apr 2016)

I forgot to pundit for PR, not that it matters, i would have been very very wrong.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> I forgot to pundit for PR, not that it matters, i would have been very very wrong.


I didn't notice you hadn't picked until I was doing the scores otherwise I'd have pinged you a reminder.


----------



## rich p (15 Apr 2016)

Amstel Gold
Matthews, Gerrans, Kwiat


----------



## smutchin (15 Apr 2016)

Amstel Gold - Kwiatkowski, Gallopin, Matthews


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2016)

Amstel - Sammy the Snake Sanchez, Simon the Snake Clarke, Michal the Mongoose Kwiatkoski


----------



## SWSteve (15 Apr 2016)

Amstel D'or: Mikaeł Kwiatkowski, Valverde, S Clarke. 

Are we doing the ladies race also?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Apr 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Amstel D'or: Mikaeł Kwiatkowski, *Valverde*, S Clarke.



Valverde isn't doing Amstel, is he?

Anyway, my choices:

Kwiatkowski, Vakoc, Dumoulin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Are we doing the ladies race also?



There isnae one.



Flying_Monkey said:


> Valverde isn't doing Amstel, is he?



Correct, he's in the minor race in Spain.


----------



## gk09 (15 Apr 2016)

Amstel Gold - 

Gallopin
Coquard
Gilbert


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2016)

User said:


> Amstel Gold....
> Sonny Colbrelli....


Stuck a wee e/w bet on him at 125/1 last night.  He's currently 66/1. Nothing ventured...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Stuck a wee e/w bet on him at 125/1 last night.  He's currently 66/1. Nothing ventured...



He was on my long list... and I reckon he will be Top 10, but can't quite see him getting on the podium.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> He was on my long list... and I reckon he will be Top 10, but can't quite see him getting on the podium.


Me neither, but at 125/1 I couldnae not stick 10p e/w on him


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Apr 2016)

Amstel - Matthews, Gerrans, Gallopin


----------



## Strathlubnaig (16 Apr 2016)

Amstel - Kwiatkowski, Gerrans, Alaphillipe


----------



## SWSteve (16 Apr 2016)

Okay, swap out Valverde, pop in Gerrans


----------



## Crackle (16 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Me neither, but at 125/1 I couldnae not stick 10p e/w on him


10p! I haven't put 10p on since 1971 when I backed Miss Hunter in the Grand National.

Amstel Gold - Swift, Coquard, Kennaugh


----------



## roadrash (16 Apr 2016)

Amstel gold....Gerrans, Vakoc and Dumoulin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> 10p! I haven't put 10p on since 1971 when I backed Miss Hunter in the Grand National.
> 
> Amstel Gold - Swift, Coquard, Kennaugh


With selections like that it's probably just as well


----------



## simo105 (16 Apr 2016)

Amstell- kwiakowski matthews ebh


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2016)

It's still early enough but a quick reminder for @Berk on a Bike and @Archie


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Apr 2016)

Amstel Gold - Matthews, Gerrans, Alaphilippe


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> It's still early enough but a quick reminder for @Berk on a Bike and @Archie


Jinx!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Jinx!


Spooky, I had been typing the message to include @simo105 and then he posted his selections, so I had to then go and amend the message.


----------



## Archie (16 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> It's still early enough but a quick reminder for @Berk on a Bike and @Archie


Aye, it's early for me. 

Amstel - Gerrans, Kwiatkowski, Colbrelli.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2016)

That's all the regulars made picks. Thanks all.

A varied selection, hopefully indicative of an open race.

Most fancied rider is Kwiatkowski, then Gerrans and then Matthews. Gallopin has 3 picks and a number of riders have 2 punditeers backing them, including Colbrelli, Coquard, EBH, Clarke, Vakoc and Alaphilippe. 

Here's to an exciting race and to all the post-race chat being about the racing rather than incidents


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Apr 2016)

Not the best of punditry today; joint winners of Amstel Gold being @User and @Archie who managed to get 3rd place and 10 punditry points. @Crackle and @gk09 scored 7 points for 4th and 5 others scored 5 points, with a further 5 failing to register a score.

Updated Overall Spring Race scores:
206 - @Berk on a Bike 
174 - me
171 - Crax
170 - @Flying_Monkey @rich p 
165 - @simo105 
148 - @smutchin @themosquitoking 
144 - @roadrash 
143 - @ItsSteveLovell 
118 - @User 
103 - @gk09 
51 - @Archie 
29 - @Strathlubnaig 

*Next is La Flèche Wallonne Men and Women events on Wednesay 20th April.*


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Apr 2016)

Fleche Wallonne:
Men - Dan Martin, Valverde, Albasini
Women - Armitstead, Van der Breggen, Ferrand-Prevot


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 Apr 2016)

Fleche Wallonne Men: Sergio Henao, Valverde, Alaphilippe
Women: van der Breggen, Armitstead, Johansson


----------



## Crackle (19 Apr 2016)

FW Men - Dan Martin, Alaphilippe, Gaspallotto
FW - women - Vos, Armitstead, Van Dijk


----------



## smutchin (19 Apr 2016)

Flèche Wallonne 
His - Valverde, Henao, Albasini
Hers - Vos, Armitstead, Johansson


----------



## roadrash (19 Apr 2016)

F.W MEN...Valverde, Dan Martin and Henao .
F.W WOMEN....Armitstead, Johansson and Van der Breggen .


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Apr 2016)

Early reminder for @Flying_Monkey @rich p @simo105 @themosquitoking @ItsSteveLovell @User @gk09 @Archie @Strathlubnaig

I'm unlikely to be online between now and the start of the race so sending reminder now 
I'm sure you'll all be refining your punditry picks as I type...


----------



## rich p (19 Apr 2016)

F-W hommes ValvPiti, J Rod, Gerrans
F-W femmes Armistead, Johansson, Van der Breggen, Pinschticker...


----------



## simo105 (19 Apr 2016)

F-w men keldermen valverde dan martin
Women- vos armistead elvin


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Apr 2016)

FW
Men Dan Martin, Valverde, Gerrans
Women Armisted, Vos, Johan sson


----------



## SWSteve (20 Apr 2016)

M Martin Alaphilippe Vakoč

F Armitstead Johannsen Van Der Breggen

Just to let you know, Henao isn't racing


----------



## smutchin (20 Apr 2016)

OK, I'll swap Henao for Kelderman, please, Mr @Marmion


----------



## Berk on a Bike (20 Apr 2016)

@Marmion Given Henao's withdrawal can I put Michael Albasini in? Cheers.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Apr 2016)

Sorry, I'm too late... I'll just have to watch the outcome.


----------



## Crackle (20 Apr 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Sorry, I'm too late... I'll just have to watch the outcome.


Nothing significant has happened yet.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Apr 2016)

Winner of Fleche Wallone is @ItsSteveLovell who got all podium places in the men's race and 1st in the women's 
2nd was @Berk on a Bike and 3rd equal was @roadrash and me.

La Fleche Wallone:
52 - SteveL
42 - Berk
40 - roadrash and me
30 - @rich p
27 - @Crackle
25 - @simo105 @themosquitoking
15 - @smutchin 
DNS - @gk09 @User @Flying_Monkey @Strathlubnaig @Archie

Spring Races overall, with only one race to go (LBL this weekend). Still all to play for:
248 - berk
214 - me
200 - richiepoo
198 - crax
197 - SteveL
190 - simo
174 - roadrash
173 - mosquito
170 - FM
163 - smutch
118 - irish
103 - gk09
51 - Archie
29 - Strathy

*Next up:

24th April: LBL

26th April - 1st May: Tour of Romandie*


----------



## rich p (21 Apr 2016)

LBL
Valverde, Gasparotto, Rodriguez


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2016)

LBL

Gerrans, Dan martin, Gasparotto


----------



## simo105 (22 Apr 2016)

Lbl gallopin. Dani moreno, gerrans


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Apr 2016)

I am not straying too far from the consensus picks for this one:

Valverde, Alaphillipe, Gasparatto


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Apr 2016)

Valverde, Gerrans, Dan Martin


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Apr 2016)

LBL - Valverde, Martin, Poels


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Apr 2016)

LBL - Alaphilippe, Martin, Valverde


----------



## smutchin (22 Apr 2016)

LBL - Barguil, Nibali, Wellens


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> LBL - Alaphilippe, Martin, Valverde


I'm liking your post because you're always kind enough to like mine. 
Beer may or may not be involved in this post.


----------



## SWSteve (22 Apr 2016)

LBL - Froome Martin Valverde


----------



## roadrash (23 Apr 2016)

LBL... Dan Martin, Valverde and Gasparatto


----------



## brommers (23 Apr 2016)

LBL
Kreuziger
Peraud
Vakoc


----------



## smutchin (23 Apr 2016)

brommers said:


> LBL
> Kreuziger
> Peraud
> Vakoc



Yay, someone else prepared to go off-piste! I did consider Peraud myself - he's been going very well in Trentino this week.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> Yay, someone else prepared to go off-piste! I did consider Peraud myself - he's been going very well in Trentino this week.


You should see my e/w bets. There's "off piste" and then there's "quite clearly piste"...


----------



## gk09 (24 Apr 2016)

LBL- 

Martin
Costa
Valverde


----------



## Archie (24 Apr 2016)

Hope not too late...

Lbl - Dan Martin, Valverde, Gallopin.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Apr 2016)

An outstanding display of punditry today.
@Berk on a Bike won by correctly picking the winner, @gk09 came second by choosing the 3rd placed rider.
And the rest of us were joint equal third on zero 

Which means that the overall Spring Races winner is Berk, a worthy winner 

Spring Races final scores:
263 - berk
214 - me
200 - richiepoo
198 - crax
197 - SteveL
190 - simo
174 - roadrash
173 - mosquito
170 - FM
163 - smutch
118 - irish
113 - gk09
51 - Archie
29 - Strathy

Next up is: *26th April - 1st May: Tour of Romandie*


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Apr 2016)

Tour de Romandie jerseys will be GC, KOM, and Points - 20,15,12,10, 7 points
Prologue and Stages will be 15,12,10,7,5

GC - Quintana
KOM - Quintana
Points - Albasini

Prologue - Coppel, Dumoulin, Jungels
1 - Albasini, Navardauskas, Wisnioswski
2 - Spilak, Quintana, Van Garderen
3 - Reichenbach, Dumoulin, Jungels
4 - Quintana, Pinot, Froome
5 - Swift, Hofland, Albasini


----------



## simo105 (24 Apr 2016)

Is this race on tv?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Apr 2016)

simo105 said:


> Is this race on tv?


Supposedly "live" on Bike Channel but their coverage is 7pm every night.


----------



## simo105 (24 Apr 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Supposedly "live" on Bike Channel but their coverage is 7pm every night.


Oh thats great might just make out the riders then if its on! Hope they sort out the picture quality


----------



## smutchin (24 Apr 2016)

Romandie
GC - Froome
KOM - Majka
Points - Zakarin

Prologue - Jungels, Dumoulin, Spilak
Stage 1 - Rui Costa, Zakarin, Albasini


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Apr 2016)

simo105 said:


> Oh thats great might just make out the riders then if its on! Hope they sort out the picture quality


Yeah it's iffy. Didn't know Romandie was a night race either lol


----------



## gk09 (25 Apr 2016)

GC - Pinot
KOM - Quintana
Points - Rolland

Prologue -Jungels, TJ, Thomas


----------



## rich p (25 Apr 2016)

GC Quintana
Kom Zakarin
Points Formolo
Prologue Dumoulin


----------



## brommers (25 Apr 2016)

Tour de Romandie
*GC* Geraint Thomas *KoM* Ilnur Zakarin *Pts* Romain Bardet

*Prologue*
Thibaut Pinot Tom Domoulin Richie Porte


----------



## SWSteve (25 Apr 2016)

Romandie 
GC Spilak
KOM Froome
POINTS Kittel

PROLOGUE: Dumoulin, Kelderman, Thomas


----------



## roadrash (25 Apr 2016)

Romandie
GC ... quintana
KOM ... quintana
Points... kittel
Prologue... Porte, Thomas and froome


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Prologue Dumoulin



*Sigh* 

I'll let you work it out for yourself...


----------



## rich p (25 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> I'll let you work it out for yourself...


In my defence, I was in a northern town getting pìssed with other CCers, so my attention to detail was unusually lacking...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 Apr 2016)

Romandie:
GC - Froome
Mountains - De Gendt
Points - Tom Dumoulin

Prologue - Kwiatkowski, van Emden, Tom Dumoulin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> In my defence, I was in a northern town getting pìssed with other CCers, so my attention to detail was unusually lacking...


Are you gonna be picking another 2 riders tho?


----------



## Crackle (25 Apr 2016)

I'll miss this one and save myself for the Giro.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Apr 2016)

Reminders for @Archie @simo105 @User @Flying_Monkey @Strathlubnaig @themosquitoking - just in case you missed it, starts tomorrow.


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Apr 2016)

Romandie
GC - Quintana
KOM - Majka
Points - Gerrans (lovely wife "helped" with that one)

Prologue - Kwiatkowski, Dumolin, Porte


----------



## simo105 (25 Apr 2016)

Romandie
Gc pinot
Kom majka
Points kittel

Prologue porte, pinot, keldermen


----------



## rich p (25 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Are you gonna be picking another 2 riders tho?


Okay,
Van Emden, Thomas plus Dumoulin


----------



## Strathlubnaig (26 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Reminders for @Archie @simo105 @User @Flying_Monkey @Strathlubnaig @themosquitoking - just in case you missed it, starts tomorrow.


I am offshore, wifi is shaky, will bail.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2016)

simo105 said:


> Is this race on tv?


cyclinghub.tv have coverage starting at 3.15pm today


----------



## SWSteve (26 Apr 2016)

Has the prologue been cancelled?


----------



## brommers (26 Apr 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Romandie
> GC - Quintana
> KOM - Majka
> Points - Gerrans (lovely wife "helped" with that one)
> ...



Tom or Sam?


----------



## brommers (26 Apr 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Romandie
> GC Spilak
> KOM Froome
> POINTS Kittel
> ...



Tom or Sam?


----------



## brommers (26 Apr 2016)

1


rich p said:


> GC Quintana
> Kom Zakarin
> Points Formolo
> Prologue *Dumoulin*



Tom or Sam?


----------



## brommers (26 Apr 2016)

Picked up some, but just to let you know that Tom and Sam Dumoulin are both racing


----------



## smutchin (26 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> Romandie
> Prologue - Jungels, Dumoulin, Spilak



That'll be Bob Jungels, Tom Dumoulin and Simon Spilak.


----------



## brommers (26 Apr 2016)

There's a great video of the prologue route on the official website - that's if they use it. Gives a good idea of conditions they're likely to expect.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2016)

I'll go for Dave Jungels, Fred Dumoulin and Stevie Coppel. In this weather anyone could win


----------



## smutchin (26 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Stevie Coppel


----------



## brommers (26 Apr 2016)

The race _*is*_ on Bike Channel from 3pm


----------



## simo105 (26 Apr 2016)

Well that was a s**t start!
Stage 1 kittel, swift, hofland


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Apr 2016)

I meant Tom, not that it matters now.


----------



## SWSteve (26 Apr 2016)

I don't care which Dumoulin, as long as they finish on the podium


----------



## gk09 (26 Apr 2016)

Stage 1 - Impey, Swift, Kittel


----------



## rich p (26 Apr 2016)

S1
Kittel, Gerrans, Sbaragli


----------



## Berk on a Bike (26 Apr 2016)

Romandie Stage 1 - Albasini, Kittel, Sbaragli


----------



## brommers (27 Apr 2016)

Stage 1
Marcel Kittel Simon Gerrans Ben Swift


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Apr 2016)

Scores update after prologue and stage one:
37 - @Berk on a Bike
27 - me @rich p @brommers
22 - @smutchin @gk09
15 - @simo105
12 - @ItsSteveLovell @themosquitoking
0 - @roadrash

I am away from home for long weekend (as of tomorrow) to go drinking lots of beer, so no scores will be updated until either Monday or Tuesday evening. And there will be no reminders, so you'll have to remember to post punditry picks! A few "forgetters" for stage one...


----------



## rich p (27 Apr 2016)

stage 2
Quintana, Froomedawg, Thomas


----------



## smutchin (27 Apr 2016)

Stage 2 - Pinot, Majka, Froome
Stage 3 - Pinot, Froome, Dumoulin (Tom)
Stage 4 - Porte, Quintana, Froome
Stage 5 - Kittel, Albasini, Gasparotto


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> Stage 2 - Pinot, Majka, Froome
> Stage 3 - Pinot, Froome, Dumoulin (Tom)
> Stage 4 - Porte, Quintana, Froome
> Stage 5 - Kittel, Albasini, Gasparotto


You off for a long weekend on the piss as well?


----------



## smutchin (27 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> You off for a long weekend on the piss as well?



I wish! The exact opposite, in fact - likely to be v.busy with work for the next few days, so might forget to make my predictions. FFS.


----------



## simo105 (27 Apr 2016)

Stage 2 
Pinot, keldermen, quintana


----------



## Archie (27 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Reminders for @Archie @simo105 @User @Flying_Monkey @Strathlubnaig @themosquitoking - just in case you missed it, starts tomorrow.


Arse, missed it. See you at the Giro comp.


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Apr 2016)

Yeah i went the busy with work thing for a bit last night so to stage 2

Quintana, Porte, Majka


Marmion said:


> Scores update after prologue and stage one:
> 37 - @Berk on a Bike
> 27 - me @rich p @brommers
> 22 - @smutchin @gk09
> ...


Sorry dad.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (27 Apr 2016)

Romandie Stage 2 - Quintana, Froome, Rosa


----------



## SWSteve (28 Apr 2016)

2 Froome Quintana Pinot


----------



## roadrash (28 Apr 2016)

damn it , forgot yesterdays picks

Stage 2...Quintana, Majka and Froome


----------



## brommers (28 Apr 2016)

Stage 2
Spilak, Quintana, Zakarin


----------



## smutchin (28 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> Stage 4 - Porte, Quintana, Froome



Apparently, Porte is out, so:

Stage 4 - Bardet, Quintana, Froome


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 Apr 2016)

Romandie stage 3 - Zakarin, Tom Dumoulin, Ion Izagirre


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Apr 2016)

3 - Quintana, Majka, Bardet.


----------



## SWSteve (28 Apr 2016)

3 - Pinot Bardet Quintana


----------



## simo105 (29 Apr 2016)

3 pinot quintana zakarin


----------



## rich p (29 Apr 2016)

3
Dumoulin T
Quintana
Thomas


----------



## roadrash (29 Apr 2016)

Stage 3... Quintana, Majka and Thomas


----------



## brommers (29 Apr 2016)

Stage 3
Tom Dumoulin, Geraint Thomas, Damian Howson


----------



## gk09 (29 Apr 2016)

Stage 3-

Izagirre
Coppel
Dumoulin


----------



## gk09 (29 Apr 2016)

Stage 4 -

Rolland
Pinot
Frank


----------



## Berk on a Bike (29 Apr 2016)

Romandie stage 4 - Froome, Rosa, Meintjes


----------



## simo105 (30 Apr 2016)

Stage 4 froome, pinot, uran


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2016)

4. Quintana, Froome, Zakarin


----------



## SWSteve (30 Apr 2016)

4 Zakarin Froome Quinana


----------



## brommers (30 Apr 2016)

Stage 4
Pinot, Froome, Spilak


----------



## roadrash (30 Apr 2016)

Stage 4... froome , Quintana and Majka


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Apr 2016)

Stage 4 - Quintana, Uran, Majka


----------



## smutchin (30 Apr 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Stage 4 - Quintana, Uran, Majka



Even I could have made better picks than that for a stage that finished three hours ago!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (30 Apr 2016)

Romandie final stage (thank god) - Kittel, Bonifazio, Hofland


----------



## simo105 (30 Apr 2016)

Last stage- kittel hofland swift


----------



## SWSteve (30 Apr 2016)

Final Kittel Swift Albasini


----------



## rich p (1 May 2016)

5 Kittel, Sbaragli, Rojas


----------



## brommers (1 May 2016)

5. Kittel, Howson, T Dumoulin


----------



## gk09 (1 May 2016)

Kittel, Dumoulin, Swift


----------



## themosquitoking (1 May 2016)

smutchin said:


> Even I could have made better picks than that for a stage that finished three hours ago!


It's been a long weekend already, I don't know which way is up at the moment.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2016)

Winner of the Tour of Romandie was me  with smutch in 2nd and richiepoo and Steve joint 3rd

Scores:
169 - me
106 - @smutchin 
101 - @rich p @ItsSteveLovell 
91 - @brommers @Berk on a Bike 
90 - @simo105 
79 - @gk09 
70 - @roadrash 
52 - @themosquitoking 

Next up is the Giro, starting on *Friday* 8th May. I shall post details of scoring and bonus stages shortly.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2016)

*Giro d'Italia Punditry 2016
Starts on Friday 6th May 2016. A Friday. Not a Saturday.

Scoring and Bonus stage details:
Jerseys scoring*
GC, KOM and Points - 35, 25, 20, 15, 10

*Stage scoring *20, 15, 10, 7, 5

*Bonus Stages (double points)*
Stages 6, 9 (ITT), 14, 15 (Mountain TT) and 19


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Sorry dad.


See that bit up there about it starting on a Friday? That was (mostly) for your benefit


----------



## brommers (3 May 2016)

Friday 6th


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2016)

brommers said:


> Friday 6th


well spotted


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 May 2016)

Giro d'Italia overall:

Maglia Rosa: *Nibali*, followed by Uran and Zakarin. Valverde and Majka might also mess up this 1-2-3. Landa won't feature in the overall because of his dismal testing. 
Maglia Rossa: *Nizzolo* seems to know the art of winning enough points without ever winning a stage - Kittel will win a at least one stage, but he won't last the whole race, ditto Ewan. Viviani and Demarre could run Nizzolo close, and Mareczko might surprise us all. 
Maglia Azzurra: *Landa* - though Zakarin and Chavez will be up there too, perhaps also Pozzovivo. I'd like to see Grmay feature too. 
Maglia Bianca: *Chavez*


----------



## gk09 (4 May 2016)

Giro-

GC- Nibali, Valverde, Dumoulin
KOM- Landa, Betancur, Pirazzi
Points- Kittel, Viviani, Modolo

Stage 1- Cancellara, Jungels, Dumoulin


----------



## Berk on a Bike (4 May 2016)

Isn't it one pick per jersey and three picks per stage?


----------



## gk09 (4 May 2016)

If so, my first picks stand.

The extra detail just allows for more opportunity to demonstrate my poor judgement and lack of knowledge.


----------



## smutchin (4 May 2016)

Giro d'Italia
GC - Valverde
KOM - Landa
Points - Zakarin

Will make some stage picks tomorrow...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 May 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Isn't it one pick per jersey and three picks per stage?



Yes. IMHO, we should do Top 3 for each next season though. @Marmion might have to learn how to use a calculator...


----------



## Crackle (4 May 2016)

Giro

GC - Uran 
KOM - Landa 
Points - Kittel 

Stage 1 - Cancellara, Dumoulin, Brandle


----------



## brommers (4 May 2016)

GC - Zakarin
KOM - Landa
PTS - Nizzolo

ST1 - T.Dumoulin, Cancellara, Hepburn


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2016)

Quite happy to go with 3 GC picks for GTs if that is the preferred majority approach, starting as of the Tour de France.

However, I may randomly deduct points from anyone explaining the thinking behind their picks. And be very punitive to repeat offenders...


----------



## rich p (4 May 2016)

GC ValvPiti
KOM Zakarin
Pts - Demare
S1. Dumoulin, Cancellara, Brandle


----------



## rich p (4 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Quite happy to go with 3 GC picks for GTs if that is the preferred majority approach, starting as of the Tour de France.
> 
> However, I may randomly deduct points from anyone explaining the thinking behind their picks. And be very punitive to repeat offenders...


Bloody ridiculous idea - there's barely more than 3 credible contenders.


----------



## rich p (4 May 2016)

S2.
Kittel, Ewan, Greipel

S3
Modolo, Kittel, Pelucchi


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Bloody ridiculous idea - there's barely more than 3 credible contenders.


Fair point, looking for the easy points if you ask me...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Bloody ridiculous idea - there's barely more than 3 credible contenders.


Oh, and well done on remembering that it was 3 picks for the stages


----------



## Berk on a Bike (4 May 2016)

Giro d'Italia
GC - Nibali
KOM - Siutsou
Points - Kittel

Stage 1 - Dumoulin, Spartacus, Jungels
Stage 2 - Kittel, Greipel, Ewan


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 May 2016)

Stage 1: Cancellara, Dumoulin, Dowsett


----------



## brommers (4 May 2016)

rich p said:


> GC ValvPiti



Sorry I'm a novice at this, but who is ValvPiti?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2016)

brommers said:


> Sorry I'm a novice at this, but who is ValvPiti?



Valverde, named after the "Valv.(Piti)" on blood bags from Operation Puerto


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2016)

GC - Nibali
KOM - Kruijswijk
Points - Nizzolo

Stage 1 - Dumoulin, Jungels, Brandle
Stage 2 - Kittel, Nizzolo, Viviani


----------



## roadrash (5 May 2016)

Giro d'Italia
GC ... Valverde
KOM ... Landa
Points ....kittel

Stage 1....Dumoulin, Cancellara and Jungles


----------



## brommers (5 May 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Stage 1: Cancellara, Dumoulin, Dowsett


Dowsett is recovering from collarbone surgery and isn't racing


----------



## HF2300 (5 May 2016)

I have somehow missed 56 pages of this punditry, so I think I should bow out now before I get sucked in.

Thanks to @Marmion for organising though.


----------



## simo105 (5 May 2016)

Gc valverde
Kom majka
Points kittel
Stage 1 jungles, T.dumoulin, oss


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 May 2016)

brommers said:


> Dowsett is recovering from collarbone surgery and isn't racing



Hmm. Thanks. He was on all the provisional start lists I've seen...

Okay, revised Giro Stage 1:

Cancellara, Dumoulin, Moser


----------



## smutchin (5 May 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Hmm. Thanks. He was on all the provisional start lists I've seen...
> 
> Okay, revised Giro Stage 1:
> 
> Cancellara, Dumoulin, Moser



You might want to check up on Cancellara's status too!


----------



## themosquitoking (5 May 2016)

Is anyone actually really riding it?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 May 2016)

smutchin said:


> You might want to check up on Cancellara's status too!



Is there actually a real official start list anywhere? Dumoulin was actually commenting on Cancellara's chances in Stage 1 about two days ago, so he certainly thought he was riding...


----------



## rich p (5 May 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Is there actually a real official start list anywhere? Dumoulin was actually commenting on Cancellara's chances in Stage 1 about two days ago, so he certainly thought he was riding...


He's riding, it is said; but he has a stomach upset.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2016)

"Regulars" reminder:
@Archie @ItsSteveLovell @User @Strathlubnaig @themosquitoking


----------



## SWSteve (5 May 2016)

When does it even start?


----------



## themosquitoking (5 May 2016)

GC - Nibali
KOM - Landa
Points - Kittel
Stage 1 - Cancellera, Jungels, Dumolin.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> When does it even start?


A clue: not today and not Saturday


----------



## themosquitoking (5 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> A clue: not today and not Saturday


So only 363 days to choose from then.
Edit. FFS it's a leap year isn't it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2016)

OK, here's another clue:


Marmion said:


> *Giro d'Italia Punditry 2016
> Starts on Friday 6th May 2016. A Friday. Not a Saturday.*


----------



## brommers (5 May 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Is there actually a real official start list anywhere? Dumoulin was actually commenting on Cancellara's chances in Stage 1 about two days ago, so he certainly thought he was riding...


Please see my post on the Giro, giving riders TT start times


----------



## Archie (5 May 2016)

Giro:

GC - Nibali
Monts - Majka
Points- Greipel

Stage 1 - Dumoulin, Kangert, Brandle


----------



## smutchin (6 May 2016)

Off to ride my bike in Scotch land this weekend, so...

Giro
Stage 1 - Dumoulin, Jungels, Vorobyev
Stage 2 - Kittel, Viviani, Greipel
Stage 3 - Kittel, Greipel, Hofland
Stage 4 - Clarke, Zakarin, Demare
Stage 5 - Ulissi, Clarke, Hofland


----------



## SWSteve (6 May 2016)

GC Nibbles
Points Kittel
Mountains Majka

1: Dumoulin Brandlë Cancellara


----------



## brommers (6 May 2016)

brommers said:


> ST1 - T.Dumoulin, Cancellara, Hepburn



Jungels if Cancellara's out


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 May 2016)

Thus starts the exodus...

@Marmion I'd like to take Spartacus out of stage 1 and put in Matthias Brändle (regardless of whether Cancellara starts or not).


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 May 2016)

If Spartacus is not riding, I will go this way:

1. Dumoulin, Moser, Hepburn


----------



## SWSteve (6 May 2016)

Pop in Greipel instead if Spartacus


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 May 2016)

One wonders how late Trek can leave it before announcing Cancellara as a DNS. He's second last off the ramp so he's got three hours yet.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2016)

Stage 1 update - everyone picked the winner. I don't think that has ever happened before.
And nobody scored anything else - that has definitely happened before.


----------



## gk09 (6 May 2016)

Stage 2-

VivianI, Kittel, Mareczko


----------



## themosquitoking (6 May 2016)

2. Griepel. Kittel. Viviani.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 May 2016)

Stage 2: Kittel, Ewan, Nizzolo


----------



## Archie (6 May 2016)

Stage 2: 
Greipel, Kittel, Ewen.


----------



## simo105 (7 May 2016)

Stage 2 kittel, demare, ewan


----------



## SWSteve (7 May 2016)

2 Ewan Kittel Greipel


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2016)

2. Kittel, Greipel, Ewan


----------



## brommers (7 May 2016)

2. Kittel, Demare, Nizzolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2016)

Calling @roadrash, the peloton have set off and would like to know if you are bothering with a pundit pick today...


----------



## roadrash (7 May 2016)

Thanks for the reminder,
Stage 2... Kittel, Greipel and Ewan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2016)

For the 2nd day in a row we all picked the winner. 
@brommers also managed to get the 2nd placed rider, and @rich p managed to pick 3rd so they both edge slightly ahead of the rest of us.


----------



## simo105 (7 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> For the 2nd day in a row we all picked the winner.
> @brommers also managed to get the 2nd placed rider, and @rich p managed to pick 3rd so they both edge slightly ahead of the rest of us.


I belive i got second too! I dont wana loose out


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2016)

simo105 said:


> I belive i got second too! I dont wana loose out


You did, I scored it correctly and then missed your sheet out when posting the scores. So you are joint 1st with brommers.


----------



## roadrash (7 May 2016)

Stage 3... same as stage 2...... Kittel, Greipel and Ewan


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 May 2016)

Stage 3 - Kittel, Nizzolo, Ewan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2016)

3 - Kittel, Nizzolo, Demare


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2016)

3. Demare, Kittel, Ewan


----------



## gk09 (7 May 2016)

Stage 3- Demare, Kittel, Viviani


----------



## simo105 (7 May 2016)

Stage 3 kittel, griepel, modolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> You did, I scored it correctly and then missed your sheet out when posting the scores. So you are joint 1st with brommers.


Just realised that @simo105's score sheet was "stuck" to @roadrash's scoresheet, which kinda makes sense...


----------



## SWSteve (7 May 2016)

3 greipel Kittel Ewan


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Just realised that @simo105's score sheet was "stuck" to @roadrash's scoresheet, which kinda makes sense...


The perils of modern technology eh. You should've stuck to papyrus.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> The perils of modern technology eh. You should've stuck to papyrus.


I'm fairly sure that roadrash sticks to most things


----------



## themosquitoking (8 May 2016)

3 Kittel, Demare, Ewan


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 May 2016)

Stage 3: Kittel, Ewan, Demare


----------



## brommers (8 May 2016)

3. Kittel Greipel Viviani


----------



## Archie (8 May 2016)

Stage 3 - Kittel, Greipel, Modolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2016)

A rest day tomorrow, so you can all spend it working out who is going to win stage 4.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2016)

A good day for @brommers with 1st, 2nd and 4th  and has opened a gap at the top of the table
Not too bad all round in fact. But our "everyone picked the winner" streak is over 

Scores after stage 3:
97 - brommers
82 - @simo105 
75 - @gk09 
70 - @Berk on a Bike and me
67 - @Archie @ItsSteveLovell @roadrash @smutchin 
60 - @Crackle @Flying_Monkey @rich p @themosquitoking 
50 - @User


----------



## SWSteve (8 May 2016)

Mid table. I'm hoping to do a Leicester


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 May 2016)

Rest day tomorrow. Thank god. I'm beat...


----------



## brommers (9 May 2016)

4. Sbaragli, Navardauskas, Mareczko
and that's easy for me to say!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 May 2016)

Stage 4 - Colbrelli, Nizzolo, Sbaragli


----------



## rich p (9 May 2016)

4. Kittel, Nizzolo, Pelucchi


----------



## themosquitoking (9 May 2016)

Stage 4 - Roche, Fuglsang, Moser


----------



## simo105 (9 May 2016)

Stage 4 demare hofland nizzolo


----------



## gk09 (9 May 2016)

4-

Demare, Kittel, Wellens


----------



## SWSteve (9 May 2016)

4 Ewan Viviani Kittel


----------



## Archie (9 May 2016)

Stage 4 - Greipel, Nizzolo, Ulissi


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 May 2016)

4 - Demare, Colbrelli, Modolo


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 May 2016)

Stage 4: Colbrelli, Amador, Clarke


----------



## roadrash (10 May 2016)

Stage 4... Kittel, .Viviani and Demare


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2016)

Score updates will be later this evening as I plan on watching the highlights rather than checking results.


----------



## Crackle (10 May 2016)

4 - Kittel, Neverhadadoofus, Trentin


----------



## rich p (10 May 2016)

I've just tuned into the live coverage and realise my selections are more worthless than usual.
There's an 18% hairpin climb at the end


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2016)

rich p said:


> I've just tuned into the live coverage and realise my selections are more worthless than usual.
> There's an 18% hairpin climb at the end


It's a wee bit before the end, depends if the sprinters get over it with the peloton or if they unleash hell...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Score updates will be later this evening as I plan on watching the highlights rather than checking results.


Despite what I wrote, I am updating scores now as my plans have changed.

Only @Archie managed to pick the stage winner today 
The only other pundit who scored was @User who got 4th.

So Archie moves up 20 points, and Irish moves up 7. 

Thankfully, my betting and my punditry picks don't always correspond


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 May 2016)

I picked three of the right kind of rider today, but just not the right specific examples of that kind of rider...


----------



## themosquitoking (10 May 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I picked three of the right kind of rider today, but just not the right specific examples of that kind of rider...


We all did that surely?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 May 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> We all did that surely?



Not at all. Some people picked sprinters.


----------



## rich p (10 May 2016)

5. Kittel, Nizzolo, Viviani


----------



## smutchin (10 May 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Not at all. Some people picked sprinters.



Oh! I assumed you were making an allusion to unrepentant dopers! 

(Although looking at your picks, that does seem unlikely)


----------



## rich p (10 May 2016)

smutchin said:


> Oh! I assumed you were making an allusion to unrepentant dopers!
> 
> (Although looking at your picks, that does seem unlikely)


I only pick decent sort of chaps who went to, what we used to refer to, as a 'good' school


----------



## gk09 (10 May 2016)

Stage 5- 

Not been on the money so far so I'm going with a hail Mary.

Pirazzi to win from a 80km breakaway, then Kittel will win a sprint for 2nd from Greipel who will use it to spark back into form....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2016)

5 - Kittel, Modolo, Demare


----------



## smutchin (10 May 2016)

smutchin said:


> Stage 5 - Ulissi, Clarke, Hofland



Went a day late with my Ulissi prediction and Clarke seems off the pace, so I'll change my picks, if that's OK, please, Mr @Marmion...

Stage 5 - Nizzolo, Demare, Colbrelli


----------



## SWSteve (10 May 2016)

5 Ewan Modolo Kittel


----------



## themosquitoking (10 May 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Not at all. Some people picked sprinters.


Only two people scored points though and one of those was for fourth.


----------



## themosquitoking (10 May 2016)

Stage 5 Roche, fugslang, modolo.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 May 2016)

Stage 5 - Kittel, Nizzolo, Ewan


----------



## simo105 (11 May 2016)

Stage 5 kittel, demare, ewan


----------



## roadrash (11 May 2016)

Stage 5 .... Kittel , Viviani and ewan


----------



## brommers (11 May 2016)

5. Valverde, Uran, Modolo


----------



## Crackle (11 May 2016)

5 Kittel Demare Greipel


----------



## Crackle (11 May 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Not at all. Some people picked sprinters.


Look, I'm picking all the right riders....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> Look, I'm picking all the right riders....



I'm glad someone finally got the reference!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 May 2016)

Today: Kittel, Viviani, Demare

Just to confirm: I have been in meetings all morning and have not seen the race or results. @Marmion may still choose to exclude this entry and I will respect that!


----------



## Archie (11 May 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Today: Kittel, Viviani, Demare
> 
> Just to confirm: I have been in meetings all morning and have not seen the race or results. @Marmion may still choose to exclude this entry and I will respect that!


Blimey, that's worth a go! Same here. 

Stage 5 - Kittel, Modolo, Ewen.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 May 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Today: Kittel, Viviani, Demare
> 
> Just to confirm: I have been in meetings all morning and have not seen the race or results. @Marmion may still choose to exclude this entry and I will respect that!





Archie said:


> Blimey, that's worth a go! Same here.
> 
> Stage 5 - Kittel, Modolo, Ewen.



I like a chancer, and I like a challenge. So here's one for the pair of you:
I accept your picks on the following conditions:
I shall deduct 10 points from your total for being late, but will add on any points scored for today's stage. So, you could win, remain neutral position or you could lose. You decide...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 May 2016)

Anyway, whilst I await the decisions of the chancers before updating today's scores...

6 - Valverde, Ulissi, Dumoulin


----------



## roadrash (11 May 2016)

Stage 6.... Majka , Valverde and Landa


----------



## smutchin (11 May 2016)

Stage 6 - Valverde, Zakarin, Landa


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 May 2016)

Stage 6 - Ulissi, Nibali, Valverde


----------



## rich p (11 May 2016)

6. Valverde, Zakarin, Dumoulin Chaves
edited @Marmion


----------



## simo105 (11 May 2016)

6. Zakarin, ulissi, dumoulin


----------



## themosquitoking (11 May 2016)

6 - Nibali, Valverde, Landa.


----------



## Archie (11 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> I like a chancer, and I like a challenge. So here's one for the pair of you:
> I accept your picks on the following conditions:
> I shall deduct 10 points from your total for being late, but will add on any points scored for today's stage. So, you could win, remain neutral position or you could lose. You decide...


Ha! I'll stay with the majority of pundits and stick with my zero.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> You decide...



No, thanks. You either accept it or you don't. I don't mind. I know the result now anyway so the 'challenge' wouldn't be very challenging.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 May 2016)

Stage 6: Valvede, Majka, Dumoulin


----------



## Crackle (11 May 2016)

6. Dumoulin, Landa, Nibali


----------



## gk09 (11 May 2016)

6-

Zakarin
Ulissi
Valverde


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 May 2016)

Winner of the stage was @Crackle who got 1st and 2nd  and @smutchin managed to get 2nd and 3rd 

Scores update after stage 5, FM and Archie's picks declined. 
97 - @brommers @simo105 
95 - Crax @gk09 
92 - smutch
87- @Archie 
85 - me
72 - @User 
70 - @Berk on a Bike 
67 - @ItsSteveLovell @roadrash 
60 - @Flying_Monkey @rich p @themosquitoking 

***please have selection submitted by noon - many thanks***


----------



## Archie (12 May 2016)

Stage 6 - Doumolin, Valverde, Ulissi.


----------



## brommers (12 May 2016)

6. Zakarin, Landa, Nibili


----------



## SWSteve (12 May 2016)

Sorry, have been up to my eyes in paperwork this morning, please accept my picks: Chaves, Nibali, Valverde


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Sorry, have been up to my eyes in paperwork this morning, please accept my picks: Chaves, Nibali, Valverde


OK, you got lucky that I'm off work and can see how far there is to go and nothing of note has happened.

But sort it out!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2016)

Winner of today's stage was @simo105 who picked the 3rd and 4th placed riders and, with double points available on today's stage, he flies to the top of the table. A few punditeers managed to pick the 3rd or 4th placed riders.

Gaps are starting to appear in the league table, but a long way to go yet!

Scores after stage 6:
131 - @simo105
117 - @brommers
115 - @gk09
112 - @smutchin
109 - @Crackle
101 - @Archie
99 - me
84 - @User
80 - @rich p
74 - @Flying_Monkey
70 - @Berk on a Bike
67 - @ItsSteveLovell @roadrash
60 - @themosquitoking


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2016)

Scores edited due to the @ sign over-writing names. All now checked and accurate.

I might stop using the @ sign for the updated scores as it over-writes a lot and is a PITA to check.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 May 2016)

I'm marking time unnoticed at the back of the lead group until we get to the mountains...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 May 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm marking time unnoticed at the back of the lead group until we get to the mountains...


I'm just tanking on this one...


----------



## simo105 (12 May 2016)

Stage 7 kittel, demare, hofland


----------



## themosquitoking (12 May 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I'm just tanking on this one...


----------



## rich p (12 May 2016)

Kittel's last stage before he feigns a chest infection and flies home?
7. Kittel, Greipel, Demare


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 May 2016)

Stage 7 - Nizzolo, Demare, Modolo


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2016)

7 Grepel, Demare, Nizzolo


----------



## themosquitoking (12 May 2016)

Kittel, Griepel, Nizzolo.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2016)

7 - Brambilla, Moser, Demare


----------



## gk09 (12 May 2016)

7
Greipel
Demare
Viviani


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 May 2016)

Stage 7: Kittel, Viviani, Demare


----------



## smutchin (13 May 2016)

Stage 7 - Greipel, Demare, Hofland


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 May 2016)

Reminder for @roadrash @Archie @ItsSteveLovell and @brommers for stage 7.

After today I shall be away on holiday so will not be monitoring picks and sending reminders. 
I shall be taking my pen and paper with me and scores will be updated in the evening.


----------



## SWSteve (13 May 2016)

7 DeMare Chaves Greipel


----------



## brommers (13 May 2016)

7. Demare, Greipel, Nizzolo


----------



## roadrash (13 May 2016)

Stage 7... Kittel, Viviani and ewan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 May 2016)

Joint winners on the stage were @brommers @Crackle and @themosquitoking who all got 1st and 2nd  and another change at the top with brommers and crax to the fore

Updated scores:
152 - brommers
144 - crax
135 - gk09
132 - smutch
131 - simo
109 - irish
101 - archie
100 - richiepoo
99 - me
95 - mosquito and berk
87 - SteveL
74 - FM and roadrash


----------



## roadrash (13 May 2016)

very important position to be in is last.............it makes everyone else look good


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 May 2016)

roadrash said:


> very important position to be in is last.............it makes everyone else look good



Solidarity!


----------



## rich p (13 May 2016)

8. De Marchi, Plaza, Ulissi


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 May 2016)

8 - Moser, Fuglsang, Wellens (edited)


----------



## themosquitoking (13 May 2016)

roadrash said:


> very important position to be in is last.............it makes everyone else look good


I took my turn.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 May 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Solidarity!


Saving yourself for the mountains. I have no idea what I am saving myself for, but I'd better start getting my finger out!


----------



## gk09 (13 May 2016)

8-

Nibali
Jungels
Wellens


----------



## brommers (13 May 2016)

Ulissi, Wellens, Jungels


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 May 2016)

Stage 8 - Trentin, Colbrelli, Moser


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 May 2016)

Score updates will be later tomorrow, I am travelling so will miss the stage and will hopefully catch the highlights later. Depending on when I arrive it might be after the late late Eurosport highlights.


----------



## simo105 (14 May 2016)

Stage 8 clark, ulissi, pirazzi


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2016)

8 Fugslang, Nibali, Dumoulin


----------



## Archie (14 May 2016)

Stafge 8 - Nibali, Doumolin, Chavez.


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2016)

Stage 8... Wellens, Jungles and Ulissi


----------



## themosquitoking (14 May 2016)

8 Jungles, Dumoulin, Nibali


----------



## smutchin (14 May 2016)

8 - Chavez, Fuglsang, Ulissi


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 May 2016)

8. Firsanov, Fuglsang, Jungels


----------



## SWSteve (14 May 2016)

8 Chavez Nibali Ulissi


----------



## smutchin (14 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Score updates will be later tomorrow, I am travelling so will miss the stage and will hopefully catch the highlights later. Depending on when I arrive it might be after the late late Eurosport highlights.



No spoilers but... it shouldn't take you long to add them up today.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 May 2016)

Stage 9 - Dumoulin, Zakarin, Nibali


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2016)

smutchin said:


> No spoilers but... it shouldn't take you long to add them up today.


Someone sent me a text saying "well done on picking the winner" - I'd told him I was sticking 5 quid on the rider who won (at 33/1) but then bottled it...so I knew who had won the stage before reaching my destination.

And see my edit for the pundit pick for the stage?....yep, I changed it from the winner! Doh!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2016)

Stage 8 - me and berk got 3rd, Irish and richiepoo got 5th. And that's it. Just add that onto the previously posted list of updated scores. It's been a long day.


----------



## simo105 (14 May 2016)

Stage 9 cancellara zakarin kung


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2016)

9 Uran, Cancellara, Zakarin


----------



## SWSteve (14 May 2016)

9 Cancellara Kung(the BMC guy who was out in a break yesterday, if I've got his name wrong) and Dumoulin


----------



## gk09 (14 May 2016)

9-

Cancellara
Amador
Dumoulin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2016)

9 - Dumoulin, Zakarin, Kruijswijk


----------



## themosquitoking (15 May 2016)

9 - Cancellera, Nibali, Uran


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2016)

A quick reminder before I head off into the wilderness for the day... @brommers @smutchin @rich p @Archie @Flying_Monkey @roadrash 

It's a double points stage so hopefully everyone remembers to make a selection


----------



## smutchin (15 May 2016)

9 - Dumoulin Zakarin Uran


----------



## roadrash (15 May 2016)

Stage 9.... Dumoulin , Cancellara and Valverde


----------



## Archie (15 May 2016)

Stage 9 - Dumoulin, Kruijswijk, Kangert.


----------



## brommers (15 May 2016)

9. Ludvigsson, Cancellara, Jungels


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 May 2016)

Today: Kruijswijk, Ludvigsson, Fuglsang


----------



## rich p (15 May 2016)

9. Amador, Cancellara, Jungels


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2016)

Another double points stage passes by without anyone taking real advantage of it; a few people got the 4th placed rider and that was it. These riders we pick are gonna have to get their fingers out and start making an effort! 

Updated scores after stage 9:
166 - brommers
158 - crax
149 - gk
145 - simo
132 - smutch
119 - richiepoo
114 - irish
109 - mosquito and me
105 - berk
101 - archie and steve
88 - roadrash
74 - FM

Rest Day tomorrow. I need it.


----------



## brommers (16 May 2016)

10. Kruijswijk, Landa, Majka


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2016)

10 - Valverde, Zakarin, Chaves


----------



## smutchin (16 May 2016)

10 - Zakarin, Landa, Chaves


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 May 2016)

Stage 10 - Chaves, Zakarin, Firsanov


----------



## roadrash (16 May 2016)

Stage10...Majka. Landá and Valverde


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 May 2016)

Stage 10: Chaves, Zakarin, Kruijswijk


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2016)

I've missed there not being any racing today. Let the racing and punditry re-commence!


----------



## rich p (16 May 2016)

10. Valverde, Kruijswik, Chaves


----------



## gk09 (16 May 2016)

10

Wellens
Valverde
Ulissi


----------



## themosquitoking (16 May 2016)

10 Fuglsang, Majka, Chaves


----------



## SWSteve (16 May 2016)

10 Chavez Zakarin Landa


----------



## simo105 (17 May 2016)

10 landa zakarin ulissi


----------



## Archie (17 May 2016)

Stage 10 - Valverde, Henao, Cunego.


----------



## Crackle (17 May 2016)

10 Betancur, Sabatini, De Marchi


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> 10 Betancur, Sabatini, De Marchi



What are the odds on this podium? Don't get me wrong, I would love to see it...


----------



## Crackle (17 May 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> What are the odds on this podium? Don't get me wrong, I would love to see it...


Low but I'm betting heavily on a breakaway and it's about time Betancur did something.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 May 2016)

Another outstanding punditry stage. The winner of stage 10 is @Archie who picked the 5th placed rider for 5 points. Nobody else scored. 

Moving onto stage 11...


----------



## smutchin (17 May 2016)

Stage 11 - Nizzolo, Colbrelli, Battaglin


----------



## themosquitoking (17 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Another outstanding punditry stage. The winner of stage 10 is @Archie who picked the 5th placed rider for 5 points. Nobody else scored.
> 
> Moving onto stage 11...


Excellent job everyody keeping down the pencil work for our glorious leader.


----------



## gk09 (17 May 2016)

The top 3 tomorrow will (not) be-

Trentin
Demare
Ulissi


----------



## Berk on a Bike (17 May 2016)

Stage 11 - Colbrelli, Narvardauskas, Trentin


----------



## Crackle (17 May 2016)

11 neverhadadoofus, Trentin, Battaglin


----------



## simo105 (17 May 2016)

11 colbrelli demare clarke


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 May 2016)

11 - Valverde, Busato, Navardauskas


----------



## themosquitoking (18 May 2016)

11 Roche, Battaglin, Trentin


----------



## roadrash (18 May 2016)

Stage 3....Valverde. Trentin and Roche


----------



## Archie (18 May 2016)

Stage 11 - Colbrelli, Valverde, Roche.


----------



## brommers (18 May 2016)

11: Modolo, Nizzolo, Formolo


----------



## rich p (18 May 2016)

11. Greipel Colbrelli Demare


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 May 2016)

Stage 11: Demare, Greipel, Nizzolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2016)

Winner of stage 11 was @gk09 who had the first placed rider, a few had 4th and/or 5th.

Scores updated after stage 11:
173 - brommers
169 - gk
158 - crax
150 - simo
144 - smutch
124 - richiepoo
114 - irish
111 - archie
110 - berk
109 - me and mosquito
101 - steve (can't see a selection for stage 11 but if I missed it let me know!)
88 - roadrash
81 - FM


----------



## smutchin (18 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Winner of stage 11 was @gk09 who had the first placed rider, a few had 4th and/or 5th.



I should learn to trust my instinct - I had Ulissi originally then changed my picks. Twice.


----------



## SWSteve (18 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Winner of stage 11 was @gk09 who had the first placed rider, a few had 4th and/or 5th.
> 
> Scores updated after stage 11:
> 173 - brommers
> ...



My phone refused to post it (I blame Vodafone) but my selections were Ulissi, Greipel and Nibali.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> My phone refused to post it (I blame Vodafone) but my selections were Ulissi, Greipel and Nibali.


Better get it sorted!


----------



## rich p (18 May 2016)

12.
Greipel, Nizzolo, Demare


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 May 2016)

Stage 12 - Greipel, Ewan, Nizzolo


----------



## Crackle (18 May 2016)

12 Greipel, Demare, Ewan


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 May 2016)

Stage 12: Ewan, Greipel, Demare

(I actually think it's more likely that Greipel will win and that Nizzolo will be up there, but I really want Ewan to win one!)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Stage 12: Ewan, Greipel, Demare
> 
> (I actually think it's more likely that Greipel will win and that Nizzolo will be up there, but I really want Ewan to win one!)


Looking at the finishing circuit it might be Ewan's best chance of a win.


----------



## smutchin (18 May 2016)

Stage 12 - Greipel, Modolo, Nizzolo


----------



## smutchin (18 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Looking at the finishing circuit it might be Ewan's best chance of a win.



Why? Because there might be a crash at that final corner and he might be lucky enough to be the only sprinter to avoid it?

Actually, you could be right - how far is that corner from the finish line, 300m? So it would probably suit someone with an explosive sprint rather than a big powerhouse who needs half a mile to wind it up.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2016)

smutchin said:


> Why? Because there might be a crash at that final corner and he might be lucky enough to be the only sprinter to avoid it?
> 
> Actually, you could be right - how far is that corner from the finish line, 300m? So it would probably suit someone with an explosive sprint rather than a big powerhouse who needs half a mile to wind it up.


Yeh, think it's 300m. I'm not suggesting he will win as I think he's well off being good enough but it might be his best opportunity as he's a crit rider.

In saying that, Greipel did well the other day with Roelandts leading him


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2016)

12 - Demare, Modolo, Nizzolo (edit)


----------



## gk09 (18 May 2016)

12-

Greipel
Nizzolo
Demare


----------



## roadrash (19 May 2016)

Stage 12.....Griepel. Ewan and Demare


----------



## simo105 (19 May 2016)

Stage 12 ewan, demare, nizzolo


----------



## Archie (19 May 2016)

Stage 12 - Greipel, Modolo, Nizzolo.


----------



## brommers (19 May 2016)

12: Greipel, Trentin, Modolo
(I was going to do the same as Archie, but people may have thought that I was copying)


----------



## SWSteve (19 May 2016)

12 Greipel Modolo Demare


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 12 Greipel Modolo Demare


Sorry Steve, far too late.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2016)

Winner of stage 12 was @Berk on a Bike who correctly picked 1st 2nd and 3rd 
Some decent scoring from a few pundits today.

Scores updated after stage 12, getting close at the top...
200 - brommers
199 - gk
193 - crackle
181 - smutch
175 - simo
155 - berk
154 - richiepoo
148 - archie
144 - irish
126 - me
116 - FM
109 - mosquito (no pick for stage 12 as far as I could see, but alert me if wrong)
103 - roadrash
101 - Steve (stage 12 pick rejected, as above)


----------



## themosquitoking (19 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> 109 - mosquito (no pick for stage 12 as far as I could see, but alert me if wrong)


No. I forgot again.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> No. I forgot again.


Numpty.

For future reference - it's called the Giro d'Italia and lasts for 3 weeks. We are moving onto stage 13 tomorrow, and there are 21 stages in total. They have a wee break on the 23rd of May, maybe for your benefit in case you are finding it too taxing.


----------



## SWSteve (19 May 2016)

13

Wellens, Roche, Valverde


----------



## smutchin (19 May 2016)

13 - Nibali Chaves Valverde


----------



## themosquitoking (19 May 2016)

13 Roche, Valverde, Nibali


----------



## rich p (19 May 2016)

13.
Amador, Zakarin, Chaves


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 May 2016)

Stage 13: Scarponi, Roche, Nibali


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 May 2016)

Time for the GC boys to sh*t or get off the pot - Valverde, Nibali, Zakarin


----------



## rich p (19 May 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Time for the GC boys to sh*t or get off the pot - Valverde, Nibali, Zakarin


Sheer poetry Berk!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2016)

13 - Valverde Nibali Kruijswijk


----------



## gk09 (20 May 2016)

13

De MarchI
Nibali
Valverde


----------



## simo105 (20 May 2016)

13 nibali, valverde, zakarin


----------



## roadrash (20 May 2016)

Stage 13... Roche, Valverde and majka


----------



## brommers (20 May 2016)

13. Pozzovivo, Zakarin, Chavez


----------



## Crackle (20 May 2016)

Oooh, stick, twist or buy......

13 Roche, De Marchi, Zakarin


----------



## Archie (20 May 2016)

Stage 13 - De Marchi, Valverde, Roche.


----------



## brommers (20 May 2016)

Is the pick of Roche by many a SKY sympathy vote?


----------



## smutchin (20 May 2016)

brommers said:


> Is the pick of Roche by many a SKY sympathy vote?



Misguided belief that he'll be allowed to go for a breakaway win today. Can't see it myself.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2016)

A fair smattering of us got 4th and/or 5th today, and a few got nothing which has led to a few moves up/down the overall scores. And a new leader with @gk09 jumping to the top.

Scores after stage 13:
216 - gk
200 - brommers
198 - smutch
193 - crax
192 - simo
172 - berk
158 - archie
154 - richiepoo
144 - irish
143 - me
126 - mosquito
123 - FM
113 - roadrash
111 - Steve

***Stages 14 and 15 are both double pointers so hopefully a big points weekend ahead for all punditeers!***


----------



## smutchin (20 May 2016)

Stage 14 - Nibali, Chaves, Majka
Stage 15 - Nibali, Zakarin, Amador


----------



## smutchin (20 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> A fair smattering of us got 4th and/or 5th today



ITYM 3rd and/or 4th, right?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2016)

smutchin said:


> ITYM 3rd and/or 4th, right?


Oops, yes 3rd and/or 4th.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2016)

Just in case anyone is wondering if it's a sprinters stage tomorrow or not...


----------



## simo105 (20 May 2016)

14 nibali, pirazzi, chaves


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2016)

14 - Nibali, Chaves, Kruijswijk


----------



## SWSteve (20 May 2016)

14 Nibali Majka Chavez


----------



## Crackle (20 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> Oooh, stick, twist or buy.....


Bust!

15 Pirazzi, Amador, Nibali


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 May 2016)

Stage 14: Chaves, Zakarin, Majka


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 May 2016)

Stage 14 - Nibali, Chaves, Kruijswijk


----------



## themosquitoking (21 May 2016)

14 - Nibali, Chaves, Majka


----------



## rich p (21 May 2016)

14. Vavlverde, Chaves, Kruisjwik


----------



## roadrash (21 May 2016)

Stage 14....Nibali, Valverde and Majka


----------



## brommers (21 May 2016)

14. Chavez, Fuglsang, Majka


----------



## gk09 (21 May 2016)

14-

Nibali
Majka
Valverde


----------



## Archie (21 May 2016)

Stage 14 - Siutsou, Roche, Nibali.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2016)

Joint winners of stage 14 are me and @Berk on a Bike who picked 1st, 2nd and 5th. And with mixed fortunes elsewhere and double points on offer there has been a bit of movement in the overall scores.

Updated scores after stage 14:
252 - berk
248 - smutch
242 - simo
240 - brommers
226 - gk
224 - richiepoo
223 - me
203 - crax
176 - mosquito
168 - archie
163 - FM
161 - Steve
144 - Irish
123 - roadrash

***Double points again tomorrow***


----------



## smutchin (21 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Joint winners of stage 14 are me and @Berk on a Bike who picked 1st, 2nd and 5th.



Well done, you two. I was umming and ahhing between Majka and Kruiswijk for my third pick and went the wrong way.


----------



## roadrash (21 May 2016)

looks like i would get it wrong even if there was only three left in it


----------



## simo105 (21 May 2016)

15 nibali, chaves, zakarin


----------



## gk09 (21 May 2016)

15-
Kruijswijk
Chaves
Nibali


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 May 2016)

Stage 15 - Nibali, Kruijswijk, Uran


----------



## brommers (21 May 2016)

smutchin said:


> Well done, you two. I was umming and ahhing between Majka and Kruiswijk for my third pick and went the wrong way.


Me too


----------



## Archie (21 May 2016)

Stage 15 - Majka, Chavez, De Marchi.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2016)

15 - NIbali, Kruijswijk, Zakarin


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 May 2016)

Edit - hang on, it's the TT isn't it? Let me think about this some more. 

Okay - here's my final choice:

Chaves, Zakarin, Roglic


----------



## Crackle (21 May 2016)

15. Nibali, kruijswijck, Roglic


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 May 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Edit - hang on, it's the TT isn't it? Let me think about this some more.
> 
> Okay - here's my final choice:
> 
> Chaves, Zakarin, Roglic


edit noted


----------



## themosquitoking (22 May 2016)

15 Nibali, Chaves, Kruijswijck.


----------



## rich p (22 May 2016)

15. Chavez, Nibali, Kruijswik


----------



## SWSteve (22 May 2016)

15 Nibali Chavez Kruijswik


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2016)

Stage 15.... Chavez, Nibali and Kruijswik


----------



## brommers (22 May 2016)

15: Roglic, Zakarin, Jungels


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 May 2016)

A few punditeers had the 2nd placed rider, and that was it for the day. Makes the scores very interesting going into the rest day with a week of racing still to go.

Scores after stage 15:
282 - berk
256 - gk
254 - richiepoo
253 - me
248 - smutch
242 - simo
240 - brommers
233 - crax
206 - mosquito
191 - Steve
174 - Irish
168 - Archie
163 - FM
153 - roadrash

Rest Day tomorrow.
One more double point stage in the last week, on stage 19 (Friday)

All still to play for.


----------



## RedRider (22 May 2016)

Soz to butt in on the punditry but can anyone recommend a site you can watch the full race from today's giro with no spoilers? I generally watch the final 20km or so on steephill or cyclinghub but have a few hours to kill this evening. Cheers


----------



## brommers (23 May 2016)

16. Visconti, Majka, Nieve


----------



## rich p (23 May 2016)

16. Ulissi, Chaves, Kruijswijk


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2016)

16 - Cunego, Formolo, Ciccone


----------



## gk09 (23 May 2016)

16-

Zakarin
Ulissi
Valverde


----------



## themosquitoking (23 May 2016)

16 - Majka, Kruijswijk, Chaves


----------



## SWSteve (23 May 2016)

16 Ulissi Majka Cunego


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 May 2016)

Stage 16 - Boswell! Dombrowski! Kudus!


----------



## simo105 (23 May 2016)

Stage 16 nieve, formolo, petilli


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2016)

16 Nievje, ulissji, Kruijswijk


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 May 2016)

16 - Ulissi, Montaguti, Cunego


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 May 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Stage 16 - Boswell! Dombrowski! Kudus!



Damn, you anticipated my predictions... however much as I like Kudus, he does not seem to be riding particularly well in this Tour, so I will do it this way:

Dombrowski, De La Cruz, Boswell...


----------



## Archie (24 May 2016)

Stage 16 - Valverde, Chavez, Kruijswijk.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 May 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Damn, you anticipated my predictions... however much as I like Kudus, he does not seem to be riding particularly well in this Tour, so I will do it this way:
> 
> Dombrowski, De La Cruz, Boswell...


By the end of today we'll be punditry kings or laughing stocks.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 May 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> By the end of today we'll be punditry kings or laughing stocks.



I have a feeling I already know which...


----------



## Crackle (24 May 2016)

Is Kudus sponsored by Strava?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 May 2016)

I sent a tweet wishing my three picks well (i.e. break away and f*cking stay away) and Boz favourited it. I'm taking that a good sign.


----------



## roadrash (24 May 2016)

Stage 16..... Majka, Nieve and Ulissi


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 May 2016)

Winner of stage 16 is @gk09 who picked 1st 3rd and 4th  and notable mention to @Archie who got 1st and 2nd

Scores after stage 16
293 - gk
282 - berk
279 - richiepoo
260 - me
255 - crax
248 - smutch
242 - simo
240 - brommers
221 - mosquito
203 - archie
198 - steve
174 - irish
163 - fm
160 - roadrash


----------



## gk09 (24 May 2016)

I'll quickly pick for tomorrow to try to keep in with my luck.

17-

Porsev
Trentin
Nissolo


----------



## smutchin (24 May 2016)

17 - Ewan, Battaglin, Sbaragli


----------



## Crackle (24 May 2016)

17. Nizzollo,  Ewan Porsev, Sbaragli


----------



## simo105 (24 May 2016)

17 modolo, nizzollo, haussler


----------



## SWSteve (24 May 2016)

17 Ewan Nizollo Modolo


----------



## roadrash (24 May 2016)

Stage 17.... Nizzollo, Trentin and Kruijswijk


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 May 2016)

smutchin said:


> 17 - Ewan





Crackle said:


> 17. Ewan





simo105 said:


> 17 ewan





ItsSteveLovell said:


> 17 Ewan



Youse sure*? 



* he left after stage 12

Good to see everyone's paying attention


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 May 2016)

roadrash said:


> Stage 17.... Ewan


See above


----------



## simo105 (24 May 2016)

@Marmion cheers dont know how i missed that!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 May 2016)

17


Spoiler: Not this bloke



Ewan


 Nizzolo, Modolo, Porsev


----------



## Crackle (24 May 2016)

Edited, after going through every sprinter to see if there were any left!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 May 2016)

Stage 16 - Pure hubris. 

Stage 17 - Nizzolo, Modolo, Porsev


----------



## SWSteve (24 May 2016)

I'll trade Ewan for Mareckzo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 May 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Stage 16 - Pure hubris.


An anagram of rubish, so doubly accurate


----------



## rich p (24 May 2016)

17.
Nizzolo, Modolo, Sbaragli


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 May 2016)

Stage 17: Nizzolo, Modolo, Zabel (just for variety).


----------



## smutchin (25 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Youse sure*?
> 
> Good to see everyone's paying attention



Doh! Thanks. In that case, I'll change my picks to:

Nizzolo, Modolo, Sbaragli


----------



## brommers (25 May 2016)

17. Nizzolo, Batagin, Belletti - need to take a bit of a chance.

Although I don't think it will be won by sprinters but a breakaway!


----------



## Archie (25 May 2016)

Stage 17 - Nizollo, Modolo, Haussler.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 May 2016)

brommers said:


> 17. Nizzolo, Batagin, Belletti - need to take a bit of a chance.
> 
> Although I don't think it will be won by sprinters but a breakaway!


I saw an article last night suggesting he might be DNS today, do you want to stick in a provisional alternative in case he is?


----------



## brommers (25 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> I saw an article last night suggesting he might be DNS today, do you want to stick in a provisional alternative in case he is?


Who?


----------



## brommers (25 May 2016)

Just seen this on official website* 

12:41* Official start h 12.34. Riders to the start: 162, L. MEZGEC (146) don't start the race.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 May 2016)

brommers said:


> Who?


Sorry, Belletti


----------



## brommers (25 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Sorry, Belletti


Only Mezgec is a non-starter - see my post above


----------



## brommers (25 May 2016)

brommers said:


> 17. Nizzolo, Batagin, Belletti - need to take a bit of a chance.
> 
> Although I don't think it will be won by sprinters but a breakaway!


Should be a Battaglin not Batagin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 May 2016)

Everyone who made a pick today (@themosquitoking forgot) scored points, the most common score being 22 for 2nd and 4th.

Updated scores after stage 17:
313 - gk
304 - berk
301- richiepoo
282 - me
270 - crackle and smutch
264 - simo
255 - brommers
225 - archie
221 - forgetful mosquito
220 - steve
194 - irish
185 - fm
180 - roadrash


----------



## gk09 (25 May 2016)

18-

Nibali
Ulissi
Chaves


----------



## smutchin (25 May 2016)

18 - Nibali, Valverde, Ulissi


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 May 2016)

18 - Chaves, Kruijswijk, Valverde


----------



## rich p (25 May 2016)

18. Wellens, Ulissi, Valverde


----------



## themosquitoking (25 May 2016)

Doh. I made picks but didn't post them. They were sat here waiting for me when i got home. I get up too early.
18 - Chaves, Nibali, Valverde
I'll get in early today.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 May 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Doh. I made picks but didn't post them. They were sat here waiting for me when i got home. I get up too early.
> 18 - Chaves, Nibali, Valverde
> I'll get in early today.


Would you have scored 22?


----------



## themosquitoking (25 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Would you have scored 22?


Not sure of the actual result yet, waiting for the highlights.


----------



## roadrash (25 May 2016)

Stage 18.....Valverde, Kruijswijk and Chaves


----------



## SWSteve (25 May 2016)

18 D.Lopez Kruijswick Chavez


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 May 2016)

Stage 18 - Ulissi, Scarponi, Wellens


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2016)

18 Lopez, Cunego, Ulissi


----------



## simo105 (25 May 2016)

18 kruijswijk, jungels, chaves


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 May 2016)

18, also going for breakway: Preidler, Ulissi, Kangert


----------



## themosquitoking (25 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Would you have scored 22?


Caught up now. Apparently i would have scored 93. #gutted


----------



## Archie (26 May 2016)

Stage 18 - Roelandts, Haussler, Clarke.


----------



## brommers (26 May 2016)

Cunego, Wellens, Henao


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 May 2016)

And the winner today was cycling.

No scores.

At all.

Onwards to double point stage 19!


----------



## Crackle (26 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> And the winner today was cycling.
> 
> No scores.
> 
> ...


As soon as I saw the break, I thought, nope, no change.


----------



## gk09 (26 May 2016)

19-

Kruijswijk
Valverde
Zakarin


----------



## Berk on a Bike (26 May 2016)

Stage 19 - Zakarin, Chaves, Scarponi


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 May 2016)

19 - Kruijswijk, Zakarin, Chaves


----------



## SWSteve (26 May 2016)

19 Kruijswixk Chaves D.Lopez


----------



## simo105 (26 May 2016)

19 kruijswijk, chaves, zakarin


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 May 2016)

Stage 19: Nieve, Atapuma, Dombrowski 

I've got nothing to lose...


----------



## themosquitoking (26 May 2016)

19 - Nibali, Majka, Kruijswijk


----------



## rich p (27 May 2016)

19. Kruijswijk, Zakharin, Wellens


----------



## Archie (27 May 2016)

Stage 19 - Chavez, Kruijswijk, Nieve.


----------



## brommers (27 May 2016)

19. Kruijswijk, Zakarin, Nieve


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2016)

19. Ulissi, Chaves, Kruisjwijck


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2016)

If I'm not too late...

19 - Kruijswijk, Majka, Chaves


----------



## roadrash (27 May 2016)

Stage 19.....Nibali, Majka and Kruijswijk

IM AWAY FOR THE WEEKEND AND DONT KNOW ABOUT INTERNET ACCESS ... SO

Stage 20 .....Nibali, Majka and Kruijswijk

Stage 21..... Kruijswijk, modolo, chaves


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2016)

Joint winners of stage 19 were @Archie and @themosquitoking who both got the winner.

Updated scores:
324 - berk
313 - gk
304 - crax
302 - me
301 - richiepoo
290 - smutch
285 - brommers
284 - simo
275 - archie
271 - mosquitoboy
240 - steve
224 - irish
220 - roadrash
215 - fm


Punditry does not getting any better than this


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2016)

20 - Nibali, Chaves, Ulissi


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 May 2016)

20. Atapuma, Chaves, Nibali


----------



## rich p (27 May 2016)

Surely Nibali's blood bag will have worn off by tomorrow?
20. Nibali Chaves Kruijswijk


----------



## simo105 (27 May 2016)

20 nibali, majka, chaves


----------



## Berk on a Bike (27 May 2016)

Stage 20 - Nibali, Chaves, Nieve


----------



## SWSteve (27 May 2016)

20 Nibali Chavez Dombrowski


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2016)

20 - NIlbali, Chaves, Jungels


----------



## HF2300 (27 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Surely Nibali's blood bag will have worn off by tomorrow?



Such cynicism in one so young...


----------



## themosquitoking (27 May 2016)

Same as top three today. Nibali, Chaves, Nieve.


----------



## gk09 (27 May 2016)

20-

Nibali
Kruijswijk
Nieve


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2016)

20 Nibali, Chaves, Ulissi


----------



## brommers (28 May 2016)

20. Chavez, Lopez, Nieve


----------



## Archie (28 May 2016)

Heart says Chavez, but head says he'll be worked over by Astana/Movistar. 

Stage 20 - Nibali, Nieve, Dombrowski.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2016)

Joint winners of stage 20 were @Archie and @User who picked 3rd and 4th.

I had thought we'd seen a late attack by @Flying_Monkey but it turned out that my memory is dodgy and it was yesterday's picks. A day later and it would have been impressive!

Updated scores with one stage and the jersey points* to go:
324 - berk
320 - gk
304 - crax
302 - me
301 - richiepoo
292 - brommers and archie
290 - smutch
284 - simo
278 - mosquito
250 - steve
241 - irish
230 - fm
220 - roadrash


*having checked the jersey picks I reckon it's gonna come down to them unless someone scores big tomorrow with a selection that nobody else comes up with!

Punditry Giro is even more exciting than the Giro itself.


----------



## gk09 (28 May 2016)

21-

Arndt
Modolo
Nizzolo


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> I had thought we'd seen a late attack by @Flying_Monkey but it turned out that my memory is dodgy and it was yesterday's picks. A day later and it would have been impressive!



Well, I got #2 today, which isn't bad. Do I not get any points for that?


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2016)

21 Modolo, Porsev, Nizzolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 May 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Well, I got #2 today, which isn't bad. Do I not get any points for that?


My mistake, you did indeed - I somehow had you down as for Nibali twice today on my list. Bizarre. I did think you had Atapuma for today so my memory is better than my writing skills! Scores amended.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 May 2016)

21 - Nizzolo, Porsev, Trentin


----------



## Berk on a Bike (29 May 2016)

Stage 21 - Modolo, Nizzolo, Porsev


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 May 2016)

Modolo, Nizzolo, Zabel


----------



## smutchin (29 May 2016)

21 - Arndt, Trentin, Nizzolo


----------



## rich p (29 May 2016)

21 Modolo Nizzolo Porsev


----------



## themosquitoking (29 May 2016)

21. Modolo, Nizzolo, Porsev


----------



## SWSteve (29 May 2016)

21 Modolo Nizollo Ardnt


----------



## brommers (29 May 2016)

21. Nizzolo, Modolo, Trentin


----------



## simo105 (29 May 2016)

21 nizolo, arndt modolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 May 2016)

Calling @Archie - final stage pick?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 May 2016)

A controversial ending, with the stage winner being disqualified. The winner of the final stage was @smutchin who picked 1st and 2nd; had it not been for the DQ it would have had 1st, 2nd and 3rd. 

The best performers in the Jersey Competition were me and @Flying_Monkey who picked the GC and Points winners. 

The overall winner went right to the wire, with the jersey competition having a significant impact. Ladies and gentlemen, the moment has come to reveal the winner...




Spoiler: The winner of Punditry Giro 2016



Me!!









2nd place went to @Berk on a Bike 
3rd place went to @gk09 

Final scores - Overall score (stages, jerseys)
394 - me (324, 70)
376 - berk (341, 35)
375 - gk09 (340, 35)
352 - brommers (317, 35)
345 - smutch (325, 20)
338 - richiepoo (318, 20)
334 - simo (314, 20)
330 - mosquito (295, 35)
327 - archie (292, 35)
321 - crax (321, 0)
315 - steve (280, 35)
310 - FM (240, 70)
293 - Irish (258, 35)
250 - roadrash (230,20)

Well done everyone 


*Next up is the Critérium du Dauphiné between 5th - 12th June 2016. *

*I'll introduce FM's suggestion of having 3 picks for the Jersey competitions for the Dauphiné to see how it works; if it's a success* it will be included in the Tour and Vuelta.*


*I'll count it as being a success if everyone remembers to pick 3 riders and I can keep the scores without my pencil becoming blunt!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (29 May 2016)

Chuffed with second after a very indifferent start. Well played @Marmion and thanks as ever for doing the numbers


----------



## Crackle (29 May 2016)

Hoisted by my jersey picks.


----------



## roadrash (29 May 2016)

after a brief flirtation away from last thats exactly where i finished, im saving myself ......... i dont know what for but im saving myself....... 

thanks again @Marmion


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 May 2016)

roadrash said:


> after a brief flirtation away from last thats exactly where i finished


You get a special jersey for being Maglia Nera


----------



## roadrash (30 May 2016)

i shall wear it untill the start of the _Criterium du Dauphine, where intend ( read hope) to win a better one_


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jun 2016)

*Critérium du Dauphiné starts on the 5th June 2016, with a new format for jersey competitions.*

Jersey Competitions - *3 riders per competition:* *GC/Points/KOM*. Scoring will be 25, 20, 15, 10, 5
Stages - 3 riders per stage. Scoring will be 15, 12, 10, 7, 5

Not all teams are declared as yet but feel free to start the punditry at any point onwards...


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> *Critérium du Dauphiné starts on the 5th June 2016, with a new format for jersey competitions.*
> 
> Jersey Competitions - *3 riders per competition:* *GC/Points/KOM*. Scoring will be 25, 20, 15, 10, 5
> Stages - 3 riders per stage. Scoring will be 15, 12, 10, 7, 5
> ...


That's a lot of extra writing for you, how much have you got left on that pencil?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jun 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> That's a lot of extra writing for you, how much have you got left on that pencil?


Father's Day is fast approaching, I shall have enough left to write "new pencil" on my gift list


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Father's Day is fast approaching, I shall have enough left to write "new pencil" on my gift list



Also, you can make them shorter to be able to write more


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Father's Day is fast approaching, I shall have enough left to write "new pencil" on my gift list


Tell me your P.O. box number and your preferred pencil type and i'll send you a box for fathers day too.


----------



## brommers (3 Jun 2016)

Dauphiné
GC: A. Contador, C. Froome, T. Pinot
KoM: J. Rodriguez, R. Porte, C. Froome
Points: G. Van Avermaet, N. Bouhanni, A. Kristoff
Prologue: T. Pinot, R. Dennis, J. Coppel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2016)

brommers said:


> Stage 1: T. Pinot, R. Dennis, J. Coppel


Can I just clarify that the "first stage" is a prologue, just to avoid confusion later!! 

So Prologue picks for the 3.9km at 9.7% then:
Stage 1 - sprint stage
Stage 2 - uphill finish
etc etc

Cheers muchly


----------



## smutchin (3 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> 3.9km at 9.7%



That's mad, Ted.

I've made my picks but I'm not posting them yet so I have the chance to change my mind before Sunday / copy what @Berk on a Bike puts down.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> That's mad, Ted.
> 
> I've made my picks but I'm not posting them yet so I have the chance to change my mind before Sunday / copy what @Berk on a Bike puts down.


Super busy this week. Might sit this one out.
Might.
Might not.
Depends.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> I'm not posting them yet so I have the chance to change my mind before Sunday / copy what @Berk on a Bike puts down.





Berk on a Bike said:


> Super busy this week. Might sit this one out.
> Might.
> Might not.
> Depends.



Don't listen to him smutch, he's still hurting from his last day Giro defeat* and playing tactically, trying to draw you to commit 



*


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Don't listen to him smutch, he's still hurting from his last day Giro defeat* and playing tactically, trying to draw you to commit
> 
> 
> 
> *


Haha! We all know I'm not that clever. Hurting though? Too f*cking right...


----------



## brommers (3 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Can I just clarify that the "first stage" is a prologue, just to avoid confusion later!!
> 
> So Prologue picks for the 3.9km at 9.7% then:
> Stage 1 - sprint stage
> ...



I'm sticking with this thanks.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2016)

brommers said:


> I'm sticking with this thanks.


Yeh no worries - but you put "stage 1" and I wanted to make sure everyone got to "prologue" then "stage 1"...I have your prologue picks. 
If we get further down the line and people are off on holiday/away/decide to post a list it will become a PITA for me to work out what stages they mean.


----------



## brommers (4 Jun 2016)

Sorry. I'll change it


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jun 2016)

brommers said:


> Sorry. I'll change it


Nah, it's ok I've got it, just make sure that you write stage 1 for the next stage and not stage 2 or I'll be all over the shop by the end of the week. Cheers


----------



## Crackle (4 Jun 2016)

I might sit this one out.


----------



## smutchin (4 Jun 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Might sit this one out.





Crackle said:


> I might sit this one out.



Altitude training in Colombia ahead of the Tour?


----------



## Crackle (4 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> Altitude training in Colombia ahead of the Tour?


Doping up on procycling stats


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> Altitude training in Colombia ahead of the Tour?





Crackle said:


> Doping up on procycling stats



Picking 3 riders for the Jersey Competitions proving too difficult?

I'm a bit concerned about this sitting out punditry drift - smacks of fashionable pick-and-choose poncery to me. 

Also, I've printed off 15 score sheets - think of the trees...


----------



## Crackle (4 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Picking 3 riders for the Jersey Competitions proving too difficult?
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about this sitting out punditry drift - smacks of fashionable pick-and-choose poncery to me.
> 
> Also, I've printed off 15 score sheets - think of the trees...


Pundit fatigue. Not yet recognised in medical circles but real.


----------



## roadrash (4 Jun 2016)

Dauphine..
GC.... Froome, Contador and Porte

K.O.M.... Froome, Contador and Porte

Points.....Degenkolb, Boohoohanni and Kristoff 

Prologue.... Froome, Dennis and Pinot


----------



## simo105 (4 Jun 2016)

Dauphine
Gc aru martin pinot
Km s henao alaphillipe rollands
Points kristoff hagen gva

Prologue pinot contador porte


----------



## gk09 (4 Jun 2016)

Dauphine

GC - Froome, Pinot, Contador
KM - Rollands, Porte, Froome
Points - Kristoff, Degenkolb, Bardet

Prologue - Contador, Froome, Pinot


----------



## Berk on a Bike (4 Jun 2016)

According to the cycling cognoscenti, Dauphine is the only place to prep for Le Tour (Tour de Suisse pah!) so here goes...

GC - Froome, Contador, Pinot
KOM - De Gendt, Froome, Duchesne
Points - Bouhanni, Boasson Hagen, Froome

Prologue - Contador, Alaphilippe, Dan Martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jun 2016)

GC - Froome, Pinot, Contador
KOM - Martin (Dan, obvs), Yates, Vuillermoz
Points - Kristoff, EBH, GVA

Pro - Froome, Yates, Kwiatkowski


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jun 2016)

And for all of you (I'm looking at you @Crackle) who report to be a bit tired...the 1953 Dauphine:






Toughen up princess!


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Jun 2016)

GC- Froome, Pinot, Contador

KOM Aru, Contador, Pinot

Points, Degenkolb. Boúhanni. Kristoff

Prologue J Rod, Contador, Froome


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jun 2016)

Dauphine

GC: Contador, Froome, Porte
KOM: Aru, Henao, Martin (D)
Points: EBH, Degenkolb, Kristoff

Prologue: Martin (D), Yates, Aru


----------



## Crackle (5 Jun 2016)

OK peer pressure has done for me.

GC: Beefy bert, Froomedawg, Pinot Noir
KOM Henao, Alaphillipe, Bardet
Points EBH, Bouhanni, Kristoff

Prologue beefy, Aru, Bardet


----------



## smutchin (5 Jun 2016)

Dauphine

GC: Froome, Pinot, Aru
KOM: Rodriguez, Voeckler, Konrad
Points: Bouhanni, Gerrans, EBH

Prologue: Froome, Pinot, Contador


----------



## SWSteve (5 Jun 2016)

Dauphine

GC Froome, Contador, Aru
KOM Olivera Henao Rosa (Diego)
POINTS Kristoff EBH Gerrans

PROLOGUE Aru Froome Pinot(edited)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2016)

OK, that's a dozen entries for the Dauphine - big named riders are starting to record times so entries are closed.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2016)

Joint winners of the prologue were @Berk on a Bike (who picked 1st, 4th and 5th) and @simo105 (who picked 1st and 2nd) followed closely by a small group of punditeers who picked 1st and 3rd.

Scores after the prologue:
27 - berk and simo
25 - gk09, Irish, mosquito, smutch
15 - crax
10 - Steve, roadrash and me
7 - FM
0 - brommers


----------



## brommers (5 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Joint winners of the prologue were @Berk on a Bike (who picked 1st, 4th and 5th) and @simo105 (who picked 1st and 2nd) followed closely by a small group of punditeers who picked 1st and 3rd.
> 
> Scores after the prologue:
> 27 - berk and simo
> ...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2016)

Stage 1 - Kristoff, Bennett, Degenkolb


----------



## brommers (5 Jun 2016)

1. Dumoulin, Kristoff, Theuns


----------



## roadrash (5 Jun 2016)

Stage 1... Degenkolb, Boohoohanni, And Kristoff


----------



## simo105 (5 Jun 2016)

Stage 1 bouhani kristoff hofland


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 Jun 2016)

Stage 1 - Kristoff, Bouhanni, Theuns


----------



## gk09 (5 Jun 2016)

Stage 1- 

Kristoff, Bouhanni, Degenkolb


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Jun 2016)

Stage 1 Kristoff, Degenkolb, Bouhanni


----------



## Crackle (5 Jun 2016)

Stage 1 Bouhanni, Kristof, Degenkolb


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2016)

Crackle said:


> Degenkolb


Must be a great feeling to be able to do that again - I'd already written his name down for you for stage 1


----------



## Crackle (5 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Must be a great feeling to be able to do that again - I'd already written his name down for you for stage 1


abso friggin lutely


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jun 2016)

Stage 1: Bouhanni, Degenkolb, EBH


----------



## SWSteve (5 Jun 2016)

1 Bouhanni Kristoff EBH


----------



## smutchin (6 Jun 2016)

Stage 1 - Bouhanni, Kristoff, Theuns


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jun 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Stage 1: Bouhanni, Degenkolb, EBH



Changing mine to: Bouhanni, Kristoff, EBH


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2016)

Joint winners for stage 1, with @ItsSteveLovell and @Flying_Monkey picking 1st and 4th 

Scores after stage 1
42 - berk and simo
40 - gk, Irish, mosquito and smutch
32 - Steve
30 - crax
29 - FM
25 - roadrash
20 - me
0 - brommers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2016)

Stage 2 - EBH, Alaphilippe, Gasparotto


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jun 2016)

Stage 2: Kwiatkowski, EBH, Alaphilippe


----------



## roadrash (6 Jun 2016)

Stage 2.... EBH , Dan Martin and Alaphilippe


----------



## smutchin (6 Jun 2016)

Stage 2 - Alaphilippe, Gerrans, Poels


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2016)

Alaphilippe hed best get a good night's rest...


----------



## gk09 (6 Jun 2016)

2-

Gasparotto
Alaphilippe
Gerrans


----------



## simo105 (6 Jun 2016)

2- gerrans gallopin kwiakoski


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Jun 2016)

2 - Alaphilipe. Kwiatkowski, EBH


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Jun 2016)

Stage 2 - Alaphilippe, Van Avermaet, Boasson Hagen


----------



## brommers (6 Jun 2016)

2. Yates, EBH, D. Martin


----------



## Crackle (7 Jun 2016)

2. Alaphilippe, Bardet, Martin


----------



## SWSteve (7 Jun 2016)

2. Alaphilippe Martin Gerrans


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2016)

Stage 2 winner is @simo105 who picked the 2nd placed rider  Nobody else scored anything 

Scores after stage 2
54 - simo
42 - berk 
40 - gk, Irish, mosquito and smutch
32 - Steve
30 - crax
29 - FM
25 - roadrash
20 - me
0 - brommers


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Alaphilippe hed best get a good night's rest...



Ala-who? He's dead to me.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Jun 2016)

Stage 3: Steve Cummings. 

That's all I have to say at the moment. I'll add a 2nd and 3rd later.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Stage 3: Steve Cummings.
> 
> That's all I have to say at the moment. I'll add a 2nd and 3rd later.


 That's as far as I've got as well at present.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Jun 2016)

Stage 3 - GVA, Gasparotto, Vuillermoz


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2016)

Time for some of my jersey picks to do something...
3 - Vuillermoz, EBH, GVA


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jun 2016)

3 - Cummings, Yates, Kwiatkowski


----------



## smutchin (8 Jun 2016)

3 - GVA, EBH, Kwiatkowski


----------



## simo105 (8 Jun 2016)

3, cummings gva theuns


----------



## roadrash (8 Jun 2016)

Stage 3....Cummings, EBH and Kwiatkowski


----------



## brommers (8 Jun 2016)

3. Cummings, Mollema, Rodríguez


----------



## Crackle (8 Jun 2016)

I keep forgetting about this damn race

3. Cummings, Gerrans, Gaspalotto


----------



## gk09 (8 Jun 2016)

3

EBH
Alaphilippe
Bouhanni


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Jun 2016)

Stage 3 (cont) Alaphilippe, EBH


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jun 2016)

Stage 3 winners were @gk09 and @Flying_Monkey with 4th and 5th 

Update after stage 3
54 - simo
52 - gk
47 - Irish
45 - smutch
42 - berk 
41 - FM
40 - mosquito
32 - Steve
30 - crax and roadrash
25 - me
0 - brommers (pretty impressive!)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jun 2016)

stage 4 - Gerrans, Dumoulin, Debusschere


----------



## smutchin (8 Jun 2016)

Stage 4 - Bouhanni, Bennett, Degenkolb


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Jun 2016)

Stage 4 - Bouhanni, Theuns, Kristoff


----------



## roadrash (8 Jun 2016)

Stage 4 ..... Bouhanni, Bennet and Kristoff


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jun 2016)

4 Bouhanni Bennett Kristoff


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Jun 2016)

Stage 4: Bouhanni, Kristoff, Debusschere


----------



## Crackle (8 Jun 2016)

4. Bouhanni, Degenkolb, Kristoff


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Jun 2016)

4 - Bouhanni, Gerrans, Degenkolb


----------



## simo105 (9 Jun 2016)

Stage 4 kristoff, bouhanni hofland


----------



## gk09 (9 Jun 2016)

4-

Bouhanni
Bennett
Kristoff


----------



## brommers (9 Jun 2016)

4. Bouhanni, Dumoulin, Theuns - prediction: nil points(obviously in a French accent)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2016)

Winner on the day was @Flying_Monkey with 3rd and 5th on the stage, and he creeps slowly upwards on the overall for the 2nd day in a row.

Biggest loser of the day was @brommers, who lost his nil points total 

Scores after stage 4:
64 - simo
62 - gk
58 - FM
57 - Irish
55 - smutch
52 - berk
50 - mosquito
42 - Steve
40 - crax and roadrash
32 - me
10 - brommers


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Winner on the day was @Flying_Monkey with 3rd and 5th on the stage, and he creeps slowly upwards on the overall for the 2nd day in a row.



The race plan is clearly working.  I only regret not sticking with my initial thoughts which would have netted me 1st, 3rd and 5th...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> The race plan is clearly working.


Just youse wait until I unleash my race plan


----------



## roadrash (9 Jun 2016)

oh!!!!!! are you meant to have a plan????


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2016)

roadrash said:


> oh!!!!!! are you meant to have a plan????


Did you miss the memo sent out on page one?


----------



## roadrash (9 Jun 2016)

I think i need a new pin and paper to make my picks, this one is getting rather blunt.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2016)

roadrash said:


> I think i need a new pin and paper to make my picks, this one is getting rather blunt.


The curse of the Maglia Nera


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2016)

I have just seen @Berk on a Bike retweeted in twitterland.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> I have just seen @Berk on a Bike retweeted in twitterland.


I'm kinda like famous and that

...and yes, that really is me


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I'm kinda like famous and that
> 
> ...and yes, that really is me



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMnl7H6KVgY


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMnl7H6KVgY



LMAO!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2016)

Stage 5 - Martin (of the Dan variety, obvs), Vuillermoz, Rodriguez


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jun 2016)

5 Rodriguez Martin Allaphillipe


----------



## gk09 (9 Jun 2016)

5- 

Froome, Contador, Allaphillipe


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Jun 2016)

5 - Contador, Dan Martin, and just to ruin it for everyone else who picks him J Rod. He famously, to me, never wins when i pick him. So much so that i am now picking him just to deny him the win bonuses.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jun 2016)

I'm not sure whether to go for an all-out GC battle or a late attack featuring no-one dangerous to the GC, thus being allowed to fight it out amongst themselves...

I'm going to sleep on it.


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Jun 2016)

Chicken, make a late night drunken choice just like the rest of us.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Jun 2016)

Stage 5 - Dan Martin, Chris Froome, Richie Porte


----------



## brommers (9 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Biggest loser of the day was @brommers, who lost his nil points total


I'm only warming up.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2016)

brommers said:


> I'm only warming up.


I was disappointed, I thought you could have made it all the way.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2016)

I have just worked out that if someone had stuck down EBH (27 points), Bouhanni (25), Alaphilippe (24) for every stage so far they'd be in the lead - 76 points

Even replacing any of them with Debusschere (19) would mean a slight lead - 68 points mimimum

Punditry does not get any simpler than this


----------



## smutchin (9 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> I was disappointed, I thought you could have made it all the way.



The difficult part is scoring nil points while still making credible picks. I'd say @brommers has made a good effort.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> The difficult part is scoring nil points while still making credible picks. I'd say @brommers has made a good effort.


Absolutely, it was a tremendous run - all credible choices and no points. I'd doff my cap if I was wearing one.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jun 2016)

Stage 5 - EBH, Bouhanni, Alaphilippe...

No, wait a minute, I ain't falling for that one...

Stage 5 - Froome, Contador, Pinot


----------



## simo105 (10 Jun 2016)

Stage 5 yates contador porte


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> Stage 5 - EBH, Bouhanni, Alaphilippe...
> 
> No, wait a minute, I ain't falling for that one...
> 
> Stage 5 - Froome, Contador, Pinot




I'm going to suggest that picking Froome, Contador and Pinot for the remainder of the stages might result in a similar situation as having picked EBH, Bouhanni and Alaphilippe for the stages so far.


----------



## roadrash (10 Jun 2016)

Stage 5.... Froome , Contador and Porte


----------



## Crackle (10 Jun 2016)

5. Bardet, Froome, Beefy Bert


----------



## brommers (10 Jun 2016)

Froome, Pinot, Porte


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2016)

I've slept on it and my view is: Froome, Contador, Porte.

On the punditry thing, I sometimes pick who I think will win, and sometimes who I want to win. During the Giro, I was often doing the latter for stages, but my overall picks were based on analysis. EBH and Alaphilippe are on form and lumpy semi-sprints suit them (as it would Ben Swift, were he here). Kristoff should have been up there but something's not quite right. On the other hand, few people have picked winners like Aru and Herrada...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jun 2016)

Winner of stage 5 was @Berk on a Bike who picked 1st, 2nd, and 4th. 

Another good day for Monkey, with roadrash and simo also scoring well - and brommers seems to have woken up a bit as well...

Updated scores after stage 5:
91 - Simo
90 - Monkey
86 - Berk
82 - gk
75 - smutch
72 - roadrash
64 - Irish
62 - Mosquito
60 - Crax
49 - Steve
39 - Me
37 - Brommers

edit - right, that should be scores all correct, but I'll check again later as in a bit of a rush!


----------



## simo105 (10 Jun 2016)

@Marmion you may need to correct your scores i got 2nd 3rd 5th!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jun 2016)

simo105 said:


> @Marmion you may need to correct your scores i got 2nd 3rd 5th!


Cheers. so you did - it's been a long day...


----------



## simo105 (10 Jun 2016)

No probs!


----------



## roadrash (10 Jun 2016)

1st 2nd and 5th place for me today , that new pin i used is a keeper


----------



## gk09 (10 Jun 2016)

6

Froome
Contador
Porte


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Jun 2016)

Yeah that too.
6 - Froome, Porte, Contador


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Jun 2016)

Stage 6 - Hesjedal, Gallopin, Poels


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jun 2016)

6 Froome Porte Pinot


----------



## brommers (10 Jun 2016)

6.I fancy similar results today, so Froome, Yates and Porte.

Yates to take the white jersey


----------



## brommers (10 Jun 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Stage 6 - Hesjedal, Gallopin, Poels


What? were they saving their selves for tomorrow?


----------



## Crackle (10 Jun 2016)

Where's Berk on the league tables? I think he's throwing us a curve. I'm watching for an edit.

6. Froomedawg, Porte, Bardet


----------



## smutchin (11 Jun 2016)

Stage 6 - Froome, Bardet, Dan Martin


----------



## simo105 (11 Jun 2016)

6 froome porte aru


----------



## roadrash (11 Jun 2016)

Stage 6.... Froome, Porte and Contador


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

Crackle said:


> Where's Berk on the league tables? I think he's throwing us a curve. I'm watching for an edit.



3rd - no edit required cos he's there. 

I shall be treble checking yesterday's score this evening as I was rushed and did not follow my well-practised formula for results/scores checking. Lesson - don't change a well-practised formula which works.

Stage 6 - Porte, Froome, Pinot


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Jun 2016)

6: Froome, Porte, Contador,


----------



## Crackle (11 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> 3rd - no edit required cos he's there.
> 
> I shall be treble checking yesterday's score this evening as I was rushed and did not follow my well-practised formula for results/scores checking. Lesson - don't change a well-practised formula which works.
> 
> Stage 6 - Porte, Froome, Pinot


Not you, his picks for stage 6


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

Winner of the Queen stage was @smutchin who picked 2nd, 3rd and 4th  and who shoots to the top of the leaderboard.
Notable mention to Steve and me who picked the winner 

Updated scores (with treble check of yesterday's stage also done) after stage 6:
104 - smutch
98 - Simo
97 - Monkey
89 - gk
86 - Berk
79 - Crax and Roadrash
71 - Steve and Irish
69 - Mosquito
61 - Me
44 - Brommers

Still all to play for - the new Jerseys Competition format may decide this.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

Crackle said:


> Not you, his picks for stage 6


Ah right. Gotcha. I think he'd been on the happy juice*


*or paying too much attention to a certain mole...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 Jun 2016)

Stage 7 - Hesjedal, Rodriguez, Cataldo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

7 - Vuillermoz, Martin, Rodriguez


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Jun 2016)

Stage 7: Martin, Yates, Froome


----------



## smutchin (12 Jun 2016)

Stage 7 - Alaphilippe, Yates, Moreno


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Jun 2016)

7 - Alaphillippe, Martin, Froome


----------



## gk09 (12 Jun 2016)

7

Martin, Froome, Alaphilippe


----------



## roadrash (12 Jun 2016)

Stage7.....Froome ,Martin and Alaphilippe.


----------



## brommers (12 Jun 2016)

7. Yates, Froome, Navarro


----------



## Crackle (12 Jun 2016)

7. Rolland, bardet, Martin D


----------



## simo105 (12 Jun 2016)

7 d martin, navarro, yates


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jun 2016)

Winner of the final stage was @Crackle who picked 2nd and 3rd

Winner of the Jerseys Competition was @User with 70 points, with me and Monkey joint 2nd with 65 points.

Another stage race which went right to the final stage and Jerseys Competitions (the new format worked well, I thought)

And the winner of Criterium Dauphine is @Flying_Monkey with a strong 2nd half of the race and also good scoring on Jerseys.



I cannot find a good pic of the trophy so I have selected a fitting trophy to use instead





Well done.

2nd was @Crackle
3rd was @smutchin

Overall scores:
179 - Monkey
161 - Crax
159 - Smutch
155 - Simo
146 - Berk
141 - Irish
138 - me
131 - gk and roadrash
126 - Steve
81 - Mosquito
79 - Brommers

Next up is the Tour de France starting on Saturday 2 July 2016 - I'll post closer to the time the competitions/scoring/double point stages


----------



## Crackle (12 Jun 2016)

Didn't I get 2nd and 3rd on the final stage. Martin and Bardet?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jun 2016)

Crackle said:


> Didn't I get 2nd and 3rd on the final stage. Martin and Bardet?


FFS! Yes, you did. I'll go and amend.

You'd have thought I would have learned my lesson from the other day of not changing the counting system; obviously not!

Well done on the stage win and 2nd overall.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Jun 2016)

Wow, that makes up for my terrible Giro and clearly means I'm in top form for the Tour.


----------



## brommers (12 Jun 2016)

I think that you're getting greedy Crackle. You already have 2nd and 5th overall.

Overall scores:
179 - Monkey
*161 - Crax*
159 - Smutch
155 - Simo
*151 - Crax*
146 - Berk
141 - Irish
138 - me
131 - gk and roadrash
126 - Steve
81 - Mosquito
79 - Brommers


----------



## Crackle (13 Jun 2016)

brommers said:


> I think that you're getting greedy Crackle. You already have 2nd and 5th overall


I think Marmaduke needs a new pencil and rubber and a new Abacus.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jun 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Wow, that makes up for my terrible Giro and clearly means I'm in top form for the Tour.


I doubt I'll be up for a Giro/Tour double 


Crackle said:


> I think Marmaduke needs a new pencil and rubber and a new Abacus.


I think I need to not attempt to look after my father in law whilst scoring. He'll be away home soon...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jun 2016)

*It's Tour de France Punditry time!!*

Jersey Competitions - GC, KOM, Points.
Points: 35, 25, 20, 15, 10.
3 selections for each jersey.

Stages points: 25, 20, 15, 10, 5
3 selections per stage.

Bonus double point scoring for stages: 2, 5, 8, 12, 18

Entries will close 12pm Saturday 2nd July 2016. Crack on...


----------



## brommers (28 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Entries will close 12pm Saturday 2nd July 2016. Crack on...



Is there a young riders jersey competition?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jun 2016)

brommers said:


> Is there a young riders jersey competition?


No. I don't mind if it's included if there is strong opinion that it should be, but previous experience would suggest it is uncertain who is eligible and page after page of "is Froome in it?" don't fill me with any level of joy...


----------



## brommers (29 Jun 2016)

GC - Froome, Quintana, Yates 
KOM - Rui Costa, Bardet, Porte
Points - Sagan, EBH, Degenkolb
Stage 1 - Cav, Coquard, McLay


----------



## Crackle (29 Jun 2016)

GC - Vroom Froome, Quintana, Nibali
KOM - Quintana, Bardet, Martin
Points - Sagan, Degenkolb, Kristoff

Stage 1 - Kittel, Greipel, Cav

Is Froome eligible for the young rider jersey?


----------



## roadrash (29 Jun 2016)

GC.... Quintana, Froome and Contador

K.O.M....Quintana, Porte and Martin

Points....Sagan, Degenkolb and EBH

Stage 1... Kittel, Cav and Greipel


----------



## smutchin (29 Jun 2016)

GC: Froome, Quintana, Porte
KOM: Dan Martin, Teklehaimanot, Bardet
Points: Sagan, EBH, Kittel

Stage 1: Kittel, Greipel, Cav
Stage 2: Alaphilippe, Valverde, Dan Martin
Stage 3: Kittel, Greipel, Matthews


----------



## simo105 (29 Jun 2016)

Gc froome quintana keldermen
KOM teklehaimanot, alaphillipe, porte
Points sagan griepel kittel
Stage 1 kittel, griepel, kristoff


----------



## gk09 (30 Jun 2016)

GC- Froome, Contador, Pinot
KoM- Majka, Rolland, Rodriguez
Points- Sagan, Griepel, Bouhanni

Stage 1- Kittel, Sagan, Cav


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2016)

gk09 said:


> Bouhanni


He's not riding the Tour no more. Something to do with his fist coming into contact with someone's face in a punch-up before the French Champs.


----------



## gk09 (30 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> He's not riding the Tour no more. Something to do with his fist coming into contact with someone's face in a punch-up before the French Champs.



I love that guy! I won't replace him with Cofidis's replacement though! 

Points- Sagan, Griepel, EBH


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Jun 2016)

GC - Quintana, Froome, Contador
Mountains - Quintana, Alaphillipe, Martin
Points, Sagan, Kristof, Kittel
Stage 1 - Kittel, Greipel, Cav.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2016)

GC - Quintana, Porte, Pinot
KOM - Quintana, Teklehaimanot, Rolland
Points - Sagan, Coquard, Greipel

1 - Greipel, Kittel, Coquard


----------



## SWSteve (1 Jul 2016)

GC Froome Quintana Bardet
KOM Kelderman Barguil Tekelehaimenot
POINTS Greipel Kittel Sagan 

1 Van Marke, Martin, Cancellara


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2016)

GC Froome, Bertie, Quintana
Points Sagan, Greipel, Kristoff
KOM Quintana, Rui Costa, Teklahaiminot
S1 Kittel, Greipel, Kristoff


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 Jul 2016)

With regret I'm sitting this one out. Good luck, guys.


----------



## brommers (1 Jul 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 1 Van Marke, Martin, Cancellara


Which Martin? Is it a time trial?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Jul 2016)

GC: Quintana, Froome, Contador
Points: EBH, Sagan (P), Matthews
KOM: Bardet, Teklahaiminot, Meintjes
Young rider (yes, I know): Barguil, Yates, Meintjes

Stage 1: Cav (optimism rather than realism here...), Greipel, Kittel
Stage 2: EBH, Valverde, Alaphilippe


----------



## smutchin (2 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> Points: Sagan, EBH, Kittel



For the avoidance of any doubt, that's the world champion Sagan rather than the Slovak champion Sagan. (Although I haven't actually checked whether Juraj is in the race.)



> GC: Froome, Quintana, Porte Pinot



Gonna go with my heart and swap Porte for Pinot, if that's ok please Mr @Marmion


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> With regret I'm sitting this one out. Good luck, guys.


A Bouhanni-esque bar-room brawl?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2016)

@gk09 wins stage one with 1st, 2nd and 3rd. 
A large gathering on punditeers follow closely behind with 1st, 2nd and 4th
I can only think that @ItsSteveLovell hasnae been paying attention and thought there was a TT start...

Scores:
60 - gk
55 - loads: Irish, Monkey, Mosquito, Smutch, Roadrash, Crax
30 - me, Simo, Richiepoo
25 - Brommers
0 - Steve

Tomorrow we have a double points stage, an early chance for big points!


----------



## brommers (2 Jul 2016)

2. Alaphilippe, Mathews, Sagan


----------



## brommers (2 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Tomorrow we have a double points stage, an early chance for big points!


So it ends in Brussels then?


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> @gk09 wins stage one with 1st, 2nd and 3rd.
> A large gathering on punditeers follow closely behind with 1st, 2nd and 4th
> I can only think that @ItsSteveLovell hasnae been paying attention and thought there was a TT start...
> 
> ...




I thought there would be a separation with the winds, never mind


----------



## simo105 (2 Jul 2016)

Stage 2 sagan gva gerrans


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Jul 2016)

2 - Sagan, Alaphillipe, EBH


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jul 2016)

2 Sagan Allaphillipe, Cummings


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2016)

2 - Sagan, Sagan* and Sagan** 

*Matthews
**Coquard


----------



## gk09 (2 Jul 2016)

2

Sagan, Allaphillipe, GVA


----------



## rich p (2 Jul 2016)

2 Sagan, Mathews, J Rod (if he's in it) !


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> 2 Sagan, Mathews, *J Rod *(if he's in it) !


Ha, i've fallen into that trap before.


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Ha, i've fallen into that trap before.


He is in it though, isn't he?


----------



## roadrash (3 Jul 2016)

Stage 2... Sagan, EBH, and Dan Martin


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> He is in it though, isn't he?


Yeah.


----------



## Crackle (3 Jul 2016)

2. Sagan, Alaphillipe,EBH


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2016)

Winner of stage 2 is @brommers, with 1st, 2nd and 5th 
Some decent scoring today, with a lot of 1st and 2nds, and a couple of punditeers with 3 scoring riders

Scores after stage 2:
150 - gk09
145 - Crax, Mosquito,
135 - Smutch, Irish
125 - Brommers, Monkey, Roadrash
90 - me, Richiepoo, Steve
80 Simo


----------



## smutchin (3 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> He is in it though, isn't he?



Apparently. Not that you'd notice.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Winner of stage 2 is @brommers, with 1st, 2nd and 5th
> Some decent scoring today, with a lot of 1st and 2nds, and a couple of punditeers with 3 scoring riders
> 
> Scores after stage 2:
> ...





Bloody hell, I flipped that around!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Bloody hell, I flipped that around!


The benefit of an early double-pointer and getting 1st and 2nd.


----------



## gk09 (3 Jul 2016)

3-

Kittel, Sagan, Cav


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2016)

3. Cav Kittel Greipel


----------



## SWSteve (3 Jul 2016)

3 Kittel Greipel Cav


----------



## roadrash (3 Jul 2016)

Stage 3...... Cav, Kittel and Griepel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2016)

3 - Greipel, Sagan, Kristoff


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Jul 2016)

3 - Sagan, Cav, Kittel


----------



## simo105 (3 Jul 2016)

3 sagan cav griepel


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Jul 2016)

Stage 3: Kittel, Cav, Greipel


----------



## brommers (3 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Steve





Marmion said:


> 90 - me, Richiepoo, Steve





ItsSteveLovell said:


> Bloody hell, I flipped that around!


How does that work?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> How does that work?


How does what work? 0 - 90 points? It was double points on stage 2 and Steve picked 1st and 2nd so scored 90.


----------



## brommers (3 Jul 2016)

3. Cav, Theuns, McLay


----------



## brommers (3 Jul 2016)

I thought that you just picked 3 riders irrespective of order


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> I thought that you just picked 3 riders irrespective of order


You do. Have I missed a pick? If so, just let me know.


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Have I missed a pick? If so, just let me know.



I don't normally bother checking but by my reckoning I got 90 points for stage 2, so should be on 145.


View: https://youtu.be/YBCq8XDgrP0


----------



## brommers (4 Jul 2016)

I scored 50, so doubled up to 100


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> I scored 50, so doubled up to 100



Yeah, you were on 25pts after stage 1, now you're on 125pts.


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2016)

3. Kittel, Greipel, Cav


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> I don't normally bother checking but by my reckoning I got 90 points for stage 2, so should be on 145.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/YBCq8XDgrP0



OK, I'll do a re-count of stage 2 later tonight.


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> OK, I'll do a re-count of stage 2 later tonight.


Take more water with it Marmy! 
Rather you than me, by the way!


----------



## SWSteve (4 Jul 2016)

4 Sagan Cav Greipel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2016)

Sorry guys, life caught up with my tonight so re-checking of stage 2 and totals for stage 3 will need to wait until tomorrow.

4 - Sagan, Greipel, Coquard


----------



## simo105 (4 Jul 2016)

4 sagan theuns allaphillipe


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Jul 2016)

4 - Sagan, Cav, Greipel.


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2016)

4. Sagan, Coquard, Cav


----------



## gk09 (4 Jul 2016)

4

Sagan, Cav, Coquard


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2016)

4. Sagan, Coquard, Matthews


----------



## brommers (4 Jul 2016)

Doesn't anyone love Kittel anymore?


----------



## brommers (4 Jul 2016)

4. Cav, Coq, Theuns


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2016)

Stage 4 - Cav, Kittel, Greipel


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> Doesn't anyone love Kittel anymore?


Careful, brommers, that almost constitutes a spoiler and Marmy gets very very cross about those


----------



## HF2300 (5 Jul 2016)

Don't make @Marmion angry ... you wouldn't like him when he's angry... (with apologies to Bill Bixby)


----------



## roadrash (5 Jul 2016)

Stage 4.... Cav, Kittel and Griepel


----------



## Turdus philomelos (5 Jul 2016)

Cav, Delilah, Frey.

(Why you would name your child after a tinned pie boggles me.)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jul 2016)

4. Cav, Sagan (P), Greipel


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2016)

Off on holiday tomorrow, so...

Stage 5: Valverde, Yates, Dan Martin
Stage 6: Coquard, Sagan, Groenewegen
Stage 7: Bardet, Froome, Dan Martin
Stage 8: Nibali, Bardet, Barguil 
Stage 9: Quintana, Froome, Pinot
Stage 10: Sagan, Kristoff, EBH
Stage 11: Sagan, Cav, Greipel
Stage 12: Froome, Quintana, Bardet


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Jul 2016)

5 - Cummings, Alaphillipe, Martin


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jul 2016)

5: Valverde, Alaphilippe, Yates


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2016)

All scores from previous stages have been checked, online incorrect score was Smutchin's as highlighted.

I'll list all scores for stages as well as totals from now on, so everyone can check if they are so inclined, just in case of another error. Just drop me a PM with any queries and I'll check 

Scores from stage 4:
35 - Crax, gk09, Richiepoo, me
25 - Roadrash, Smutch
20 - Brommers
15 - Mosquito, Monkey, Irish, Simo, Steve

Totals:
225 - Crax
220 - gk09
195 - Mosquito, Roadrash, Monkey
190 - Irish, Smutch
175 - Brommers
170 - Richiepoo
155 - me
150 - Simo
140 - Steve


----------



## gk09 (5 Jul 2016)

5-

Alaphilippe
Valverde
Martin


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> All scores from previous stages have been checked, online incorrect score was Smutchin's as highlighted.
> 
> I'll list all scores for stages as well as totals from now on, so everyone can check if they are so inclined, just in case of another error. Just drop me a PM with any queries and I'll check
> 
> ...


I don't even bother checking most of the time, as long as my name is near the top that is.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2016)

5 - Valverde, Martin, Matthews


----------



## SWSteve (5 Jul 2016)

5 Valverde Allaphillipe Contador


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> All scores from previous stages have been checked, online incorrect score was Smutchin's as highlighted.



Funny thing is that I don't normally check my scores, that's the only time I've ever done it - I trust you to do a thoroughly splendid job, and I'm sure they're right most of the time. And even if they aren't, I don't care enough to lose sleep over it. But thanks for the update anyway!


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2016)

5. Sagan, Valverde, Alaphilippe


----------



## simo105 (6 Jul 2016)

5 alaphillipe, barguil, dan martin


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2016)

Stage 5...Dan martin ,Allaphillipe and Valverde


----------



## brommers (6 Jul 2016)

5. GVA, Yates, Alaphilippe
(but I bet Cummings wins it)


----------



## brommers (6 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> Off on holiday tomorrow, so...


Have a great time


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2016)

5. Alaphillipe, Martin D, I. Izaguirre


----------



## brommers (6 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> Izaguirre


Which one?


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> Which one?


I, I, well spotted.


----------



## brommers (6 Jul 2016)

Cheers


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Jul 2016)

6 - Sagan, Cav, Coquard.


----------



## gk09 (6 Jul 2016)

6-

Cav, Kittel, Coquard


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2016)

6. Greipel, Kittel, Cav


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jul 2016)

6 Kittel Cav Greipel


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jul 2016)

6. Cummings, Sagan, Cav


----------



## brommers (6 Jul 2016)

Sondre Holst, Cav, Degenkolb


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2016)

6. Cav, Sagan, Kittel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jul 2016)

6 - Coquard, Sondre Holst Enger (I'm never sure which one is his surname so chucking it all in), Alaphilippe


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jul 2016)

Scores for stage 5:
25 - Brommers
5 - Crax, Mosquito, Roadrash, Irish, Smutch, me, Simo
0 - gk09, Monkey, Richiepoo, Steve

Totals:
230 - Crax
225 - gk09
200 - Brommers, Mosquito, Roadrash
195 - Monkey, Irish, Smutch
170 - Richiepoo
160 - me
155 - Simo
140 - Steve


----------



## simo105 (7 Jul 2016)

6 sagan kittel mcclay


----------



## roadrash (7 Jul 2016)

Stage 6...... Cav, Kittel and Coquard


----------



## brommers (7 Jul 2016)

Changed mine Marmion

6. Degenkolb in TJVG out


----------



## SWSteve (7 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Scores for stage 5:
> 25 - Brommers
> 5 - Crax, Mosquito, Roadrash, Irish, Smutch, me, Simo
> 0 - gk09, Monkey, Richiepoo, Steve
> ...




couldnt Bertie find an Entrecôte for tea on Tuesday night!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jul 2016)

Stage 6 scores:
45 - Crax, gk09, Roadrash, Irish, Richiepoo, Steve
35 - Simo
25 - Mosquito, Brommers, Monkey
5 - Smutch
0 - me

Totals:
275 - Crax
270 - gk09
245 - Roadrash
240 - Irish
225 - Mosquito, Brommers
220 - Monkey
215 - Richiepoo
195 - Smutch
190 - Simo
185 - Steve
160 - Me


----------



## SWSteve (7 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Stage 6 scores:
> 45 - Crax, gk09, Roadrash, Irish, Richiepoo, Steve
> 35 - Simo
> 25 - Mosquito, Brommers, Monkey
> ...




BOOM


----------



## SWSteve (7 Jul 2016)

7 Rui Costa, Cummings Martin


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jul 2016)

7 - Cummngs S, Nibali V, Martin D.


----------



## gk09 (7 Jul 2016)

7

Valverde, Martin, Alaphillipe


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2016)

7. Nibali, Gallopin, Ruben Plaza


----------



## brommers (7 Jul 2016)

7. Majka, Yates, Froome


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Jul 2016)

7. Cummings, Dumoulin, Bardet


----------



## simo105 (8 Jul 2016)

7. Bardet, martin, pantano


----------



## roadrash (8 Jul 2016)

Stage 7 .... Valverde, Dan Martin and Majka


----------



## brommers (8 Jul 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Dumoulin


Tom?


----------



## Crackle (8 Jul 2016)

7. Bardet, Rodriguez, Gallopin


----------



## brommers (8 Jul 2016)

Marmy, you've forgot to do your predictions


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> Marmy, you've forgot to do your predictions


So I have...oh bugger.

Edit - just checked the race situation and they've been riding for an hour with a breakaway formed so I'll not submit any picks - 2 of the breakaway riders would have been in my selection (honest...)


----------



## brommers (8 Jul 2016)

I'm sure we all wouldn't mind then if you picked 3 from the peleton


----------



## Crackle (8 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> So I have...oh bugger.
> 
> Edit - just checked the race situation and they've been riding for an hour with a breakaway formed so I'll not submit any picks - 2 of the breakaway riders would have been in my selection (honest...)


Don't worry, you can't sink any lower.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> Don't worry, you can't sink any lower.


I suppose not. You, of course, only have one direction to head...


----------



## Crackle (8 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> I suppose not. You, of course, only have one direction to head...


That may be today.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> That may be today.


You'll have to wait to find out, I'm off out to play* 5s

*it will, be majestic, of course


----------



## gk09 (8 Jul 2016)

8-

Valverde
Bardet
Majka


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2016)

Stage 7 scores:
35 - Mosquito
25 - Monkey, Steve
10 - Richiepoo
0 - Crax, gk09, Roadrash, Irish, , Brommers, Simo, Smutch and me*

*I'd have scored zero even if I had posted my picks which were LL Sanchez, Roy and Bardet. I wrote them on my scoresheet but forgot to post...

Totals:
275 - Crax
270 - gk09
260 - Mosquito
245 - Roadrash, Monkey
240 - Irish
225 - Brommers, Richiepoo
210 - Steve
195 - Smutch
190 - Simo
160 - some nobber

**Double points stage tomorrow**


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Stage 7 scores:
> 35 - Mosquito
> 25 - Monkey, Steve
> 10 - Richiepoo
> ...




I'm coming up the table


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm coming up the table


Whooaah Stevie's on Fire!


----------



## brommers (8 Jul 2016)

I did post a few days ago that Stevo would win two stages - but I didn't pick this one. 
Yates second overall and wearing the white jersey.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2016)

8 - Valverde, Froome, Quintana


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2016)

I hadn't looked at Stage 7 before I did my predictions for Stage 6. Had I done so, I would never have put Cummings down for Stage 6. However, when I did look at 7, it was obvious that Cummings would be targeting this one - and when he targets something, he generally wins it. My back-up was Tom Dumoulin, for similar reasons, but he wasn't doing a Cummings and keeping his powder dry, he is just not on form, it seems. My third pick was Bardet for the same reasons that others picked Nibali or another climber. There would definitely be a few who would attack from a chase group on the Col d'Aspin, and I just went with Bardet - could just as easily have been Nibali or Yates or Barguil or Pantano. In the event it was Nibali.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2016)

Stage 8: I'm going for big GC bust-up, so: Quintana, Froome, Bardet.


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2016)

8. Froomedawg, Quintana, Porte


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2016)

8. Bardet, Froome, martin


----------



## simo105 (9 Jul 2016)

8 froome, quintana, pantano


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Jul 2016)

8 - Quintana, Froome, Contador


----------



## brommers (9 Jul 2016)

8. Froome, Aru, J-Rod


----------



## roadrash (9 Jul 2016)

Stage 8..... Quintana, Froome and Dan Martin


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jul 2016)

8 Froome Bardet D Martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2016)

Stage 8 scores:
110 - Crax, Stevie-on-fire
90 - Roadrash
80 - Brommers
70 - Monkey
50 - Mosquito, Irish, Richiepoo, Simo, me
20 - gk09, Smutch

Totals after stage 8:
385 - Crax
335 - Roadrash
320 - Stevie-on-fire
315 - Monkey
310 - Mosquito
305 - Brommers
290 - gk09, Irish
275 - Richiepoo
240 - Simo
215 - Smutch
210 - me


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Stage 8 scores:
> 110 - Crax, Stevie-on-fire
> 90 - Roadrash
> 80 - Brommers
> ...


Boom!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2016)

9 - Quintana, Froome, Martin


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2016)

9. Quintana, Froome, Porte


----------



## roadrash (9 Jul 2016)

Stage 9..... Quintana, Froome and Dan Martin


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2016)

9. Froome, Quintana, Martin D


----------



## simo105 (9 Jul 2016)

9. Froome quintana yates


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jul 2016)

9 Valverde Quintana Froome


----------



## gk09 (9 Jul 2016)

9

Froome
Quintana 
Rodriguez


----------



## brommers (9 Jul 2016)

9. Froome, Quintana,Yates


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jul 2016)

Stage 9: Froome, Quintana, Martin


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Jul 2016)

9 - Froome, Quintana, Martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2016)

A grand total of zero points scored on stage 9 

Totals therefore remain unchanged, with Crax in the lead going into the rest day.

See y'all again on Tuesday.


----------



## brommers (10 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> A grand total of zero points scored on stage 9


An early rest day for you Marmy


----------



## brommers (11 Jul 2016)

10. T.Martin, Cancellara, Matthews


----------



## simo105 (11 Jul 2016)

10 sagan ebh degenkolb


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2016)

10. Sagan, Matthews, EBH


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Jul 2016)

10 - Sagan, EBH, Matthews


----------



## gk09 (11 Jul 2016)

10

Sagan
Coquard
Greipel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2016)

10 - Albasini, Theuns, Gallopin


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2016)

10. Alaphillllllipe, Sagan, Degenkolb


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Jul 2016)

10. Sagan, Alaphillipe, Matthews


----------



## roadrash (12 Jul 2016)

Stage 10.....Coquard, Greipel and Sagan


----------



## SWSteve (12 Jul 2016)

10 Sagan Mathews Gerrans


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2016)

Stage 10 scores
60 - Mosquito, Richiepoo
45 - Steve-on-fire, Monkey
35 - Simo, Smutch
25 - Brommers, Irish
20 - Crax, Roadrash, gk09
0 - me

Totals:
405 - Crax
370 - Mosquito
365 - Steve-on-fire
360 - Monkey
355 - Roadrash
335 - Richpoo
330 - Brommers
315 - Irish
310 - gk09
275 - Simo
250 - Smutch
210 - me


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2016)

11 - Cav, Kittel, McLay


----------



## roadrash (12 Jul 2016)

@Marmion has a crystal ball hes given us stage 11 results already 




Marmion said:


> Stage 11 scores
> 60 - Mosquito, Richiepoo
> 45 - Steve-on-fire, Monkey
> 35 - Simo, Smutch
> ...


----------



## SWSteve (12 Jul 2016)

11 Greipel Cav Coquard


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2016)

roadrash said:


> @Marmion has a crystal ball hes given us stage 11 results already


Oh FFS <trudges off to amend it...>


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Jul 2016)

11 - Cav, Sagan, Greipel


----------



## roadrash (12 Jul 2016)

Stage 11..... Cav, Greipel and Coquard


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2016)

11. Greipel, Kittel, Cav


----------



## brommers (12 Jul 2016)

Groenewegan, Cav, McLay


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Jul 2016)

Stage 11: Cav, Coquard, Kittel


----------



## gk09 (13 Jul 2016)

11

Cav
Coquard
Greipel


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2016)

11. Cav, Greipel, Kittel


----------



## simo105 (13 Jul 2016)

11 cav kittel mcclay


----------



## brommers (13 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Stage 10 scores
> 60 - Mosquito, Richiepoo


Chapeau to you both


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2016)

Stage 11 - @themosquitoking and @smutchin scored 25 points for 1st place.

That is all.

I'll not bother updating totals.

***Double point stage on stage 12 - Ventoux***


----------



## SWSteve (13 Jul 2016)

It would appear the fire has been extinguished


----------



## roadrash (13 Jul 2016)

Stage 12... Quintana, Froome and Dan martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It would appear the fire has been extinguished



Sounds as if part of the fire of Ventoux has been extinguished too, stage cut short due to high winds.


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2016)

12 Quintana Froome Porte


----------



## gk09 (13 Jul 2016)

12

Froome, Quintana, Bardet


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2016)

12 Quintana, Froome, Yates


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2016)

12 - Froomedawg, Porte, Yates


----------



## simo105 (13 Jul 2016)

Stage 12 pinot, froome, quintana


----------



## brommers (13 Jul 2016)

12. Nibali, Pinot, Froome


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2016)

roadrash said:


> Stage 12... Quintant


They might find one handy to measure the angle of the gradients


----------



## themosquitoking (14 Jul 2016)

12 - Quintana, Froome, Porte


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Jul 2016)

Stage 12: Martin, Froome, Quintana


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2016)

12 - Bastille Day

Froome Porte Quintana


Although Vichot dancing off the front in that French kit for the win would be a sight to behold


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2016)

The weather in the Alps looks err challenging. Pic posted by one of my mates on FB from today's MTB ride, he said it was blizzard conditions at times:


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> The weather in the Alps looks err challenging. Pic posted by one of my mates on FB from today's MTB ride, he said it was blizzard conditions at times:



zOMG! The blizzard has blown the road surface clean away!!!1!!11!!


----------



## themosquitoking (14 Jul 2016)

13 Froome, Martin T, Martin D.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2016)

13 C Froome, T Martin, R Dennis


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2016)

13. Froome, Barta, Dumoulin T


----------



## Crackle (14 Jul 2016)

13. Tom Dumoulin, Tony Martin, The running dawg


----------



## brommers (14 Jul 2016)

13 T. Martin, Cancellara, T. Dumoulin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2016)

No scores updates tonight, I am just in the house having witnesses Hibs get beaten by Brondby - the goal came after 20 seconds, the other 92 mins 40secs was dull.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2016)

13 - Dumoulin, Kiryienkakaka, Froomedawg


----------



## brommers (14 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> No scores updates tonight, I am just in the house having witnesses Hibs get beaten by Brondby - the goal came after 20 seconds, the other 92 mins 40secs was dull.


I don't think it would take you that long anyway.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> I don't think it would take you that long anyway.


Most likely not. But there may be some flair picks in there...one never knows*

*Flair picks don't seem as common as they once were, I blame professionalism


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> *Flair picks don't seem as common as they once were, I blame professionalism



I keep my flair picks to the earlier races. It's serious business now. 

Stage 13: Dumoulin (T), Martin (T), Froome


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jul 2016)

13 T Dumoulin T Martin C Froome


----------



## simo105 (15 Jul 2016)

13 froome kiryenka tom dumoulin


----------



## gk09 (15 Jul 2016)

13

Froome, Dumoulin T, Martin T


----------



## roadrash (15 Jul 2016)

Stage 13.... Froome, Tony Martin, and Dumoulin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2016)

Stage 12 - not a single point was scored
Stage 13:
45 - Crax, Steve-back-on-fire, Monkey, Roadrash, Richiepoo, Irish, gk09, Simo and me
25 - Brommers, Smutch
20 - Mosquito

Totals:
450 - Crax
415 - Mosquito
410 - Steve-back-on-fire
405 - Monkey
400 - Roadrash
380 - Richiepoo
360 - Irish
355 - Brommers, gk09
320 - Simo
300 - Smutch
255 - me

*Shall we see flair picks on stage 14?*


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2016)

14 - Cav, McLay, Sagan

(So that's a no, then)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2016)

14 - Konrad (600/1), Naesen (350/1), Gougeard (125/1) *

I cannae bring myself to pick the housewives favourite.

* Flair...


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2016)

14. Cav, Kittel, Greipel


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jul 2016)

14 - Cav Kittel Greipel


Please let the gorilla get one stage at least


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jul 2016)

Some media pundits are predicting a break today, but if you look at the location of the intermediate sprint, which the sprinters' teams are going to want almost as much as the final, you'll see it comes after all the (relatively small) categorised climbs. So, even if a group of polka dot contenders goes up the road, I doubt that Etixx, Dimension Data and a few others are going to let it go very far. So I predict a sprint finish and probably all together before the intermediate sprint... therefore:

14. Cav, Sagan, Kittel 

Sagan is in there regardless, because he'll be up there at the end whether it's a breakaway or a big bunch sprint.


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Jul 2016)

14 - Cav, Sagan, Greipel


----------



## simo105 (16 Jul 2016)

14 sagan cav kittel


----------



## roadrash (16 Jul 2016)

Stage 14....Cav , Sagan and Greipel


----------



## brommers (16 Jul 2016)

14.
Cav, Greipel, McLay


----------



## Crackle (16 Jul 2016)

14. cav, Greipel, Kittel

I didn't get where I am today by going for flair picks.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2016)

gkI can't find @gk09's picks for stage 14...I'll leave/put your score in as 0 in the totals, let me know if I missed it or you forgot!

Scores for stage 14:
45 - Monkey, Simo
40 - Mosquito, Roadrash, Smutch
30 - Crackle, Steve-not-quite-on-fire, Richiepoo, Irish
25 - Brommers
0 - me-with-flair

Totals:
480 - Crax
455 - Mosquito
450 - Monkey
440 - Steve-going-backwards, Roadrash
410 - Richiepoo
390 - Irish
380 - Brommers
365 - Simo
355 - gk09*
340 - Smutch
255 - me-having-a-mare

*subject to forgetting to pick/amendment if I missed it


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2016)

15 - Zakarin, Reichenbach, LL Sanchez

I'm so far behind I am now going flair all the way to Paris...


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2016)

15 - Majka, Rui Costa, Anacona


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jul 2016)

15 -Majka Nibali Froome


----------



## brommers (16 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> *subject to forgetting to pick/amendment if I missed it


What does that mean?


----------



## brommers (16 Jul 2016)

15. 
Majka, Froome, Yates


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> What does that mean?


I could not find his picks, so he either didn't make any or I missed them - I have checked back but can't see any. But (as my wife, rightly, says) I am useless at finding things.


----------



## brommers (16 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> 14.
> Cav, Greipel, McLay





Marmion said:


> could not find his picks, so he either didn't make any or I missed them - I have checked back but can't see any. But (as my wife, rightly, says) I am useless at finding things.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> What does that mean?


Ah right, gotcha now - it should have been @gk09 and not you. See my earlier (much earlier) post re the problems of using the @ tag and it switching between users. Your score is fine.

Further edit - FFS, it was not a @ issue. No idea what went wrong but now sorted! Hopefully.


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2016)

15. Froome Mollema Porte


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Jul 2016)

15 - Porte, Majka, Froome


----------



## simo105 (17 Jul 2016)

15 froome porte yates


----------



## roadrash (17 Jul 2016)

Stage 15.... Froome, Porte and quintana


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jul 2016)

Stage 15: Gallopin, Pauwels, Pantano


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2016)

15 zacharin. Pauwels. Bardet


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2016)

Stage 15 scores:
25 - Monkey
20 - Mosquito, Smouldering-Steve, Brommers, Smutch
10 - me
0 - Crax, Roadrash, Richiepoo, Irish, Simo, gk09*

*who has not picked for the past 2 stages

Totals:
480 - Crax
475 - Monkey, Mosquito
460 - Smouldering-Steve
440 - Roadrash
410 - Richiepoo
400 - Brommers
390 - Irish
365 - Simo
360 - Smutch
355 - gk09
265 - me


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2016)

16 - Kristoff, Albasini, GVA

edited to change Bennett for GVA


----------



## SWSteve (17 Jul 2016)

16 EBH Kristoff Sagan


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Jul 2016)

16 - Sagan, Cav, Kristoff


----------



## brommers (17 Jul 2016)

16. Sagan, Cav, Matthews


----------



## brommers (17 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Simo, gk09*
> 
> *who has not picked for the past 2 stages


Send out the search parties. Does anyone know where he lives?


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2016)

16 Sagan, Matthews, EBH


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2016)

16. Sagan, Coquard, Degenkolb


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> 16. Sagan, Coquard, Degenkolb


Dammit, I was about to change mine to include JD but now it would look like I'm copying you. So I won't!


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> Dammit, I was about to change mine to include JD but now it would look like I'm copying you. So I won't!


My star is on the wane, I'd stick if I were you.


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2016)

16 - Sagan, Kristoff, Matthews


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Jul 2016)

Stage 16: Albasini, Sagan, GVA


----------



## simo105 (18 Jul 2016)

16 sagan cav kristoff


----------



## brommers (18 Jul 2016)

It's bound to be none of the above. Probably riders that haven't featured at all so far.


----------



## roadrash (18 Jul 2016)

Stage16..... Sagan, Cav and Coquard


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2016)

Stage 16 scores:
50 - Smutch
45 - Mosquito, Simo, Schmoking-hot-Steve
35 - Crax
30 - Richiepoo, Brommers
25 - Monkey, Roadrash
20 - me
10 - Irish
0 - gk09*

*still no sign of him, hope things are ok

Totals going into the final rest day:
520 - Mosquito
515 - Crax
505 - Schmoking-hot-Steve
500 - Monkey
475 - Roadrash
440 - Richiepoo
430 - Brommers
410 - Smutch, Simo
400 - Irish
355 - gk09
285 - me

5 stages, one of them double points, and the jerseys to go. All to play for!

Enjoy the rest day.


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Enjoy the rest day.


I presume you'll be beavering away on your algorithm tomorrow...

...PM Crackle, if you don't understand that....


----------



## SWSteve (18 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Stage 16 scores:
> 50 - Smutch
> 45 - Mosquito, Simo, Schmoking-hot-Steve
> 35 - Crax
> ...




I'm pretty sure I've been reeling @themosquitoking 5 points day by day. It's still in reach!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Jul 2016)

I'm going back to cold, hard realism. My 'flair pick' of Albasini didn't even attract that nobber Marmion's attention or, more importantly, come anywhere near winning!


----------



## brommers (19 Jul 2016)

17. Vakoc, Zakarin, Majka


----------



## smutchin (19 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> I presume you'll be beavering away on your algorithm tomorrow...



As long as he's not algorithming away on his beaver.


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> As long as he's not algorithming away on his beaver.


He can be a bit of a dammed beaver...


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2016)

17. Reichenbach, Majka, Rolland


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Jul 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm pretty sure I've been reeling @themosquitoking 5 points day by day. It's still in reach!


Ha, i'm about to make a big push in the final week.


----------



## SWSteve (19 Jul 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Ha, i'm about to make a big push in the final week.




If you're straining you should visit a doctor


----------



## roadrash (19 Jul 2016)

Stage 17... Majka, Valverde and Rolland


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2016)

17 - Rosa, Gorka Izagirre, Zakarin


----------



## brommers (19 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Kristijan Durasek


If it was Duracell then maybe.


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Jul 2016)

17 - Quintana, Froome, Majka


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2016)

17. Froome, Quintana, Mollema


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2016)

17 Mollema, Froome, Porte


----------



## simo105 (20 Jul 2016)

17 Navarro, g bennett, pozzovivo


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2016)

17 - Froome, Bardet, Yates


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jul 2016)

17 Froome Bardet Valverde


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2016)

Stage 17 scores:
40 - Brommers
25 - me
15 - Mosquito, Crax, Roadrash
10 - Irish
0 - Bubble-burst-Steve, Monkey, Richiepoo, Smutch, Simo, gk09

Overall:
535 - Mosquito
530 - Crax
505 - Bubble-burst-Steve
500 - Monkey
490 - Roadrash
470 - Brommers
440 - Richiepoo,
410 - Smutch, Simo, Irish
355 - gk09*
310 - me

* I reckon he's retired to focus on the 'lympics


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2016)

***Double points tomorrow on stage 18***


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2016)

I thought it was a nice touch today from the stage winner when he dedicated his stage win "...to the flair punditeers, who show faith and refuse to conform."


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2016)

Would anyone mind if I changed the double points to stage 19? 

I reckon tomorrow is going to be fairly predictable and everyone is likely to score due to there being a limited number of riders picked, and there's more likely to get some varying picks on stage 19.

Happy to stick with stage 18 if that's what others want tho.


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Would anyone mind if I changed the double points to stage 19?



Not at all. I think that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> Not at all. I think that sounds like a good idea.



Agreed.


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Would anyone mind if I changed the double points to stage 19?
> 
> I reckon tomorrow is going to be fairly predictable and everyone is likely to score due to there being a limited number of riders picked, and there's more likely to get some varying picks on stage 19.
> 
> Happy to stick with stage 18 if that's what others want tho.


You da man...


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Jul 2016)

Do it, although of I lose out from it I will probably have a proper strop at the weekend.
Edit *if


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jul 2016)

Move the double


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2016)

18. Froome, Dumoulin, Porte


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2016)

18 Froome, Porte, Dumoulin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2016)

*OK, cheers guys - double points moved to stage 19.*

Stage 18 - Dumoulin, Froome, Porte (anyone not going for this trio?)


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jul 2016)

18 - Froome, Porte, Dumolin


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Jul 2016)

18: Froome, Dumoulin (T), Porte

(Sorry, @Marmion )


----------



## simo105 (21 Jul 2016)

18 froome, t dumoulin, kiryenka


----------



## brommers (21 Jul 2016)

18. Froome, Valverde, Oliveira


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2016)

18 froome. Mollema. Dumoulin


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2016)

18 - Froome Porte Dumoulin


----------



## roadrash (21 Jul 2016)

Stage 18.... Froome, Porte and Valverde


----------



## smutchin (21 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> (anyone not going for this trio?)



No spoilers but the two currently at the top of the provisional standings are two I considered, and kind of wish I'd had the flair to actually back.

Dumoulin is out on the course right now though, so we'll soon get an indication of how good their times really are...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2016)

Stage 18:
55 - Mosquito, Steve-back-on-fire, Monkey, Richiepoo, Smutch, Irish, me
45 - Crax, Simo
35 - Roadrash
25 - Brommers
0 - gk09

Totals:
590 - Mosquito
575 - Crax
560 - Steve-back-on-fire
555 - (the number of the) Monkey
525 - Roadrash
495 - Brommers, Richiepoo
465 - Smutch, Irish
455 - Simo
365 - Marmion
355 - gk09

*Right chaps, let the flair picks reign tomorrow - double point flair-a-go-go*


----------



## smutchin (21 Jul 2016)

19 - Aru, Yates, Froome

flair schmair


----------



## roadrash (21 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Stage 18:
> 55 - Mosquito, Steve-back-on-fire, Monkey, Richiepoo, Smutch, Irish, me
> 45 - Crax, Simo
> 35 - Roadrash
> ...



have i fell off the score board @Marmion


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2016)

roadrash said:


> have i fell off the score board @Marmion


Yes, yes you have


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2016)

18. Cummings, Majka, Pantano


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> 18. Cummings, Majka, Pantano


Is that kinda like , a reverse blind prescience?


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> Is that kinda like , a reverse blind prescience?


It's kinda like I haven't got a scooby


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> It's kinda like I haven't got a scooby


Yeah but you should have about stage 18. 19 on the other hand.....


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> Yeah but you should have about stage 18. 19 on the other hand.....


Pah!


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2016)

18 Majka Froome Yates


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jul 2016)

19 - Porte, Aru, Pantano


----------



## brommers (21 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> 365 - Marmion
> 355 - gk09


So you finally caught and passed gk09 then!


----------



## brommers (21 Jul 2016)

19. Pauwels, Froome, Yates


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> So you finally caught and passed gk09 then!


Aye, but I'm starting to worry something bad has happened to him tho. 

But last is last whatever the circumstances...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jul 2016)

Stage 19: a minor places bust-up - Martin, Aru, Yates


----------



## simo105 (22 Jul 2016)

19. Aru, martin, porte


----------



## roadrash (22 Jul 2016)

Stage 19.... Porte, Froome and Dan Martin


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2016)

19 Zakarin. Froome. Aru


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2016)

19 - Cummings, Rui Costa, Nibali


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2016)

I've just had a look at the jersey punditry picks, the KOM selections will be scoring a big fat zero. But some very interesting scoring scenarios could still play out as a result of the 3rd-5th standings in GC and the Points jerseys; one intermediate sprint in each of the 3 remaining stages plus the stage end in Paris. 
As Gregg would say, punditry doesn't get any better than this


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> I've just had a look at the jersey punditry picks, the KOM selections will be scoring a big fat zero. But some very interesting scoring scenarios could still play out as a result of the 3rd-5th standings in GC and the Points jerseys; one intermediate sprint in each of the 3 remaining stages plus the stage end in Paris.
> As Gregg would say, punditry doesn't get any better than this
> 
> View attachment 135676
> ...


un amuse boucle...
...one could wittily say....


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> un amuse boucle...
> ...one could wittily say....



one could get one's coat on one's way out


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2016)

Err, changing the double point stage to stage 19 didn't quite go as planned.

No points scored at all.


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Err, changing the double point stage to stage 19 didn't quite go as planned.
> 
> No points scored at all.



Let the moderator's log show that I initially had Bardet down in my picks but edited my post to change him for Froome. What a cock I am.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2016)

One of mine came 6th. Close but no cigar.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> Let the moderator's log show that I initially had Bardet down in my picks but edited my post to change him for Froome. What a cock I am.



I think the most fitting response to this would be



smutchin said:


> flair schmair


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> Let the moderator's log show that I initially had Bardet down in my picks but edited my post to change him for Froome. What a cock I am.



I am feeling similar. I had originally thought of Bardet then replaced him with Aru after the latter's surprisingly good mountain TT yesterday...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2016)

20 - Valverde, Alaphilippe, Nibali

It's 10 years since I was at the Tour the last time that Joux Plane was climbed; Floyd won the stage. Dick.


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jul 2016)

30 - Valverde, Froome, Nibali.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jul 2016)

20: Pantano, Martin (D.), Majka


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2016)

20. Froome, Porte, Martin D


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2016)

20 - Valverde Quintana Pantano


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> 20 - Valverde, Alaphilippe, Nibali
> 
> It's 10 years since I was at the Tour the last time that Joux Plane was climbed; Floyd won the stage. Dick.



https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2006/jul/21/tourdefrance2006.tourdefrance


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2016)

20 - Bardet Nibali Quintana


----------



## roadrash (23 Jul 2016)

Stage 20..... Froome, Valverde and Dan Martin


----------



## brommers (23 Jul 2016)

20. Aru, Meintjes, Quintana


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2016)

20. Pantano. Aru. Quintana


----------



## simo105 (23 Jul 2016)

20 froome quintana yates


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jul 2016)

I'm anticipating it being close at the top tonight.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2016)

Stage 20:
25 - me
20 - Crax, Monkey, Smutch, Irish
15 - Steve, Mosquito
0 - Roadrash, Brommers, Richiepoo, Simo, gk09

Totals:
605 - Mosquito
595 - Crax
575 - Steve, Monkey
525 - Roadrash
495 - Brommers, Richiepoo
485 - Smutch, Irish
455 - Simo
390 - me
355 - gk09


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> I'm anticipating it being close at the top tonight.


I've just had a look at the current scores in the jerseys competitions, and it's very interesting...

I could share if the top 4 punditeers want to get an overview - some final stage picking flair may be required @themosquitoking @Crackle @ItsSteveLovell @Flying_Monkey ?


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Stage 20:
> 25 - me
> 20 - Crax, Monkey, Smutch, Irish
> 15 - Steve
> ...


Wherte is Mosquitsmoking's score for today, or have I missed something?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> Wherte is Mosquitsmoking's score for today, or have I missed something?


It's deffo there


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> It's deffo there


Oh yeah, how queer


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> Oh yeah, how queer


Nice to know you got my back.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jul 2016)

@Marmion Lets see the current running totals is my vote.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> I've just had a look at the current scores in the jerseys competitions, and it's very interesting...
> 
> I could share if the top 4 punditeers want to get an overview - some final stage picking flair may be required @themosquitoking @Crackle @ItsSteveLovell @Flying_Monkey ?




IM ALL FLARE


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> @Marmion Lets see the current running totals is my vote.


If I could remember how to use the "spoiler" tab thingy I could use that I suppose...then if anyone didn't want to know they could ignore it


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> I've just had a look at the current scores in the jerseys competitions, and it's very interesting...
> 
> I could share if the top 4 punditeers want to get an overview - some final stage picking flair may be required @themosquitoking @Crackle @ItsSteveLovell @Flying_Monkey ?


I need kristoff to win in Paris I think, which he won't and to beat mossie king as well. I shall deliberate carefully and maybe sleep on it, perchance to dream, aye there's the rub....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> I need kristoff to win in Paris I think, which he won't and to beat mossie king as well. I shall deliberate carefully and maybe sleep, perchance to dream....


You're screwed matey


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> You're screwed matey


Oh yes, I missed one out, perhaps I am. Best young punditeer?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2016)

Spoiler: Spoiler thingy - do not open if you don't want to know top 4 jersey situation



Only joking. You'll have to wait til tomorrow. It's far too close to spoil it with a spoiler.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jul 2016)

We could just work it out ourselves if we could be bothered i suppose.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2016)

We were supposed to be doing La Course Feminine tomorrow as a punditry competition, but I forgot and now I can't be arsed scoring that as well at totalling the stage scores, jerseys and overall - so it's oot.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> I need kristoff to win in Paris I think, which he won't and to beat mossie king as well. I shall deliberate carefully and maybe sleep on it, perchance to dream, aye there's the rub....



I think you'll find @Marmion hath murder'd sleep by making you all worry about punditry...


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2016)

21. Kittel, Greipel, Kristoff.
Are they still in it?


----------



## simo105 (23 Jul 2016)

21 kristoff sagan mcclay


----------



## brommers (23 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> I've just had a look at the jersey punditry picks, the KOM selections will be scoring a big fat zero.


I think rich p and I will have to disagree with that assumption


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> I think rich p and I will have to disagree with that assumption


Indeed. You and richiepoo will score.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2016)

21 Sagan Coquard Kristoff


Hopefully the British guys (McLay and Sam Bennett) also get good places. Kittels legs might be lead after the last 4 days


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2016)

21 - The Beautiful Marcel, Sagan, Coquard


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jul 2016)

21: Kittel, Coquard, Greipel


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2016)

21 Kittel Degenkolb Kristoff


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> British ... Sam Bennett



He's Irish!


----------



## roadrash (24 Jul 2016)

Stage 21.... Kittel, Coquard and Greipel


----------



## Crackle (24 Jul 2016)

Kittel. Greipel. Kristoff


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Jul 2016)

21 - Coquard, Greipel, Sagan


----------



## brommers (24 Jul 2016)

21. Kit, Coq, Sag


----------



## SWSteve (24 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> He's Irish!




It's all the same to me


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It's all the same to me



Racist!


----------



## SWSteve (24 Jul 2016)

Froomepup having a cry on the Champs


----------



## SWSteve (24 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> Racist!




I would never have meant for it to come across this way.


----------



## Crackle (24 Jul 2016)

Majka shoved aside by bossy podium girl.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2016)

Bear with me chaps.

I'll do the stage first, then jerseys and the overall...it's close, so I am going to check, then check again.

Stage 21:
45 - Mosquito
40 - Crax, Richiepoo
35 - Simo
25 - Monkey, Roadrash
20 - Steve, Brommers, me
15 - Smutch
0 - Irish


----------



## SWSteve (24 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Bear with me chaps.
> 
> I'll do the stage first, then jerseys and the overall...it's close, so I am going to check, then check again.
> 
> ...




I think I've thrown it all away.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2016)

GC Jersey:
80 - Steve
70 - Brommers
55 - Mosquito, Crax, Monkey, Richiepoo, Roadrash, Simo, Smutch
35 - Irish, gk09
30 - me

KOM Jersey:
10 - Brommers, Richiepoo
0 - everyone else

Points Jersey:
75 - Steve, Simo
70 - Mosquito
60 - Richiepoo, Smutch
55 - Monkey
50 - Irish, me, gk09
45 - Crax
35 - Roadrash, Brommers

Jerseys totals:
155 - Steve
130 - Simo
125 - Mosquito, Richiepoo
115 - Brommers, Smutch
110 - Monkey
100 - Crax
90 - Roadrash
85 - Irish, gk09
80 - me


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2016)

And so, the final standings, time to reveal our Yellow Jersey winner.

It was a tight race, which went right down to the final stage/jersey competitions.

The 2016 Tour Punditry Champion is....

@themosquitoking 





A very close 2nd is @ItsSteveLovell 
And 3rd goes to @Crackle 

I really hope that the scores are all accurate, I even brought a calculator home with me this weekend rather than relying on my fingers, but if any errors are spotted please let me know.

Totals (stage score, jersey score)
775 - Mosquito (650, 125)
750 - Steve (595, 155)
735 - Crax (635, 100)
710 - Monkey (600, 110)
660 - Richiepoo (535, 125)
640 - Roadrash (550, 90)
630 - Brommers (515, 115)
620 - Simo (490, 130)
615 - Smutch (500, 115)
570 - Irish (485, 85)
490 - me (410, 80)
440 - gk09 (355, 85) DNF

Well done all


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Jul 2016)

I just actually cheered. Thank you so much @Marmion as ever for your stirling work.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> I just actually cheered. Thank you so much @Marmion as ever for your stirling work.


Just pray I havenae f*cked up the counting!


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> I just actually cheered. Thank you so much @Marmion as ever for your stirling work.


Well done The-quit-smoking, and a special sloppy wet kiss to Marmy for all his work. 
Thank God he hasn't got a life to distract him...


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Just pray I havenae f*cked up the counting!


Fingers crossed, like they have been for three weeks. I won't be checking the scores too hard but @Crackle and @ItsSteveLovell might want too.


----------



## SWSteve (24 Jul 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Fingers crossed, like they have been for three weeks. I won't be checking the scores too hard but @Crackle and @ItsSteveLovell might want too.



I'll have a goosey tomorrow when at work


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2016)

Next up on punditry is:
30th July - London GP Female
31st July - Ride London Classic


----------



## roadrash (24 Jul 2016)

Thanks again to @Marmion , i enjoyed that , congrats to @themosquitoking


----------



## Crackle (24 Jul 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Fingers crossed, like they have been for three weeks. I won't be checking the scores too hard but @Crackle and @ItsSteveLovell might want too.


Nah, seems ok. You were coming up fast and Steve was a better descender and Monkey crashed on the last stage.


----------



## simo105 (24 Jul 2016)

Nice one @Marmion for sorting this out! Well done @themosquitoking


----------



## SWSteve (24 Jul 2016)

Thanks @Marmion great work the last 3 weeks


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jul 2016)

I feel like the Adam Yates of punditry: in a podium place until about halfway and then just slipping off to stay in 4th place until the end.

Thanks, @Marmion ...


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2016)

I guess that makes me the Pierre Rolland of punditry - occasional flashes of brilliance hinting at what might have been, but ultimately disappointing.

Cheers, @Marmion - job well done. Only another few months of the season left to go...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> Only another few months of the season left to go...


Not long...
*July*
30th London GP Female
31st Ride London Classic <snigger>
*August*
6th, 7th, 10th The 'lympics road events
11th - 16th The 'lympics track events - 10 events being competed, not sure whether to include all or select events so open to comment and persuasion either way
20th - 11th September LaVuelta
* September*
20th August - 11th La Vuelta
(I may include 6th - 13th Tour of Britain but that would be a cross-over with the Vuelta so if someone else wants to volunteer...)
19th - 25th Eneco Tour
*October*
1st Il Lombardia
9th - 16th Worlds


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I feel like the Adam Yates of punditry...





smutchin said:


> I guess that makes me the Pierre Rolland of punditry...



I could be either Sam Bennett (Lantern Rouge) or Andre Greipel (won bugger all until the last stage)


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> 11th - 16th The 'lympics track events - 10 events being competed, not sure whether to include all or select events so open to comment and persuasion either way



Christ. I know even less about track cycling than I know about road cycling. Just put me down as Chris Hoy for everything.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> Christ. I know even less about track cycling than I know about road cycling. Just put me down as Chris Hoy for everything.


I reckon I might not bother with the track stuff. But it might get people to take an interest other than cheering for the Brits.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2016)

Forget the track and only one event at a time. Stage races especially. 
Humble etceteras...


----------



## brommers (25 Jul 2016)

Thanks @Marmion for all your hard work


----------



## brommers (25 Jul 2016)

@themosquitoking Well done


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2016)

Ride London Classique (as it now appears the women's race is called) - Pieters, Wild, Brand
Ride London Classic - Trentin, Colbrelli, McLay


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2016)

RideLondon
F - Cromwell, Wild, Barnes (H)
M - Swift, Greipel, Blythe


----------



## SWSteve (29 Jul 2016)

Le Classique de Londres

f: Cromwell, H Barnes, Wild
h: Blythe, Swifty, Greipel


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> f: Cromwell, H Barnes, Wild
> h: Blythe, Swifty, Greipel



TMN to me.


----------



## brommers (29 Jul 2016)

Cummings
Matthews
Stannard

Won't do the women's - know even less about them than the blokes


----------



## brommers (29 Jul 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Le Classique de Londres[/QUOTE


B*****ks Etienne


----------



## brommers (29 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> TMN to me.


Qu'est-ce que c'est?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> Qu'est-ce que c'est?


pah-pah-pah-pah pah-pah-pah-pah


----------



## SWSteve (29 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> TMN to me.




Whoops


----------



## SWSteve (29 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> pah-pah-pah-pah pah-pah-pah-pah




Je non comprende


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Je non comprende



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kxu5dKqEmZM


----------



## SWSteve (29 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kxu5dKqEmZM





C'etait pas bon. Je preferé

https://g.co/kgs/YeUoXc


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> C'etait pas bon. Je preferé
> 
> https://g.co/kgs/YeUoXc


Not a clue what you are typing, I don't understand French. Does the song you link to have the lyric "Qu'est-ce que c'est?" ?


----------



## SWSteve (30 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Not a clue what you are typing, I don't understand French. Does the song you link to have the lyric "Qu'est-ce que c'est?" ?




No, but they are French.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> No, but they are French.


We're in Lahndahn fella.


----------



## rich p (30 Jul 2016)

Men. Greipel, Matthews, Wippert

Women. Howling, Druyt, Wild


----------



## roadrash (30 Jul 2016)

Women......Wild, Cromwell and barnes

Men...... Greipel, swift, mathews


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2016)

Hard to believe the Classique did not capture the punditry imagination, only 5 entries

Scores:
35 - me
25 - the other 4 who entered
0 - Talking Heads


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Jul 2016)

Why wasn't the (World Tour) Classic San Sebastien a PTP instead of the (1HC) Ride London Classic?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Why wasn't the (World Tour) Classic San Sebastien a PTP instead of the (1HC) Ride London Classic?


Because I decided to include London, and nobody else decided to run a PTP for San Sebastien.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Because I decided to include London, and nobody else decided to run a PTP for San Sebastien.



You wouldn't be pissed off if other people ran PTP on this thread?


----------



## brommers (31 Jul 2016)

In defence of Marmion he did suggest that someone may like to do a PTP for the Tour of Britain which clashes with the Vuelta


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> You wouldn't be pissed off if other people ran PTP on this thread?


No, I think I said earlier in the thread that others should feel free to run other PTP events if they want; I also mentioned in the OP that I was open to changing events as there were clashing events and I had just made a decision - the reason for having London rather than San Sebatien was trying to include women's events where possible.

If anyone wants to run a PTP event not included or even wants to do the writing/numbers bit for events which are included I'm happy for that to happen. It would be good if the format developed, as it has this season with 3 picks per race/stage and also now 3 riders for jerseys and slightly amended points system. I'm always open to suggestions; more than happy to keep doing the writing/scoring/calendar but just as happy for others to give it a go. 

With the Olympics coming up it might be a chance for someone to run a track PTP, as I am currently only thinking of doing the road events. 

Likewise, the Tour of Britain might offer the opportunity to either follow current format or be a bit experimental for someone.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> No, I think I said earlier in the thread that others should feel free to run other PTP events if they want; I also mentioned in the OP that I was open to changing events as there were clashing events and I had just made a decision - the reason for having London rather than San Sebatien was trying to include women's events where possible.
> 
> If anyone wants to run a PTP event not included or even wants to do the writing/numbers bit for events which are included I'm happy for that to happen. It would be good if the format developed, as it has this season with 3 picks per race/stage and also now 3 riders for jerseys and slightly amended points system. I'm always open to suggestions; more than happy to keep doing the writing/scoring/calendar but just as happy for others to give it a go.
> 
> ...



Awesome. I was trying not to accidentally step on toes.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Awesome. I was trying not to accidentally step on toes.


It would be great to get more events and options for alternate formats; if you fancy doing one or more of the events listed let me know so we don't have two competition on the go at once!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2016)

Men's scoring:
Brommers, Rich and Roadrash scored 15
Me, Smutch and Steve scored zip

Not the best ever PTP event...


----------



## themosquitoking (31 Jul 2016)

Sorry for not showing up, i got drunk Friday and have been topping up ever since.


----------



## brommers (2 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> 6th, 7th, 10th The 'lympics road events


Is this a combined competition?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Is this a combined competition?


Probs,I haven't even looked at it yet. Might get round to it either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2016)

Olympic Punditry Competition will be RR and TT for Men and Women, with 3 picks per competition.
Points scored for top 5 - 35, 25, 20, 15, 10

Dates:
Men's road race - Sat, 6 Aug
Women's road race - Sun, 7 Aug
Women's time trial - Wed, 10 Aug
Men's time trial - Wed, 10 Aug


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2016)

If people want to do track PPP I'm willing to calculate and score, however will be in Florida so you'll have to wait for my return...

Edit, I'm thinking of these events (m/f):
Team sprint
Team pursuit 
Omnibus


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2016)

Mens RR
Mollema, Valverde, Dan Martin

Mens TT
Froome, Dumoulin T, Roglic

Womens RR
van der Breggen, Guarnier, Armitstead

Womens TT
Villumsen, Armstrong, Van Dijk


----------



## smutchin (4 Aug 2016)

Men's RR - Nibali, Valverde, Wellens
Women's RR - Van der Breggen, Vos, Guarnier
Men's TT - Dumoulin, Froome, Castroviejo
Women's TT - Van der Breggen, Villumsen, Armstrong


----------



## brommers (4 Aug 2016)

M RR Kruijswijk, Boasson Hagen, Yates
W RR Van der Breggen, Guarnier, Johansson
W TT Armstrong, Pooley, Longo Borghini
M TT Dumoulin, Froome, Roglič


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Aug 2016)

Men RR - Chaves, Rui Costa, Bardet (although I might regret leaving out GVA)
Women RR - Van der Breggen, Guarnier, Niewiadoma
Men TT - Fromedawg, Dumoulin, Ion Izagirre (I was going to go with Castroviejo but see that @smutchin has gone for him)
Women TT - Stevens, Brennauer, Villumsen


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> If people want to do track PPP I'm willing to calculate and score, however will be in Florida so you'll have to wait for my return...
> 
> Edit, I'm thinking of these events (m/f):
> Team sprint
> ...


OK dokes

Women
Team sprint - China, Russia, Australia
Team Pursuit - USA, GB, Australia
Omnibus - Trott, Hammer(time), Wild

Men
Team sprint - NZ, Germany, France
Team Pursuit - Switzerland, GB, Australia
Omnibus - Viviani, Cavendish, Gaviria


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2016)

I'm not going to be doing the track - too much effort, lack of knowledge or summink, but thanks Steve


----------



## roadrash (5 Aug 2016)

Mens RR....GVA, Valverde andDan Martin

Womens RR..... Van der Breggen, Guarnier and Johanson

Mens TT..... Dumoulin, Froome and Castroviejo

Women's TT ..... Van der Breggen, Armstrong and Pooley


----------



## Crackle (5 Aug 2016)

mens RR - Dan Martin, Nibali, GVA
Womens RR - Guarnier, Johansson, Van Der Breggen
Men's TT - Dumoulin, Izagirre, Kiriyenka
Women's TT - Kristin Arsmstrong, Van Dijk, Canuel

I know nothing about track so I'm out but thanks Steve.


----------



## SWSteve (5 Aug 2016)

RR
Men's: Yates, Valverde, Uran
Women's: Johannsen, Guarnier, Armitstead (more hope than expectation)

Track will be posted shortly


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> RR
> Armitstead (more hope than expectation)


Hope that she'll be at the right place at the right time?


----------



## SWSteve (5 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Hope that she'll be at the right place at the right time?



Hope that she'll get round the course without getting decked


----------



## smutchin (5 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> (although I might regret leaving out GVA)



People who I suspect I might well end up regretting leaving out:
Alaphilippe
Rui Costa
GVA
EBH
Dan Martin
Wout Poels
Kwiatkowski 
Mollema

What I think I'm saying is that it will be a very open race.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> People who I suspect I might well end up regretting leaving out:
> Alaphilippe
> Rui Costa
> GVA
> ...


Aye, a lot of different scenarios could play out and the course suits so many different riders depending on those scenarios. I bet it ends up a sprint finish


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> If people want to do track PPP I'm willing to calculate and score, however will be in Florida so you'll have to wait for my return...
> 
> Edit, I'm thinking of these events (m/f):
> Team sprint
> ...



Keirin?


----------



## 400bhp (6 Aug 2016)

Men RR - Aru, Rosa, Amador
Women RR - Ferrand, Stevens, Guarnier


----------



## Archie (6 Aug 2016)

Mens RR - Nibali, Valverde, Dan Martin.
Womens RR - soon

Don't think I'll be doing track, sorry Steve.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2016)

Scores update after men's RR

35 - @roadrash @Crackle
15 - @User
0 - @rich p @smutchin @brommers @ItsSteveLovell @400bhp @Archie and me

FYI I am not "liking" posts to let you know I have got the picks, as I plan to update race by race rather than recording picks for all 4 races in a oner, so if I have missed anyone's picks just let me know!


----------



## Archie (6 Aug 2016)

Womens RR - Guarnier, Neff, Johansson.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Aug 2016)

Women's RR scores:
60 - @roadrash @Crackle @User @brommers 
35 - @rich p @smutchin @ItsSteveLovell and me
25 - @Archie 
0 - @400bhp 

Totals after road races:
95 - roadrash and Crax
75 - Irish
60 - brommers
35 - richiepoo, smutch, Steve and me
25 - Archie
0 - 400bhp


----------



## SWSteve (8 Aug 2016)

Track PPP medals dates etc. 

Same as before top 5 places score, scores are: 35,25,20,15,10

Men's events (medals days)
Team pursuit 12th
Team Sprint 11th
Omnium 15th

Women's events (medals days)
Team pursuit 13th
Team sprint 12th
Omnium 16th

Can all predictions be in by 12:00GMT on 11th August. I'm on holiday until 25th August, but will compile scores upon return. There's a spreadsheet on my employers computer that shall be updated...


----------



## SWSteve (8 Aug 2016)

My predictions

Men's
Pursuit: GB AUS NZ
sprint: NZ NETHERLANDS GER
Omnibus: Gaviria, Cav, Viviani

Women's
Pursuit: USA GB AUS
SPRINT CHINA GER AUS
OMNIUM: trott hammer Berthon


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Aug 2016)

Right i'm really busy at work right now and have no idea when all this is happening and will forget to pundit beforehand, For any team event put me down for GB, Aus and Germany and for individual events any or all Brits competing. I'm not particularly nationalistic but i am very tired and confused.
Edit: i changed NZ to Aus, i can't be bothered with more than two caps in a row.


----------



## SWSteve (8 Aug 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Right i'm really busy at work right now and have no idea when all this is happening and will forget to pundit beforehand, For any team event put me down for GB, Aus and Germany and for individual events any or all Brits competing. I'm not particularly nationalistic but i am very tired and confused.
> Edit: i changed NZ to Aus, i can't be bothered with more than two caps in a row.




Okay. I'm currently in the pre-flight hotel. I'll record when back in Blighty


----------



## Archie (10 Aug 2016)

Womens TT - van der Breggen, Villumsen, Stevens
Mens TT - Doumolin, Froome, Kiryienka,


----------



## SWSteve (10 Aug 2016)

Can't remember if I posted or not re: TT
MENS
Froome Martin Dumoulin
WOMENS
Van Dijk, Van Der Breggen, Armstrong

Edit, van Der Breggen out, Evelyn Stevens in. Sorry, Marm


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2016)

Apologies for the delay in posting score updates, been a bit busy with "stuff"

Women's TT scores
55 - smutch, roadrash
50 - richiepoo, crax, Steve
45 - brommers
20 - Irish, Archie
0 - me

Men's TT scores
60 - smutch, roadrash
45 - richiepoo, brommers, me, Irish, Archie, Steve
25 - crax

And that means the Olympic road gold goes to....

@roadrash 




2nd is @Crackle
3rd is shared between @brommers and @smutchin 

Overall scores:
210 - roadrash
170 - crax
150 - brommers, smutch
140 - Irish
130 - Steve, richiepoo
90 - Archie
80 - me

Next up for punditry is the Vuelta.
Jerseys - GC, Mountains, Points
Scoring same as the Tour.


----------



## roadrash (12 Aug 2016)

whoop whoop , olympic gold,


----------



## brommers (12 Aug 2016)

roadrash said:


> whoop whoop , olympic gold,


Are you going to keep that profile picture for 4 years?


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2016)

I'm gutted. I done my best but it just weren't good enough on the day.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm gutted. I done my best but it just weren't good enough on the day.


Did you give it your all, did you have nothing left to give and did you leave it all out on the road? Were you fully committed, and had your training programme gone to plan? How many sacrifices have you made?


----------



## SWSteve (12 Aug 2016)

Unfortunately I ce out of the blocks too slowly, and couldn't quite pick it up at the end. Let's hope form continues into the attack events


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Did you give it your all, did you have nothing left to give and did you leave it all out on the road? Were you fully committed, and had your training programme gone to plan? How many sacrifices have you made?


One lamb and a couple of kids...


----------



## brommers (14 Aug 2016)

Wasn't sure where to post this, but the Tour de France is a race I've heard of.
Certain swimmers are using a technique called 'cupping' to enhance performance and for further proof that it works, is shown in the picture below. The chap apparently won a prize in a race in France (hence my posting it here), for being able to ride uphill better than anyone else. You can see evidence of cupping clearly showing through his jersey.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Aug 2016)

Here's something to get you all in the mood for the coming weekend, and perhaps inspire your pundit picks

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTpWM5Qhb5I


----------



## brommers (18 Aug 2016)

Vuelta
GC - Froome, Contador, M A Lopez
Points - Gilbert, Drucker, Gerrans
KOM - Atapuma, S Sanchez, L L Sanchez


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Aug 2016)

Bonus Stages for the Vuelta:
3, 8, 10, 14, 19


----------



## smutchin (18 Aug 2016)

Vuelta

GC: Contador, Chaves, M.A.Lopez
KOM: S.Yates, Carthy, Quintana
Points: Chaves, Kruijswijk, Valverde

Stage 1: Movistar, Etixx, Sky
Stage 2: Gerrans, Sbaragli, Arndt
Stage 3: Barguil, Valverde, Gilbert


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2016)

GC Froome, Quintana, Kruisjwiik
Points Valverde Brambilla Terpstra
KOM Yates, de Gendt, Teejay van G


----------



## brommers (18 Aug 2016)

TTT
Movistar
Sky
BMC


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Aug 2016)

GC Contador, Quintana, Kruisjwiik
Points Gerrans Brambilla Terpstra
KOM Yates, de Gendt, Valverde


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2016)

TTT
BMC, Orica, Ettix


----------



## Crackle (19 Aug 2016)

Vuelta

GC -Contador, Kruijswijk, Talansky
KOM - Yates, Barguil, Chaves
Points - Kruijswijk, Fernandez, Meintjes

ttt - Movistar, Orica, BMC


----------



## brommers (19 Aug 2016)

Stage 2
Bonifazio
Felline
Sbaragli


----------



## roadrash (19 Aug 2016)

G.C ... Quintana, Contador and Froome
K,O,M... Yates, Valverde and Quinta
Points.... Yates, Chaves and Kruisjwiik
T.T.T... B.M.C, Orica and Movistar


----------



## brommers (19 Aug 2016)

Will @roadrash be able swap the gold medal  for the red jersey? Bring it on!


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Talansky


----------



## Crackle (19 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


>


I reckon it's a double bluff.

Also, I don't have a clue.


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> I reckon it's a double bluff.
> 
> Also, I don't have a clue.


Neither do I but if Talansky's in with a GC shout I'll eat your dog's hat


----------



## Crackle (19 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Neither do I but if Talansky's in with a GC shout I'll eat your dog's hat


Ah yes, I seem to have put him down for GC. It's possible I didn't mean to do that, or it's possible I fooled myself with a bit of clever circular thinking. However, the prospect of you eating the dog's hat now has me rooting for Talansky, so the pick stays.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2016)

I'm off to buy a hat for both my dogs...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2016)

GC - Contador, Lopez, Chaves
KOM - Fraile, Pardilla, S. Yates
Points - Goncalves, Valverde, Contador
TTT - Movistar, EQS, Astana

Reminder to @User to pick TTT selections.

Only 7 punditeers so far have entered - roll up, roll up... new punditeers welcome.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Reminder to @User to pick TTT selections.


Cross posted with @User - selections registered.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2016)

I have forgotten to bring score sheets home with me but have scribbled down TTT selections, so will acknowledge by "likes" later in the week


----------



## smutchin (19 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Neither do I but if Talansky's in with a GC shout I'll eat your dog's hat



I thought about Talansky. He's hardly raced all year so will have fresher legs than most. And it's the Vuelta, so bizarre results are to be expected...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> I thought about Talansky. He's hardly raced all year so will have fresher legs than most. And it's the Vuelta, so bizarre results are to be expected...


There's "bizarre" and there's Talansky.


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Aug 2016)

TTT - BMC, Orica, SKY


----------



## smutchin (20 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> There's "bizarre" and there's Talansky.



Like I said, I _thought_ about Talansky... but then I made my picks elsewhere.


----------



## Archie (20 Aug 2016)

GC - Froome, Contador, Quintana
KOM - Dombrowski, Brambilla, Bakelants
Points - Valverde, Sammy Sanchez,De Gendt

TTT Sky, Movistar, Orica


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Aug 2016)

Scores after TTT - well done to @Archie on 1st, 2nd and 3rd (which I suppose is a spoiler given his picks are just above the scores!)

60 - Archie
55 - brommers, Irish
50 - smutch, mosquito
45 - crax, roadrash
30 - rich
25 - me

If I have missed anyone else just let me know but it looks like only 9 of us taking part


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Aug 2016)

2 - Arndt, Bonifazio, Sbaragli


----------



## roadrash (20 Aug 2016)

Stage 2... Nikias Arndt., Luka Mezgec and Tosh Van der Sande


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2016)

2. Thwaites, Sbaragli, Bonifazzio


----------



## Archie (21 Aug 2016)

Stage 2 - Meersman, Arndt, Bonifazio.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Aug 2016)

2- Arndt, Bonifazio, Mezgec


----------



## Crackle (21 Aug 2016)

2. Arndt, Mezgec, Bonifaazio


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Aug 2016)

I'm sitting out this one.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Aug 2016)

25 points to @User and @Archie 

Scores update tomorrow, I have a pile of ironing to do...

3 - Valverde, Chaves, Moreno


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> 25 points to @User and @Archie
> 
> Scores update tomorrow, I have a pile of ironing to do...
> 
> 3 - Valverde, Chaves, Moreno


Bri-nylon doesn't need ironing - HTH


----------



## Crackle (21 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Bri-nylon doesn't need ironing - HTH


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Aug 2016)

3 - Valverde, Kwiatkowski, TVG


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2016)

3. Brambilla, Yates, Carthy


----------



## roadrash (22 Aug 2016)

Stage 3..... Chaves, Kwiatkowski and Valverde


----------



## brommers (22 Aug 2016)

3. Gilbert, Yates, Terpstra


----------



## Archie (22 Aug 2016)

Stage 3 - De Gendt, Brambilla, Rolland.


----------



## Crackle (22 Aug 2016)

3. Contador, Kruijswijck, Yates


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2016)

4. Carthy, De Gendt, Rolland


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Aug 2016)

4 - same as stage 3

No scores tonight again, just spent 8 hours in A&E with younger Marmionette (all is well, just cannae face scoring)


----------



## smutchin (22 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> just spent 8 hours in A&E with younger Marmionette (all is well, just cannae face scoring)



Sorry to hear that - even if all is well, 8 hours in A&E doesn't sound like a best way to spend an evening.


----------



## smutchin (22 Aug 2016)

Stage 4 - Valverde, S.Yates, Gilbert


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Aug 2016)

Same as. 4 - Valverde, Yates, Gilbert.


----------



## brommers (22 Aug 2016)

4. Froome, Valverde, Frank


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2016)

I'm going for flair-ish picks for the Vuelta which may explain my lousy punditry. 
I just need to come up with an explanation why I was rubbish at the Tour now.


----------



## Archie (23 Aug 2016)

Stage 4 - Valverde, Chavez, Quintana.


----------



## roadrash (23 Aug 2016)

Stage 4.... Valverde, Froome and Yates


----------



## Crackle (23 Aug 2016)

4. Four, fore - Brambilla, Chaves, Fernandez (there was something in the air tonight.....)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Aug 2016)

Been another one of those days, just in the door - scores carry-over again I'm afraid 

Stage 5 - Gilbert, Stybar, Goncalves


----------



## brommers (23 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Been another one of those days, just in the door - scores carry-over again I'm afraid


TBH I don't think you've got much scoring to do


----------



## smutchin (23 Aug 2016)

Stage 5 - Bonifazio, Keukeleire, Battaglin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> TBH I don't think you've got much scoring to do


I'm hoping not, haven't seen any of the racing the past 2 days so not really aware of current situation. Will hopefully catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Archie (24 Aug 2016)

Stage 5 - Meersman, Bonifazio, Van Genechten.


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2016)

Meersman, Drucker, Van De Sande


----------



## roadrash (24 Aug 2016)

Stage 5... Kwiatkowski, Meersman and Bonifazio


----------



## brommers (24 Aug 2016)

5. Drucker, Gerrans and Sbaragli


----------



## Crackle (24 Aug 2016)

5. Meersmann, Boniface, Van Der Sander


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Aug 2016)

I think i might have forgotten to pundit for today. Probably would have scored a big fat zero anyway. This race is unpunditable.


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Aug 2016)

6 - Gilbert, Valverde, Matthews


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Aug 2016)

Right, that's me caught up with registering all the pundit picks up til stage 6, I'll do the adding up tomorrow. It doesnae take long to build up, and I'm glad there's only 9 of us!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Aug 2016)

6 - Bilbao, Fraile, Losada


----------



## smutchin (25 Aug 2016)

6 - Gilbert, Valverde, Felline


----------



## Archie (25 Aug 2016)

Stage 6 - Gilbert, Battaglin, Valverde.


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2016)

Stage 6..... Valverde, Gilbert and Chaves


----------



## brommers (25 Aug 2016)

6. Meintjes, Gilbert, S. Sanchez


----------



## brommers (25 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Bilbao, Fraile, Losada


3 towns on the route?


----------



## Crackle (25 Aug 2016)

6: Haas, Rolland, Fernandez


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2016)

6. Gilbert, Kwiat, LL Sanchez


----------



## brommers (25 Aug 2016)

Losada is very close to today's route, as is Valverde!


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Aug 2016)

Just had a little check of the scores from today and if what i think we collectively got is correct i am now slightly unsure if this race is unpunditable or if we have just slipped back into the grove of being a little bit shoot at this.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2016)

Scores after stage 6:
125 - richiepoo
110 - Archie, roadrash, Irish
95 - smutch
80 - mosquito
70 - crax
65 - me
55 - brommers

Hopefully I'll get back on track with daily updates from now on!


----------



## Crackle (25 Aug 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Just had a little check of the scores from today and if what i think we collectively got is correct i am now slightly unsure if this race is unpunditable or if we have just slipped back into the grove of being a little bit shoot at this.


Well Rich is winning so the world is all upside down.


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Well Rich is winning so the world is all upside down.


Damn right!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2016)

7 - Arndt, Sbaragli, Van der Sande


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Just had a little check of the scores from today and if what i think we collectively got is correct i am now slightly unsure if this race is unpunditable or if we have just slipped back into the grove of being a little bit shoot at this.


The odds for stage 7 are bonkers, which I think reflects just how unpunditable it is. Arndt started at 25/1 for tomorrow's stage (now at 16/1*). Meersman is favourite at 9/2, Felline is next at 8/1, then Valverde at 14/1. Bet365 prices.

*Now at 12/1 - I think someone has realised their error!


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Aug 2016)

6 - Arndt, Kwiatkowski, TVG.


----------



## smutchin (26 Aug 2016)

7 - Van Der Sande, Drucker, Meersman


----------



## brommers (26 Aug 2016)

7. de Gendt, Brambilla, Valverde


----------



## roadrash (26 Aug 2016)

Stage 7..... Meersman, Valverde and Felline


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2016)

7. Meersman, LL Sanchez, Gilbert


----------



## Archie (26 Aug 2016)

Stage 7 - De Gendt, Arndt, Gilbert.


----------



## Crackle (26 Aug 2016)

7. Meersman, Haas, Stybar

A finger in every pie


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2016)

Stage 7 scoring:
15 - brommers, Irish, roadrash
10 - richiepoo, Archie
0 - everyone else

Overall update:
135 - richiepoo
125 - Irish, roadrash
120 - Archie
95 - smutch
80 - mosquito
70 - crax, brommers
65 - me


----------



## roadrash (26 Aug 2016)

Stage 8....... Froome, Quintana and Valverde


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2016)

The unpunditable Vuelta continues






Chaves, Carthy, Huzarski


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> The unpunditable Vuelta continues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not unpredictable, we're rubbish. I belive i have pointed this out before.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> It's not unpredictable, we're rubbish. I belive i have pointed this out before.


There is a difference between unpredictable and unpunditable.


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> There is a difference between unpredictable and unpunditable.


Yes, but not much. Either we have a clue or we don't. Don't get me wrong, i want to win the veulta as it'll mean i've wrapped up punditing for all the grand tours, i just feel like we should be doing better as a group. When was the last time one of us picked a stage winner? We all need to go and take a long hard look at ourselves in the mirror.


----------



## brommers (26 Aug 2016)

I think that the teams and the riders are just as clueless as us who's going to win the next stage.


----------



## Archie (26 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Stage 7 scoring:
> 15 - brommers, Irish, roadrash
> 0 - everyone else


Me and Rich got 4th.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2016)

Archie said:


> Me and Rich got 4th.


I'll have a look again tomorrow and amend


----------



## smutchin (27 Aug 2016)

8 - Froome, Chaves, Atapuma


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Aug 2016)

That is disturbing.


----------



## brommers (27 Aug 2016)

8. Chavez, Froome and Yates


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2016)

8. Chavez, Froomedawg, Quintana


----------



## Archie (27 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'll have a look again tomorrow and amend


Alrighty. 

Stage 8 - Froome, Chavez, Meintjes.


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Aug 2016)

8 - Froome, Quintana, Chavez


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2016)

Archie said:


> Alrighty.


Amended. And own wrist slapped for not paying attention and shite scoring due to eating a burger at the same time as adding up.


----------



## Crackle (27 Aug 2016)

8. Chavez, Froome, Fernandez


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Yes, but not much. Either we have a clue or we don't. Don't get me wrong, i want to win the veulta as it'll mean i've wrapped up punditing for all the grand tours, i just feel like we should be doing better as a group. When was the last time one of us picked a stage winner? We all need to go and take a long hard look at ourselves in the mirror.


And today there was no scoring.


----------



## smutchin (27 Aug 2016)

I probably deserve to have points _deducted_ for picking Atapuma.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> I probably deserve to have points _deducted_ for picking Atapuma.


I considered it


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2016)

Given that today was a double point stage and nobody scored anything I shall include a double point stage later on - not sure when, but I'll let you all know in advance; any suggestions/recommendations will be welcome - remaining double point stages so far are 10, 14, 19


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2016)

I have just checked the odds on Bet365 for tomorrow's stage and it ably demonstrates just how unpunditable this Vuelta is. Crazy.


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Aug 2016)

9 - Moreno, E Chaves, Yates.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2016)

9 - Devenyes, Goncalves, Mamykin (I claim flair pick of the decade)


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2016)

9. Teejay, Fraile, De Ghent


----------



## roadrash (28 Aug 2016)

Stage 9........ De Ghent, Brambilla and quintana


----------



## brommers (28 Aug 2016)

9. Terpstra, Arndt, LL Sanchez


----------



## Crackle (28 Aug 2016)

9. Terpstra, Haas, Sicard


----------



## Archie (28 Aug 2016)

Stage 9 - Bakelants, Arroyo, Carthy


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Aug 2016)

Stage 9 scores
20 - me
10 - brommers
0 - everyone else

@smutchin I couldn't find a pick for stage 9 from you - was it a self imposed punishment for picking Atapuma yesterday?  Or have I missed it?

Totals after stage 9:
135 - richiepoo
125 - Irish, roadrash
120 - Archie
95 - smutch
85 - me
80 - brommers, mosquito
70 - crax


----------



## smutchin (28 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> @smutchin I couldn't find a pick for stage 9 from you - was it a self imposed punishment for picking Atapuma yesterday?  Or have I missed it?



I just forgot. I remembered while I was out on my bike this morning but by the time I got home it would have been taking the piss to submit a prediction. 

I probably would have scored zero today anyway.


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Aug 2016)

10 - Quintana, Valverde, Contador.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Aug 2016)

Stage 10 is double points

10 - Gesink, Pardilla, TVG


----------



## brommers (28 Aug 2016)

Arndt was one of my picks today. Do I get any points for picking last?


----------



## brommers (28 Aug 2016)

10. Froome, Quintana, Yates


----------



## Archie (28 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Arndt was one of my picks today. Do I get any points for picking last?


I refer the right honourable gentleman to my colleagues previous comment. 



smutchin said:


> I probably deserve to have points _deducted_ for picking Atapuma.


----------



## Archie (28 Aug 2016)

Sammy says it's a GC day tomorrow. Why would I disagree with his analysis? 

Stage 10 - Quintana, Froome, Contador.


----------



## smutchin (29 Aug 2016)

10 - Quintana, Valverde, Yates


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2016)

Breakaway or not! Hmmm.
10. Carthy, Fraile, Quintana


----------



## Crackle (29 Aug 2016)

10 Quintana. Talansky. Froome.


----------



## roadrash (29 Aug 2016)

Stage 10.... Quintana, Froome and Contador


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Aug 2016)

Stage 10:
80 - roadrash, Archie, brommers, crax
70 - richiepoo
60 - smutch, mosquito
40 - me
0 - Irish

Totals update:
205 - roadrash, richiepoo
200 - Archie
160 - brommers
155 - smutch
150 - crax
140 - mosquito
125 - me, Irish (flair lads at the back)


----------



## brommers (30 Aug 2016)

11. Formolo, Latour, Sicard


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2016)

Stage 11... Quintana, Froome and De Ghendt


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2016)

11.Formolo, Tejay VGardening-Leave, Fraile

Actually, not a bleedin' clue


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Aug 2016)

Stage 11 - bankers, Quintana, Froome. Flair, Yates (yes, i know. i need to work on that).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2016)

11 - Hermans, Bennett, Frank


----------



## brommers (30 Aug 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> bankers, Quintana, Froome. Flair, Yates (yes, i know. i need to work on that).


I can't see this being a GC win - the climb is not long enough - would need to be within 2 minutes of the breakaway IMO.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2016)

Just a reminder that the Tour of Britain starts this weekend coming, so if anyone wants to run a Punditry competition now would be quite a good time to alert others of your intention...


----------



## smutchin (31 Aug 2016)

11 - Zeits, Carthy, Fraile


----------



## Archie (31 Aug 2016)

Stage 11 - Teuns, LL Sanchez, Valverde.


----------



## SWSteve (31 Aug 2016)

It would appear I could still win the Vuelta punditry.

I've put together the scores for the track competitions. Sorry about the delay, a major holiday which was basically the duration of the Olympics, followed by not being at work where the log was kept meant I couldn't score....until now. 

There were only 3 of us, and we scored:
@ItsSteveLovell 380
@User 365
@Marmion 335

If you entered but I missed it due to meeting Mickey Mouse, let me know and I'll give you a score. 

I won't be able to do ToB sorry, it's a ridiculously busy week


----------



## Crackle (31 Aug 2016)

11. brambila, Vroome Froome, Quintana


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2016)

Stage 11:
45 - roadrash, crax, mosquito
15 - Archie
0 - richiepoo, brommers, smutch, me, Irish

Overall:
250 - roadrash
215 - Archie
205 - richiepoo
195 - crax
185 - mosquito
160 - brommers
155 - smutch
125 - me, Irish


----------



## themosquitoking (31 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> I can't see this being a GC win - the climb is not long enough - would need to be within 2 minutes of the breakaway IMO.


Ahem.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2016)

12 - Frank, Bilbao, Devenyns


----------



## brommers (31 Aug 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Ahem.


Fair enough


----------



## brommers (31 Aug 2016)

12. Kennaugh, Yates, Talansky


----------



## brommers (31 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Just a reminder that the Tour of Britain starts this weekend coming, so if anyone wants to run a Punditry competition now would be quite a good time to alert others of your intention...





ItsSteveLovell said:


> I won't be able to do ToB sorry, it's a ridiculously busy week



I will do this. Please all you pundits out there if you want me to run with it.


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2016)

12. Felline, Gilbert, Meersman


----------



## themosquitoking (1 Sep 2016)

12 - Felline, Gilbert, Moser


----------



## smutchin (1 Sep 2016)

12 - LL Sanchez, Moser, Yates


----------



## Archie (1 Sep 2016)

Stage 12 - Devenyns, LL Sanchez, Stybar.


----------



## roadrash (1 Sep 2016)

Stage 12,,,, Meersman , Felline and Yates


----------



## Crackle (1 Sep 2016)

12. Frank, Gilbert, Stybar


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Sep 2016)

Stage 12:
15 - roadrash, mosquito, roadrash
5 - smutch, Archie

I'll not bother updating totals tonight.


----------



## themosquitoking (1 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Stage 12:
> 15 - roadrash
> 5 - smutch, Archie
> 
> I'll not bother updating totals tonight.


Lol. i love the fact our crappiness makes this easy for you.


----------



## SWSteve (1 Sep 2016)

13 Martin Yate's Kennaugh


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Stage 12:
> 15 - roadrash
> 5 - smutch, Archie
> 
> I'll not bother updating totals tonight.


I'm not sure how the scoring works but does Felline coming 3rd not score summink?


----------



## Crackle (1 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm not sure how the scoring works but does Felline coming 3rd not score summink?


And Mozzie too.


----------



## smutchin (2 Sep 2016)

13 - Meersman, Reza, Drucker


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Sep 2016)

13 Kennaugh, Gilbert, Yates


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2016)

I'll check picks/scores for yesterday after today's stage.

13 - Molard, Zeits, Warbasse


----------



## Crackle (2 Sep 2016)

13. Bakelants. Rolland. Stybar


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2016)

13. Gilbert, LLS, De Gendt


----------



## brommers (2 Sep 2016)

smutchin said:


> Reza


He crashed out on day 10


----------



## brommers (2 Sep 2016)

13. Van de Sande, Bouet, Devenyns


----------



## roadrash (2 Sep 2016)

Stage 13.... Meersman, Yates and Drucker


----------



## brommers (2 Sep 2016)

I will be running a ProTour Punditry game for the Tour of Britain
Same rules as Vuelta:
1 pick per jersey GC, KoM, Points. 25, 20, 15, 10 and 5
3 picks per stage. 25, 20, 15, 10 and 5
Double points for stage 6 at Haytor

Regulars and new players welcome


----------



## Archie (2 Sep 2016)

Stage 13 - Gilbert, Felline, LL Sanchez.


----------



## smutchin (2 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> I will be running a ProTour Punditry game for the Tour of Britain



Good man. I won't be joining in though - I'm away from the middle of next week and too busy to think about it on top of the Vuelta (although, to be fair, in both cases I'd probably score the same number of points by just selecting names at random).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm not sure how the scoring works but does Felline coming 3rd not score summink?


Update, you and mosquito had Felline.

One problem with poor punditry is I switch off sometimes


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> I will be running a ProTour Punditry game for the Tour of Britain
> Same rules as Vuelta:
> 1 pick per jersey GC, KoM, Points. 25, 20, 15, 10 and 5
> 3 picks per stage. 25, 20, 15, 10 and 5
> ...


Cheers brommers.

GC - Poels, Dumoulin, Gallopin
KOM - Mark Stewart, House, McEvoy
Points - Debusschere, Viviani, Gallopin

Stage 1 - Cav, Greipel, Viviani


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2016)

14 - Quintana, Froome, Gesink

I haven't even looked at today's stage pundit picks - is it worth it? Has anyone pulled out a flair pick?


----------



## roadrash (2 Sep 2016)

TOUR OF BRITAIN

GC.... Dan Martin, Tom Dumoulin and Nico Roche
K.O.M....Wout Powells, Nathan House and Dan Martin
POINTS....Mark Cavendish,Elia Vivianni and Ben swift

Stage 1... Cav, Greipel and Swift


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> I haven't even looked at today's stage pundit picks - is it worth it? Has anyone pulled out a flair pick?


Highly bleedin unlikely. I'd wait and see if someone whinges like I did yesterday


----------



## roadrash (2 Sep 2016)

Stage 14....Quintana, Froome and Valverde


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2016)

14. Froome, Yates, Quintana


----------



## brommers (2 Sep 2016)

14. Froome, Yates and De Gendt


----------



## smutchin (3 Sep 2016)

14 - Froome, Quintana, Carthy


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Sep 2016)

14 - Froome, Quintana, Yates.


----------



## brommers (3 Sep 2016)

*ToB*
GC - Poels, Martin D, Dumoulin,
KoM - Zabel, Visconti, Pearson
Points - Gallopin, Debusschere, TGH
Stage 1 - Cav, DVP, McLay


----------



## Archie (3 Sep 2016)

Stage 14 - Froome, Quintana, Yates.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Sep 2016)

ToB tomorrow, right?


----------



## SWSteve (3 Sep 2016)

Vuelta
Froome 
Meijentes
Contador


----------



## brommers (3 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> ToB tomorrow, right?


Yes, starts about 11am


----------



## brommers (3 Sep 2016)

Don't forget the Tour of Britain guys


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2016)

Forgot to pick today but I wouldn't have gesst right anyhow.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2016)

No scores today, I am ever so slightly p*ssed - mostly due to a couple of wee bets H2H on the Vuelta stage and another bet on Forfar Athletic winning. I don't think the bottle of wine in the fridge will help my counting skills, but I'll go and find out...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2016)

15 - Mamykin, Montfort, Fraile


----------



## smutchin (4 Sep 2016)

15 - Geniez, Fraile, Zeits


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Sep 2016)

15 - Fraile, Brambilla, E Chaves.


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2016)

Stage 15.... Fraile, Frome and Quintana


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2016)

15. rolland, talansky, quintana


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2016)

15. Lagutin, Brambilla, De La Cruz


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2016)

TOB

GC. Poels, TGH, Dan Martin
Points. Viviani, Gallopin, Cavendish
kom TGH, Cummings, Gasparroto

Stage1 - Cav, Viviani, Ewan
Stage2 - Gaspararroto, Poels, Martin
Stage 3 - Cav, Greipel, Ewan
Stage 4 - Gallopin, McClay, Downing
Stage 5 - Debuscherre, Rowsell, martens
Stage 6 - Poels, martin, TGH
Stage 7a - Dumoulin, Martin (T), Wiggins
Stage 7b - Cav, Ewan, Viviani
Stage 8 - Greipel, Cav, Viviani

And that, bar the Vuelta, marks the end of my punditry for this year. I look forward to the Classics


----------



## brommers (4 Sep 2016)

15. Peraud, Konig, Scarponi


----------



## brommers (4 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> And that, bar the Vuelta, marks the end of my punditry for this year. I look forward to the Classics


Hang on. Not quite yet. Stage 8?


----------



## SWSteve (4 Sep 2016)

ToB
GC Poels, D.Martin, Dennis
KOM Martin, Izaguirre, Tao GH
Points: Greipel, Cav, Ewan

1 Cav, Viviani, Ewan


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> Hang on. Not quite yet. Stage 8?


Duly added


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> 15 - Mamykin, Montfort, Fraile


Christ I must have been well p*ssed!!


----------



## Archie (4 Sep 2016)

Stage 15 - froome, Quintana, contador.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2016)

Stage 13 - nobody scored

Stage 14 (double points stage):
50 - me
10 - richiepoo, Archie, mosquito, brommers

Overall:
265 - roadrash
230 - richiepoo, Archie
210 - mosquito
195 - crax
175 - me
170 - brommers
160 - smutch
125 - Irish
0 - Stevewhojoinedlate


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Given that today was a double point stage and nobody scored anything I shall include a double point stage later on - not sure when, but I'll let you all know in advance; any suggestions/recommendations will be welcome - remaining double point stages so far are 10, 14, 19


Stage 17 will be a double point stage. 
If nobody scores again I'll not be doing another one!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2016)

Stage 15:
30 - richiepoo
25 - mosquito
20 - roadrash, Archie, crax
0 - me, brommers, smutch, Irish

Totals:
285 - roadrash
260 - richiepoo
250 - Archie
235 - mosquito
215 - crax
175 - me
170 - brommers
160 - smutch
125 - Irish


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2016)

16.Meersman, Arndt, Drucker


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2016)

Stage16..... Meersman, Drucker and Rolland


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2016)

T.O.B ..Stage 2..... Dan Martin, Poels and Stannard


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Sep 2016)

16 - Druncker, Arndst, TVG


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2016)

16 - Arndt, Meersman, Felline


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2016)

ToB stage 2 - Swift, Gasparotto, Dumoulin


----------



## smutchin (5 Sep 2016)

16 - Meersman, Drucker, Van Der Sande


----------



## Archie (5 Sep 2016)

VaE Stage 16 - Arndt, Van Genechten, Meersman.


----------



## brommers (5 Sep 2016)

ToB totals
Roadrash 25
Marmion, Steve and Crackle 20
Brommers 0


----------



## brommers (5 Sep 2016)

16. All flair picks (they always are according to the results)
Stybar
Eiking
Sbaragli


----------



## Crackle (5 Sep 2016)

16. meersman, arndt, bennatti


----------



## brommers (5 Sep 2016)

TOB 2
Roche, Martin D, Izagirre


----------



## SWSteve (5 Sep 2016)

2 D Martin, Dumoulin, Roche(who won't win, and will be chased down by a pack of dogs if he dare make a move)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Sep 2016)

Stage 16:
50 - richiepoo
40 - mosquito
35 - roadrash, smutch
25 - Archie, crax, Irish, me
0 - brommers

Totals:
320 - roadrash
310 - richiepoo
275 - Archie, mosquito
240 - Crax
200 - me
195 - smutch
170 - brommers
150 - Irish


----------



## smutchin (5 Sep 2016)

Been too busy to watch any bike racing today, so it's a pleasant surprise to get some points!

17 - Quintana, Chaves, Yates


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Sep 2016)

TOB Stage 3: Cavendish, Debusschere, Van Poppel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Sep 2016)

smutchin said:


> Been too busy to watch any bike racing today, so it's a pleasant surprise to get some points!
> 
> 17 - Quintana, Chaves, Yates


You get a rest day tomorrow, just in case you're surprised not to get any points tomorrow


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Sep 2016)

smutchin said:


> Been too busy to watch any bike racing today, so it's a pleasant surprise to get some points!
> 
> 17 - Quintana, Chaves, Yates





Marmion said:


> You get a rest day tomorrow, just in case you're surprised not to get any points tomorrow


Dammit. we were all waiting to see what would happen. didn't you get the memo?


----------



## brommers (5 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> You get a rest day tomorrow, just in case you're surprised not to get any points tomorrow


Wouldn't be a surprise to me.


----------



## smutchin (5 Sep 2016)

I wouldn't have noticed any difference.


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Sep 2016)

Be proud of the fact we are excelling at keeping it easy for the scorer people.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Sep 2016)

ToB 3
Cav, Viviani, Van Poppel


----------



## SWSteve (6 Sep 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Be proud of the fact we are excelling at keeping it easy for the scorer people.



The commissares?


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2016)

T.O.B
Stage 3... Cav, Viviani and swift


----------



## brommers (6 Sep 2016)

ToB update
15 points for all except Marmy who didn't have Dan Martin


----------



## brommers (6 Sep 2016)

ToB 3
Groenewegen, Von Hoff, Cav


----------



## Crackle (6 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> You get a rest day tomorrow, just in case you're surprised not to get any points tomorrow


Punditry fatigue, caused by the Vuelta being unpunditable due to it being too hard to ride


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> Punditry fatigue, caused by the Vuelta being unpunditable due to it being too hard to ride


You're at risk of being DQed laddie!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Sep 2016)

17 - Peraud, Zubeldia, Howson


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2016)

Stage 17.... quintana, Froome and Chaves


----------



## brommers (6 Sep 2016)

17. Froome, Yates, Talansky


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2016)

17.Froome, Quintana, Gesink


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Sep 2016)

17 - Quintana, Yates, Froome


----------



## brommers (6 Sep 2016)

ToB 4
Zabel, Poels, TGH


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Sep 2016)

4 - Dumoulin, Gallopin, Gasparotto


----------



## roadrash (7 Sep 2016)

T.O.B
Stage 4... dan martin, Roche and cummings


----------



## Archie (7 Sep 2016)

VaE Stage 17 - Dombrowski, Machado, Froome.


----------



## brommers (7 Sep 2016)

ToB update


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2016)

17. Hermans, Arroyo, Froome


----------



## SWSteve (7 Sep 2016)

4 Martin, Cummings, Roche


----------



## brommers (7 Sep 2016)

Cheers Steve ignore my PM


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2016)

Stage 17:
richiepoo the only scorer with 3rd place, so a double pointer 30 points, which moves him into pole position.

Totals:
340 - richiepoo
320 - roadrash (listed only to show that richiepo is winning)
everyone else the same as before.


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Stage 17:
> richiepoo the only scorer with 3rd place, so a double pointer 30 points, which moves him into pole position.
> 
> Totals:
> ...


So...... Are we bothering with these any more?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> So...... Are we bothering with these any more?


Bothering with what? Trying to pick the winners? Apparently not.

18 - Bakelants, Dillier, De Kort


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2016)

18. Meersman, Arndt, Felline


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Sep 2016)

18 - Arndt, Meersman, Bakelants


----------



## Archie (8 Sep 2016)

VaE Stage 18 - Meersman, Arndt, Stybar.


----------



## Crackle (8 Sep 2016)

18. Stybar. Meersman. Drucker


----------



## brommers (8 Sep 2016)

18. Sbaragli, Benedetti, Gerrans


----------



## roadrash (8 Sep 2016)

Stage 18.....Meersman, Arndt and Drucker


----------



## brommers (8 Sep 2016)

ToB 5. Meurisse, McLay, Cav


----------



## roadrash (8 Sep 2016)

T.O.B

Stage 5....Dan Martin , Poels and Cummings


----------



## smutchin (8 Sep 2016)

18 - Meersman, Arndt, Drucker
19 - Froome, Castroviejo, Hermans
20 - Froome, Quintana, Yates
21 - Arndt, Van der Sande, Van Genechten


----------



## brommers (8 Sep 2016)

ToB
Only Crackle scored any points yesterday - 20, with Dan McLay


----------



## brommers (8 Sep 2016)

By the way, I'm just as crap at the ToB as the Vuelta


----------



## Crackle (8 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> ToB
> Only Crackle scored any points yesterday - 20, with Dan McLay


What are the totals Brommers. I couldn't see them on your spreadsheet?


----------



## brommers (8 Sep 2016)

ToB update
Crackle 55
RoadRage 40
Steve 40
Marmion 30
Brommers 15


----------



## roadrash (8 Sep 2016)

who is this roadrage character


----------



## brommers (8 Sep 2016)

Sorry mate


----------



## SWSteve (8 Sep 2016)

5 Cav Viviani Greipel


----------



## brommers (8 Sep 2016)

Thanks Steve


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Sep 2016)

Apologies for forgetting ToB pick for today.
Numbers 124, 73 and 31 would have been my choice


----------



## brommers (8 Sep 2016)

House, Wastyn and D Martin - that's fine mate


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Sep 2016)

Stage 18:
35 - roadrage, crax, smutch, Irish
20 - rishiepoo, Archie, mosquito
0 - me, brommers

Totals:
360 - richiepoo
355 - roadrage
295 - Archie, mosquito
275 - crax
230 - smutch
200 - me
185 - Irish
170 - brommers

Tomorrow is final double point opportunity


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Sep 2016)

Vuelta 19 - Froomedawg, Castroviejo, Ludviggson

TOB 6 - Dennis, Gallopin, Dumoulin


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2016)

19. Froome, Castroviejo, Campenaerts
Edited at 9.27


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Sep 2016)

19 - Froome, TVG, Contador


----------



## roadrash (9 Sep 2016)

Stage19 .....Froome, Castrovejo and Contador


----------



## roadrash (9 Sep 2016)

T.O.B 
Stage 6... dan Martin , Poels and Stannard


----------



## brommers (9 Sep 2016)

19. Froome, Castroviedo, Talansky


----------



## brommers (9 Sep 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> TVG





roadrash said:


> TVG


No longer in the race - same chance as any previous stage


----------



## brommers (9 Sep 2016)

ToB 6. Poels, Martin D, Visconti


----------



## brommers (9 Sep 2016)

ToB update


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Sep 2016)

@Archie and @Crackle - did you both forget to pick today? Or am I more blind than I thought?


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> @Archie and @Crackle - did you both forget to pick today? Or am I more blind than I thought?


Out all day and forgot.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Sep 2016)

Stage 19:
120 - me
100 - richiepoo
90 - roadrage, smutch, Irish, brommers
50 - mosquito
0 - archie, crax

Totals:
460 - richiepoo
445 - roadrage
345 - mosquito
320 - me, smutch
295 - Archie
275 - crax, Irish
260 - brommers


----------



## roadrash (9 Sep 2016)

Stage 20..... Froome, Quintana and Contador


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2016)

20. Froome, quintana, chavez
21 Arndt, Meersman, Drucker


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Sep 2016)

20. Froome, Quintana, Contador.


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Sep 2016)

20 - Froome, Quintana, Contador.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Sep 2016)

7a Dowsett Wiggins Doull
7b Cav Viviani Greipel


----------



## roadrash (10 Sep 2016)

T.O.B
Stage 7a..... Tom Du Moulin, Wiggins and Doull

7b...... Griepel, Cav and Viviani


----------



## brommers (10 Sep 2016)

ToB
7. Dumoulin, Dennis, Phinney 
7a. Latham, Downing, Von Hoff


----------



## brommers (10 Sep 2016)

20. Froome, Formolo, Contador


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2016)

20. Froome, Quintana, Chaves


----------



## brommers (10 Sep 2016)

ToB updates
Steve has 45 points


----------



## brommers (10 Sep 2016)

Crackle likes this - wonder why?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Sep 2016)

20 - Froome, Peraud, Quintana
7 - Dowsett,, Dumoulin, Denis
7a - Cav, Richeze, Ewan


----------



## Crackle (10 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> Crackle likes this - wonder why?


it's re-affirming my faith in my punditeering which the Vuelta had severely dented.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Sep 2016)

Stage 20:
@User scored 25
That is all.

I am tempted to award him the Vuelta title. Flair.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Sep 2016)

If anyone else scored, please let me know. I am very very drumk (again)...


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2016)

21. Meersman, Cort Nielson, Arndt


----------



## brommers (11 Sep 2016)

London
McLay, Ewan, Blythe


----------



## brommers (11 Sep 2016)

Madrid
Keukeleire
Meersman
Van de Sande


----------



## brommers (11 Sep 2016)

ToB update
Crackle 130
Marmion 110
RR 80
Brommers 75
Steve 45


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Sep 2016)

21 - Drucker, Bennati, Van Genechten
ToB - Ewan, Groenewegen, McLay


----------



## SWSteve (11 Sep 2016)

London McLay Cav Viviani


----------



## roadrash (11 Sep 2016)

Stage 21.... Meersman, Drucker and Arndt

London....Cav , Griepel and Viviani


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Sep 2016)

Stage 21 scores:
45 - richiepoo
20 - roadrage, me, crax
15 - brommers
5 - Irish, smutch
0 - mosquito, Archie (cannot find stage 21 picks for either, let me know if I missed them)

Jerseys competition:
145 - Irish
95 - Archie
90 - me
85 - roadrage
80 - richiepoo
65 - smutch
50 - mosquito
40 - brommers
25 - crax

The overall winner of the Vuelta is <drum roll>....
@rich p 
Well done richiepoo, carrying on the tradition of it being an old man's race to win 
Wear your red jersey with pride




2nd is @roadrash
And making it onto the podium due to flair and a strong jerseys competition is @User 

Overall scores:
585 - rishiepoo
550 - roadrage
450 - Irish
430 - me
395 - mosquito
390 - smutch, Archie
320 - crax
315 - bromers


**Next punditry competition is Eneco Tour from 19th - 25th September**


----------



## roadrash (11 Sep 2016)

Well done @rich p  and thanks again to @Marmion


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Sep 2016)

roadrash said:


> Well done @rich p  and thanks again to @Marmion


I'm glad the season is drawing to a close tbh, getting a wee bit jaded writing names and using my fingers to count.


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2016)

Cheers Marmy - I am the Chris Horner of Spanish punditry!


----------



## roadrash (11 Sep 2016)

Maybe we should all chuck in and buy you one of these


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Sep 2016)

Thank you @Marmion, sterling work as ever.


----------



## brommers (12 Sep 2016)

@Marmion

Thanks for the hard work much appreciated


----------



## brommers (12 Sep 2016)

ToB
Stage 8 - Marmy 45, Brommers 25, Crackle, RR, Steve all 5
Jerseys - Marmy 45, Steve 35, RR 25, Brommers 20, Crackle 5
Overall - Marmy 200, Crackle 140, Road Rash and Brommers 120, Steve 85

Well done @Marmion


----------



## Crackle (12 Sep 2016)

The recurring theme of this year is my crap Jersey picks. I shall, in Sky terms, go away and analyse this and come back stronger next year. Or maybe not.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> ToB
> Stage 8 - Marmy 45, Brommers 25, Crackle, RR, Steve all 5
> Jerseys - Marmy 45, Steve 35, RR 25, Brommers 20, Crackle 5
> Overall - Marmy 200, Crackle 140, Road Rash and Brommers 120, Steve 85
> ...


Thanks brommers, and thanks for doing the numbers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2016)

Eneco Punditry, 7 stages starting on Monday 19th September. A late season race which tends to favour the early season Ardennes/Cobbled Classics riders.

Stage 2 is ITT and stage 5 is TTT (the first time there has been a TTT since the 2012 version)

Jerseys - GC, Sprint and Combativity (intermediate sprints, recently won by a succession of mostly unknown Belgians, hint-hint...), scoring 30, 25, 20,15,10
Stages score 25, 20, 15, 10, 5


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2016)

Startlist, which looks very strong, is here:
http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=21&y=2016&k=start


----------



## brommers (15 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> (intermediate sprints, recently won by a succession of mostly unknown Belgians, hint-hint...)


Nothing like the ToB KOM and sprints comps then?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Sep 2016)

Eneco:
GC - GVA, Sagan, Devenyns
Sprint - GVA, Greipel, Kristoff
Combativity - Claeys, Capiot, Denz


----------



## brommers (18 Sep 2016)

Eneco
GC - I. Izagirre, T. Dumoulin, G. Thomas
Points - EBH, T. Boonen, M. Matthews
Comb - R. Kreder, A. Capiot, R. Jans
Stage 1 - Cav, C. Ewan, N. Bouhanni


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> Stage 1 - Cav


Cav is out due to illness.


----------



## brommers (18 Sep 2016)

Thanks, that's a shame


----------



## brommers (18 Sep 2016)

DVP for Cav


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2016)

GC Sagan, EBH, Jungels
Sprint Kittel, Greipel, Bouhanni
Combativity Steels, De Vries, Vaugrenard
S1 Bouhanni, Greipel, Demare
S2 Dumoulin, Martin, Roglic


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Sep 2016)

Stage 1 - Groenewegen, Boo-hoo-hanni, Greipel

And a reminder to get entries in - only 3 entrants so far!!!


----------



## roadrash (19 Sep 2016)

Eneco
GC......Sagan, Thomas and GVA
Sprint...Sagan, Greipel and Bouhanni
Comb.... Steels , Roglic and Capiot

Stage 1....Kittel, Boohoo-anni and Sagan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Sep 2016)

A small punditry turn-out for Eneco Tour.

Stage 1
45 - me
35 - roadrage
20 - richiepoo, brommers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Sep 2016)

2 - Dumoulin, Izagirre, Van Emden


----------



## roadrash (20 Sep 2016)

Stage 2....Dumoulin, Sagan and Thomas


----------



## brommers (20 Sep 2016)

2.
Phinney
Roglic
Dennis


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Sep 2016)

Stage 2 :
25 - brommers
20 - me
0 - richiepoo, roadrage

Totals:
65 - me
45 - brommers
35 - roadrage
20 - richiepoo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Sep 2016)

3 - boo-hoo-hanni, groenewegen, kristoff


----------



## brommers (20 Sep 2016)

Bouhanni, Groenewegen, Ewan


----------



## roadrash (20 Sep 2016)

Stage 3.... Boohoo Annie , Kittel and Greipel


----------



## rich p (20 Sep 2016)

3.Ewan, Greipel, Kristoff


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Sep 2016)

Stage 3
25 - me and brommers
15 - roadrage
0 - richiepoo

Totals
90 - me
70 - brommers
50 - roadrage
20 - richiepoo


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2016)

I'm losing interest in this sprint fest bore.
4. Ewan, Sagan, Bouhanni
5. Orica, Sky, Topsport
6. Ewan, Sagan, Bouhanni
7. Ewan, Sagan, Bouhanni
8. Ewan, Sagan, Bouhanni
9. Ewan, Sagan, Bouhanni
10.....has it finished yet?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm losing interest in this sprint fest bore.
> 4. Ewan, Sagan, Bouhanni
> 5. Orica, Sky, Topsport
> 6. Ewan, Sagan, Bouhanni
> ...


I'll give you a hand...
stage 4 - up and down all day, but could be a sprint
stage 5 - TTT
stage 6 - "mini Amstel Gold" stage
stage 7 - mental stage muur, muur, muur


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Sep 2016)

4 - Kristoff, EBH, Groenewegen


----------



## brommers (21 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> but could be a sprint


Change could for will.


----------



## brommers (22 Sep 2016)

4. Sagan, Matthews, GVA


----------



## roadrash (22 Sep 2016)

Stage 4... Sagan ,Ewan and E,B,H


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Sep 2016)

Stage 4:
25 - richiepoo, brommers, roadrage
20 - me

Totals:
110 - me
95 - brommers
75 - roadrage
45 - richiepoo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Sep 2016)

5 - BMC, EQS, Jumbo


----------



## brommers (22 Sep 2016)

BMC, Etixx, Astana


----------



## roadrash (23 Sep 2016)

Stage 5.... B.M.C , Orica and sky


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Sep 2016)

Stage 5:
60 - me
45 - brommers
25 - roadrage
0 - richiepoo

Totals:
170 - me
140 - brommers
100 - roadrage
45 - richiepoo


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2016)

I'm still in a daze from winning the Vuelta PPP....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Sep 2016)

6 - GVA, Sagan, Naesen


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> How did you get 65 points when the max is 60?


I cheated.


----------



## brommers (23 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Stage 5:
> 65 - me


How did you get 65 points when the max is 60?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> How did you get 65 points when the max is 60?


see above ^^^


----------



## brommers (23 Sep 2016)

6. Van Emden, Thomas, Sagan


----------



## roadrash (24 Sep 2016)

Stage 6.... Sagan, E.B.H and Thomas


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Sep 2016)

It'll come as no surprise that none of us scored today.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Sep 2016)

final stage - Sagan, GVA, Benoot


----------



## roadrash (25 Sep 2016)

Stage 7.... Sagan, E.B.H and Thomas


----------



## brommers (25 Sep 2016)

7. Navardauskus, Stuyven, Wellens


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Sep 2016)

Stage 7
25 - roadrage
5 - me
0 - richiepoo and brommers

Jerseys
65 - roadrage
45 - me
35 - richiepoo
20 - brommers


Totals:
220 - me (175 + 45)
190 - roadrage (125 + 65)
160 - brommers (140 + 20)
80 - richiepoo (45 + 35)

***Next up is the last of the Monuments, Il Lombardia, on 1st October (next Saturday)***


----------



## brommers (29 Sep 2016)

Il Lombardia
Sanchez S, Poels, Ulissi


----------



## smutchin (29 Sep 2016)

Lombardia - Wellens, Poels, Alaphilippe


----------



## roadrash (30 Sep 2016)

Lombardia.... poels, E.B.H and Stybar


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2016)

Lombardy
Brambilla, GVA, Wellens


----------



## brommers (30 Sep 2016)

roadrash said:


> Sagan


Not racing


----------



## roadrash (30 Sep 2016)

his name was on a startlist i looked at this morning ... oh well... swapped for poels

Thanks @brommers


----------



## Crackle (30 Sep 2016)

Il Lombardia - Martin, Bakelants, Brambilla


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2016)

Lombardia - Valverde, Chaves, Uran


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Sep 2016)

Lombardia - Kiryienka and Yates, one of them.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Oct 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Lombardia - Kiryienka and Yates, one of them.


Is this your end of season relaxed approach to punditry?


----------



## brommers (1 Oct 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> and Yates, one of them



Adam and Simon aren't racing. Simon's not well, don't know about Adam


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Oct 2016)

Winner of Lombardia was me, with 1st and 3rd.
Nobody else scored anything.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Oct 2016)

The next, and final, event for punditry for 2016 will be the Worlds from 9th October > 16th October

9th - Women's Team Time Trial
9th - Men's Team Time Trial
11th - Women's ITT
12th - Men's ITT
15th - Women's RR
16th - Men's RR

All events will be scored 25, 20, 15, 10, 5
I'll do an overall World Champs competition


----------



## brommers (8 Oct 2016)

WTTT - Boels, Rabobank & TWENTY 16
MTTT - Movistar, Etixx & BMC


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2016)

Men TTT - BMC, Jumbo, EQS
Women TTT - Boels Dolmans, RaboLiv, Cervelo Bigla


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Oct 2016)

Men TTT - BMC, Movistar, SKY
Women TTT - Boels, Canyon, Rabobank.


----------



## roadrash (9 Oct 2016)

Men TTT....B.M.C Orica and Sky

Women TTT....Boels Dolmans, Rabo Liv and Canyon Sram


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2016)

TTT
BMC, Orica, Movistar


----------



## SWSteve (9 Oct 2016)

If I'm not too late...TTT
F: BOELS, CANYONSRAM, RABO
M: BMC MOVISTAR ORICA

I'll think for a little bit about the other parts of these Mickey Mouse worlds, I suppose Anna Mears would be bettr suited for the ITT


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Oct 2016)

Men TTT
50 - me
45 - brommers, Irish, roadrage
35 - richiepoo, Steve
30 - mosquito

Women TTT
45 - Irish, mosquito, roadrage, Steve
40 - me
30 - brommers
0 - richiepoo (do to him not picking)

Totals
90 - me, Irish, roadrage
80 - Steve
75 - brommers, mosquito,
35 - richiepoo


----------



## SWSteve (9 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Men TTT
> 50 - me
> 45 - brommers, Irish, roadrage
> 35 - richiepoo, Steve
> ...




Don't call it a comeback


----------



## brommers (10 Oct 2016)

WTT - Lepista, van Vleuten, Simmonds


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Oct 2016)

Women TT - Van Dijk, Garfoot, Van Vleuten


----------



## SWSteve (10 Oct 2016)

WTT - Van Dijk, Van Vluetten, Simmonds


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2016)

WTT
van der Breggen, Zabelynskaya, van Dijk


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Oct 2016)

Women's ITT
40 - me
30 - richiepoo, Irish
25 - Steve
5 - brommers
DNS - roadrage, mosquito

130 - me
120 - Irish
105 - Steve
90 - roadrage
80 - brommers,
75 -mosquito
65 - richiepoo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Oct 2016)

Men ITT - Dumoulin, Dennis, T Martin


----------



## brommers (11 Oct 2016)

Dowsett, Castroviejo, Martin


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Men ITT - Dumoulin, Dennis, T Martin


Hmmm, they're the three obvious faves.
So...Castroviejo, Campenaerts, Phinney


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> Hmmm, they're the three obvious faves.
> So...


Indeed


Marmion said:


> 130 - me
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## SWSteve (11 Oct 2016)

MITT Dennis Martin Dowsett

The last one is pure hope


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Oct 2016)

Balls. forgot about the womens but apparently i have time on my hands at the moment so.....
Mitt - Dumolin, T Martin, Castrpviejo.


----------



## rich p (12 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Indeed


Flair innit. 
Who dares...
...probably loses.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Oct 2016)

Men ITT

40 - brommers, mosquito
25 - me, Steve
15 - richieflair, Irish
DNS - roadrage

Totals
155 - me
135 - Irish
130 - Steve
120 - brommers,
115 -mosquito
90 - roadrage
80 - richieflair


----------



## brommers (12 Oct 2016)

Awesome from Tony Martin


----------



## brommers (14 Oct 2016)

WRR - Bronzini, Barnes H, Brennauer


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Oct 2016)

Women RR - D'Hoore, Hosking, Wild


----------



## rich p (14 Oct 2016)

WRR
Hosking, Deignan, Blaak


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Oct 2016)

WRR
Deignan, Barnes, Bronzini


----------



## brommers (15 Oct 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Barnes


The Barnes sisters are both involved


----------



## SWSteve (15 Oct 2016)

WRR
Hosking, H Barnes, Bronzini (all round legend)


----------



## brommers (15 Oct 2016)

A few of us have got Bronzini and she pulled out sick yesterday


----------



## brommers (15 Oct 2016)

Mens RR
Drucker, Cort Nielsen and Matthews


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Oct 2016)

Women's RR
20 - me
10 - richiepoo, mosquito
0 - brommers, Steve, Irish
DNS - roadrage

Totals
175 - me
135 - Irish
130 - Steve
125 - mosquito
120 - brommers
90 - roadrage, richiepoo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Oct 2016)

Men's RR - Demare, Sagan, Gaviria


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2016)

Sagan Cav Greipel


----------



## SWSteve (16 Oct 2016)

Gaviria, Cav, Greipel


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Oct 2016)

If i'm not too late
Sagan, Cav, Greipel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Oct 2016)

Men RR
45 - Irish, mosquito, richiepoo
25 - me
20 - Steve
10 - brommers
DNS - roadrage

Final overall scores
200 - me
180 - Irish
170 - mosquito
150 - Steve
135 - richiepoo
130 - brommers
90 - roadrage

And that's it for Pundirty 2016, thanks to all who took part


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2016)

Cheers Marmy, see you at the TDU...


----------



## SWSteve (16 Oct 2016)

Thanks Marms, big fan of your work


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Thanks Marms, big fan of your work


It's not ouevre, till the fat man sings...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Oct 2016)

To properly wrap up the punditry season, here's a list of the winners for all events:

Tour Down Under - @Berk on a Bike 
Dubai Tour - @rich p @simo105 
Tour of Qatar - me
Tour of Oman - @Berk on a Bike 
Oomlop Het Nieuwsblad - @ItsSteveLovell 
Kuurne - Brussels - Kuurne - @Flying_Monkey @roadrash and me
Strade Bianche - @Berk on a Bike
Paris-Nice - @themosquitoking
Milan-San Remo - @Flying_Monkey
E3 Harelbeke - me
Gent-Wevelgem - @smutchin @User @simo105
Flanders - @Berk on a Bike 
Pais Vasco - @smutchin 
Paris-Roubaix - @ItsSteveLovell 
Amstel Gold - @User @Archie
Fleche Wallone - @ItsSteveLovell 
LBL - @Berk on a Bike 
Overall Spring - @Berk on a Bike 
Tour of Romandie - me
Giro d'Italia - me
Dauphine - @Flying_Monkey
Tour de France - @themosquitoking 
London GP - me
London Classic - @rich p @roadrash @brommers 
The 'lympics road events - me
La Vuelta - @rich p 
Tour of Britain - me
Eneco Tour - me
Il Lombardia - me
Worlds - me


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> To properly wrap up the punditry season, here's a list of the winners for all events:
> 
> Tour Down Under - @Berk on a Bike
> Dubai Tour - @rich p @simo105
> ...


You had a strong finish! Full marks for stamina. 
I suppose most people would agree that winning the Tour of Dubai is the jewel in the crown of punditry...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> You had a strong finish! Full marks for stamina.


Mostly everyone else had given up by the end.


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Mostly everyone else had given up by the end.


I was avoiding the elephant in the room to save your fragile self-esteem...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> I was avoiding the elephant in the room to save your fragile self-esteem...


Mind you, I'd have thought @Crackle would have seen it as a chance to get his name on the winner's list


----------



## Crackle (16 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Mind you, I'd have thought @Crackle would have seen it as a chance to get his name on the winner's list


----------



## SWSteve (16 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> To properly wrap up the punditry season, here's a list of the winners for all events:
> 
> Tour Down Under - @Berk on a Bike
> Dubai Tour - @rich p @simo105
> ...




Based on that, I will be wearing one of these to show my strength in the northern classics


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Looking like Kristoff is the popular pundit pick; only 2 pundits have the exact same riders - me and @Flying_Monkey so here's hoping we are sharing the magic KBK hat. I forgot to award a hat to @ItsSteveLovell for his Omloop win earlier, so here's a spectacular winning hat to make up for it





ItsSteveLovell said:


> Based on that, I will be wearing one of these to show my strength in the northern classics


It is rightfully yours, as awarded.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


>


Aye, filing your nails rather than fine tuning your punditry


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Oct 2016)

Thanks for all the hard work marmion, i promise i'll try harder next year.


----------



## brommers (16 Oct 2016)

Thanks Marmy you're a star.


----------



## smutchin (17 Oct 2016)

Yeah, cheers Marmion, good job. Season is over for me - I couldn't muster up the energy to be interested in the Worlds, but looking at the results, I wouldn't have scored many points anyway.


----------



## gk09 (3 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Stage 16 scores:
> 50 - Smutch
> 45 - Mosquito, Simo, Schmoking-hot-Steve
> 35 - Crax
> ...



Good news, I'm alive (been working out the country and had a lot less wifi than I was expecting!!). Shame I couldn't finish of the season, I was doing far better than I expected!

Looking forward to 2017 predictions and less travelling! Thanks for all the effort with the thread.


----------



## brommers (4 Dec 2016)

Nice to see you back was a bit worried as you suddenly 'disappeared' during the punditry


----------

